# Urban Life in Istanbul



## www.sercan.de

thanks to Allan









by Halil Nadir Ede 









by Gokhan Ozcan 









by korkut bostanci 









by siamak jafari 









by SelenEdiger









by Orhan CAN









by onder durmus









by Morris Alkalay









by Morris Alkalay









by MehmetHamurkaroglu









by Marko Petrovic









by Ibrahim Ergunda









by Halil Nadir Ede









by Gurkan Akcakir









by Gurkan Akcakir









by Behcet Seber









by eyup izzet caglar​


----------



## www.sercan.de

cr osman sahinolanlar









cr mehmet kali









izzetkeribar









HayriCALISKAN









ErtugrulZzz









EmrahCAdalioglu









cr SinaDemiral

to be continued...​


----------



## www.sercan.de

cr MineKasapoglu


















FilipHorak









emrahyanar

The Istanbul island








DannyQC









DannyQC









bilalercin









bilalercin









bilalercin









aydindoruk









aubreystoll


----------



## Clay_Rock

Great pictures!


----------



## ØlandDK

Nice pictures! are they from the european part of the city or also from the asian? Never been to Instanbul, so I don't know if there's any big differences.


----------



## www.sercan.de

both sides

Asian part is more planned and more condos


----------



## www.sercan.de

more pics
especially this one 



























SendoganYamakoglu


















MuratDuzyol









ismailBoz









emredogan









AnilTamerYilmaz









abdulkadiruzuntepe



















to be continued...


----------



## ROYU

Very nice city it has a nice feeling.


----------



## skyscraper_1

Very colourful


----------



## leestat_d_vamp

Wow!


----------



## www.sercan.de

more

enjoy it









zahidekoc









YILMAZTUFAN









YannickLamour









Yalcinser









SalimFikirkoca









BehrangHomayoun









anilgurten



to be continued.....


----------



## Azi

Love the urban life, great pics!


----------



## globill

I must visit Turkey someday. Beautiful!


----------



## www.sercan.de

my fav pic








(the girl pic is a special one D


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## earth intruder

beautiful pictures! beautiful city.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul Archaeology Museum


----------



## Yuval

I can't believe there's a thread with this title that shows no image of the unbelievable crowds on Istiklal.

.


----------



## www.sercan.de

no problem
(the Israeli people know a lot about Turkey and Istanbul :cheers: )

for you Yuval


----------



## ZOHAR

ohh Taxim!!
great place


----------



## pallo82

This street in winter with the snow looks so lovely!
It makes me want moving there


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## White_soX

Great pixs and place, a good place for photogaphy as well!!!


----------



## Gulser

great


----------



## serdar alt

Great pics, Thank you. Istanbul has more. 
She is a fantastic city.


----------



## Adams3

Not bad. Not bad at all. Do they celebrate Christmas in Istanbul?

From the pics, it seems quite liberal. Are gay people allowed to walk freely in the streets holding hands?


----------



## sun&sun

No, gays are executed on Taksm square! Aren't gays executed in Europe? 

Such primitive an senseless question can come only from you and maybe two or three other forumers.


----------



## the spliff fairy

^alot of straight men already walk arm in arm as friends across Turkey and ME. There are alot of hip gay bars in Istanbul.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Istanbul is maybe after Ibiza gay party town no 2 in Europe


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## ^Anton^

sun&sun said:


> No, gays are executed on Taksm square! Aren't gays executed in Europe?
> 
> Such primitive an senseless question can come only from you and maybe two or three other forumers.


I think it was a legitimate question, and the way he asked it was not demeaning at all. He wasn't saying gays are seen as criminals in Turkey, he was only asking to which extent Istanbul was a liberal city concerning the gay community, how was the question offensive?

PS: Lovely pics, no wonder why so many Spanish tourists visit Istanbul... I've only heard positive stories about it, from people who've been there.


----------



## sun&sun

Anton I know this guy and his attitude towards Turkey for a longer time  Believe me I know his intention. Btw I realized now that I see Spnaish tourist everywhere now! 5 years ago you couldn't see any but now Spanish make the biggest part, at least I get the feeling while walking through the street. Everywhere spanish speaking people or groups of tourists. Why is Istabul so in there now?


----------



## Ursyn

Great photos. Istanbul is very colorful on your photos. Thanks for them.
How often you can see snow on the streets?


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress

No wonder the greeks always complain and want their former city back.


----------



## ^Anton^

sun&sun said:


> Anton I know this guy and his attitude towards Turkey for a longer time  Believe me I know his intention. Btw I realized now that I see Spnaish tourist everywhere now! 5 years ago you couldn't see any but now Spanish make the biggest part, at least I get the feeling while walking through the street. Everywhere spanish speaking people or groups of tourists. Why is Istabul so in there now?


I don't know the reason, I mean, of course I can think of a million reasons of why Istanbul is so appealing for us in Spain (nice people, cosmopolitan, exotic, vast cultural heritage, affordable destination...), but I don't know why it is precisely in the recent years that there's been this boom. 

Now every travel agency you see in the street will be offering packages to Istanbul in their shop windows (it's also one of the top destinations in online agencies such as Lastminute, Viajar, Muchoviaje and others), and almost everybody knows someone who's been there or is planning to. In this sense, all the positive comments that we hear from our friends and relatives encourage more and more people to go there.

I hope to visit Istanbul someday soon as well


----------



## www.sercan.de

Ursyn said:


> Great photos. Istanbul is very colorful on your photos. Thanks for them.
> How often you can see snow on the streets?


every winter 
i think in the record year there was 2-3m snow


----------



## JPBrazil

I love istanbul, so culturally rich and beautiful I really would like to visit it!


----------



## www.sercan.de

you are welcomed
maybe you can visit this building which has a Brazil flag


----------



## sun&sun

^Anton^ said:


> I don't know the reason, I mean, of course I can think of a million reasons of why Istanbul is so appealing for us in Spain (nice people, cosmopolitan, exotic, vast cultural heritage, affordable destination...), but I don't know why it is precisely in the recent years that there's been this boom.
> 
> Now every travel agency you see in the street will be offering packages to Istanbul in their shop windows (it's also one of the top destinations in online agencies such as Lastminute, Viajar, Muchoviaje and others), and almost everybody knows someone who's been there or is planning to. In this sense, all the positive comments that we hear from our friends and relatives encourage more and more people to go there.
> 
> I hope to visit Istanbul someday soon as well


You will enjoy it, hope to see you here!  Btw I'll be in Barcelona in 5 months. :banana:


----------



## ^Anton^

^^
Will you??? cool  Btw, feel free to visit the Spanish forum and ask for advice and travel tips about Barcelona, maybe you could even have a local guy to show you the place!


----------



## sun&sun

^Anton^ said:


> ^^
> Will you??? cool  Btw, feel free to visit the Spanish forum and ask for advice and travel tips about Barcelona, maybe you could even have a local guy to show you the place!


I'll do. Ssc.com is the best place for such things!


----------



## otro

wow, more liberal than I expected. In my top ten places to visit.


----------



## maayan

Beautiful city!


----------



## Deanb

great!!

thank you


----------



## dutchmaster

Wowww, nice photos, Istanbul is very beautiful!!!

Cheers


----------



## rousseau

Tesekur ederim!


----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful photos


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## www.sercan.de

and tradition of this thread goes on


----------



## Romanini

^^ very nice  Hope to visit Istanbul really soon.


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## theguy

wow... awesome!!! always knew istanbul was a beautiful city... but never thought it wud be this beautiful... awesome photos and do post more pics..


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Kuvvaci

wonderful photos


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## The Cebuano Exultor

*Turkey's Most Important City: A Pleasant Surprise*

Wow! I was surprised how colorful, architecturally aesthetic, and culturally liberal/open-minded this city happens to be. I've been longing to go to Turkey ever since and this just makes me want to go there even more. :yes: :happy:

BTW, what's Istanbul's population? :?


----------



## Istanbullu

It's between 10 and 11 million.. A big one..  

Sercan your last pic is so original... hehehe 

Keep the pics coming fellas, such a beautiful city with full of surprises ,even for locals like me... kay:


----------



## Istanbullu

sun&sun said:


> Anton I know this guy and his attitude towards Turkey for a longer time  Believe me I know his intention. Btw I realized now that I see Spnaish tourist everywhere now! 5 years ago you couldn't see any but now Spanish make the biggest part, at least I get the feeling while walking through the street. Everywhere spanish speaking people or groups of tourists. Why is Istabul so in there now?


I've also sensed this trend... and it's great! I love Spanish people.. They are warm and kind people.. 

I also welcomed two fellas from Barcelona last winter with one of my friend in Istanbul... They were from Brazil and Argentina originally and they also told me that Istanbul is quiet a famous destination in Spain. We went to skiing at Kartepe with these guys and they even appeared at Fenerbahce TV, that tv guy literally jumped on them for a football chat when he learned that they were from Brazil and Argentina...  It was fun... 

and right after that skiing trip, I've came to Australia Perth and welcomed a temperature of 45 C! It was quiet a change for me...


----------



## www.sercan.de

guys
stop talking about that theme
its so senseless who has built which building

There isn't a turkish or greek building

For me there are only good and bad buildings


----------



## renato1

You're reason. Thanks


----------



## renato1

I never been in Istambul, but I want. I want to meet men there, they are so nice....


----------



## renato1

Hello Zohar


----------



## Jakob




----------



## Jakob




----------



## emreprlk




----------



## emreprlk




----------



## maayan

Amazing!


----------



## www.sercan.de

wow
thanks emre for these pics


----------



## uA_TAGA

yep..amazing like it

thnks emre too


----------



## Deanb

really nice  well done!


----------



## emreprlk

u are wellcome friends. 
istanbul has very colorful and rich urban life. Here are some photos from istanbul rock'n coke festival...


----------



## uA_TAGA

yep..

Rock'n coke is realy nice festival..
guys are realy lucky who live in İstanbul


----------



## Gordion

Missing Istanbul, lovely photos!


----------



## emreprlk

those photos from kilyos. istanbul seaside town. 
black sea coast.


----------



## UrbanSophist

nice pictures! Istanbul looks really great. I need to visit. It is definitely underrated in America.


----------



## emreprlk

u are right. istanbul is great but needs to publicity.


----------



## UrbanSophist

Istanbul also reminds me a little of San Francisco (geographically)

Question for those who live in Istanbul: Do Christians, Jews, and Muslims live in harmony in this city? 

Just curious. It looks like a city with a deeply religious past.


----------



## emreprlk

istanbul is liberal city. many jews, orthodox, armenian etc. live in city. they have a temple. many church, mosque, synagog are around the city. we accede all religion, our cultural diversity.


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Istanbul is such a gorgeous city. It would fit in the EU. Most architecture is European in taste and the citizens look educated and classy. Its history is enthraled in Europe so why does the EU not admit Turkey? I would really like to know.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Actually there are also poor parts und very uneducated people
Mostly migrants from the poor south-east (kurds, arabs)
Actually 1/12 is real Istanbulian...the rest has got roots in anatolia or somewhere else in the wolrd

EU is a different thing


----------



## Urban Girl

UrbanSophist said:


> Istanbul also reminds me a little of San Francisco (geographically)
> 
> Question for those who live in Istanbul: Do Christians, Jews, and Muslims live in harmony in this city?
> 
> Just curious. It looks like a city with a deeply religious past.


many people from differnt backgrounds and religions live in Istanbul, but probably more than 95% are muslims...


----------



## emreprlk

some activities from istanbul. 
istanbul is really enjoyable city.


----------



## emreprlk




----------



## emreprlk




----------



## www.sercan.de

usta
kusura bakma, ama bu son resimler topice yakismadi
hic insan yok, sadece bina
ve mümkünse sana attigim pmdekilerinide yap
son sayfa cok resim oldu


----------



## Jakob




----------



## neorion

EDIT:


----------



## Galatia

neorion said:


> Much of Istanbul's European style architecture was designed and built by Greeks and Armenians. Pera or Beyoglu (the historic European commercial heart of Istanbul) as it is known today, including Istikal Cadessi, the main street, is largely the work of Greeks, Armenians and other Europeans. Greeks were the most prominent.
> 
> Pera Museum by Greek architect [URL="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pera_Museum"]Achille Manoussos.[/URL]


Well don't forget to mention that this guy has nothing to do with Greece. He's an Ottoman-Greek. So there's nothing here to be proud for you?


----------



## erci79

neorion said:


> Much of Istanbul's European style architecture was designed and built by Greeks


cut the crap already crybaby


----------



## neorion

Greeks are not confined to the 'nation-identity' they are an ethnic group that can be found all over the world. Please don't pretend you don't know that...


----------



## Galatia

neorion said:


> Greeks are not confined to the 'nation-identity' they are an ethnic group that can be found all over the world. Please don't pretend you don't know that...


I really wonder, what are you trying to prove? Ottomans were a mixed population of Turks, Greeks, Armenians, Persians, Serbians, Arabs. It was an empire. Of course there're some buildings in Istanbul that was built by Ottoman Greeks (actually called as Rum that means Romans.) or others. However all of these buildings except Hagia Sophia (thanks to East Roma) was built by Ottomans. Istanbul became Istanbul under Ottoman rule. Like it or not...

It's so obvious that you are jealous about Istanbul when you're poping all the time like "Did you see that apartment, the architecture was Greek". Lol, it's great but why don't you start to build these kinda buildings in Athens too. Since it's really lacking this kinda stylish buildings. So if Greeks are so great architects why didn't they build such buildings in Athens after they've got their independence from Ottomans (consider the curent situation of Athens, an ugly sea of unclassy white concrete buildings)?

Lol, we call this as *Istanbul envy syndorme*. It's a psychological anamoly that is generally observed in some Greeks like you.


----------



## neorion

EDIT: Galatia, you came into another thread and started an off-topic thread.


----------



## sun&sun

Don`t answer to him! Will anything change if you do so? Whole world knows how Athens looks like and no one thinks of a Greek city when talking about Istanbul. This loser tries simply who make some forumers believe that Istanbul is built by Greeks because he doesn`t show any single city from his own country in expection of some street shot of Athens and Theseloniki. Yes neorion, Istanbul is built by Greeks, thank you your buildings us such a great city, all buildings are so greek in Istanbul (compare to Athens) I hope you had built your own cities in the same way as Istanbul, they wouldn`t look like shanty towns yet!


----------



## sun&sun

Guys, this was the lost response for this looooooser, ok?!


----------



## Istanbullu

The funny thing is that he also knows VERY WELL that he is just a LYING LOSER... He is LYING about the facts of OUR city because he is so jealous and desperately wants to associate himself with OUR city... Poor chap... 

What happened to you again neorion? :laugh: Got angry to the pics which Urban Girl posted, you sad person?.. :laugh: 

yeah, just leave him alone...


----------



## Istanbullu

Galatia said:


> Well don't forget to mention that this guy has nothing to do with Greece. He's an Ottoman-Greek. So there's nothing here to be proud for you?


and that's the ONLY architect he can show to us! :lol: :lol: and pera museum is the ONLY building that he can brag about along with a couple of misarable looking Greek schools and churches... :laugh: 

Cicek Pasaji - Cite Pera is not built by a Greek anyway... :laugh:

His source is a site called turkeytravellerplanner hahahahaaa :lol: :lol: You sad LIAR! this is the info from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Çiçek_Pasajı

Greeks were the LEAST, yes the LEAST prominent at creating streets like Istiklal. Those streets are created by the rule of Ottoman Turks and majority of them are owned by Ottoman TURKS(mayors, pashas, rich families etc) and built by Italian and French architects. and I challange Neorion the sad loser to prove me and other Turkish users wrong!

He is angry and jealous because their shit looking cities never get the hits and ratings at SSC... :laugh: 

They fucked up their cities with primitive white colored concrete buildings.. no parks, no plan whatsoever even though they've received BILLIONS worth EU FUNDS during the last 25 YEARS! to improve their miserable lookin cities and infrastructure... Ofcourse he will come here and try to associate himself with our city because he is ASHAMED of his own city! :lol:


----------



## Urban Girl

i remember old days in this forum. same greeks were always talked about opposite thesis. they alleged how greeks were live secretly under Ottoman rule. their thesis were; we lived in undergrond cities, Ottoman Empire didnt allow greeks to build anything, we always tortured, we kept our religion and language alive by living in caves blah bla bla... Now, this is interesting, they allege we built everything in Ottoman Empire, almost everything developed by greeks blah...

its funny to watch this irony, i wonder which one is accepted as true in your schools


----------



## Istanbullu

^^hahaha well said... according to this sad guy named neorion Greeks even ruled the empire.. they built the best buildings, lived at palaces and at the most beautiful locations of the city... Ottoman Turks were just bunch of idiots at their own empire... :lol:


----------



## Istanbullu

peace


----------



## neorion

EDIT:


----------



## Urban Girl

^^this is very well known thing, Armenians were always part of Ottoman society, many of them were dominant in many proffesions freely and the Balyan family is great example for Ottoman Armenians and their role in high chairs.


----------



## skylinearth

Istanbul is an awesome city, with great history, and of course its vibrant!

But you shouldn't have posted these photos Istanbullu , you know that poor neighborhoods can be found in both countries


----------



## neorion

Urban Girl said:


> ^^this is very well known thing, Armenians were always part of Ottoman society, many of them were dominant in many proffesions freely and the Balyan family is great example for Ottoman Armenians and their role in high chairs.


 Same as Greeks right? And they both contributed substantially to Ottoman society, including its architectural heritage.


----------



## Urban Girl

neorion said:


> Same as Greeks right? And they both contributed substantially to Ottoman society, including its architectural heritage.


No one denies greeks contributes...( well, actually greeks deny and say greeks lived secretly in Ottoman Empire "laughable") but its so wrong to say greeks built many things, almost all modern historical districts etc.. of corse they built many things like other minorities but we have millions of landmarks and architectural examples. everywhere is history and every street has charming landmarks, maybe greks built more than 20 or even more yalis in bosphorus, but we have too many so 20 or more means few for us Ottoman Empire was very rich and maybe the most developed in those times so its very normal. and dont forget all things in Istanbul or any other city built by Ottoman money and Ottoman theachings. many great architects graduated from Ottoman Turkish schools and had great education.


----------



## wolf18

fantastic ,a nice city


----------



## Jakob




----------



## Istanbullu

Great pics Jakob! kay:


----------



## Istanbullu

skylinearth said:


> But you shouldn't have posted these photos Istanbullu , you know that poor neighborhoods can be found in both countries



They are not the poor neighborhoods, just general view of the cities... I posted those pics cuz neorion is trying to ruin our thread with false information... and i'm proving him wrong... i'm sorry but some of your countrymen has no shame... hno:


----------



## sun&sun

Neorion reminds me of the Albaninan guy who claimed Ataturk and Mimar Sinan being Albanians that lived in the Ottoman Empire  He posted this several times and after some time he stoped to post... The same will happen with Neorion too.


----------



## hornnieguy

Without a doubt...this is one of the great cities in the world. Would love to visit one day. Simply stunning.


----------



## ricos08

Nice Picture i relly apreciate it. thanks


----------



## neorion

sun&sun said:


> Neorion reminds me of the Albaninan guy who claimed Ataturk and Mimar Sinan being Albanians that lived in the Ottoman Empire  He posted this several times and after some time he stoped to post... The same will happen with Neorion too.


 Please sun, you have no credibility left. A mod told you to be careful since you've reappeared as another forumer after getting banned as Messiah, and of course you accused me of multiple accounts and another mod had to publicly prove you wrong. Have I said anything bad, any lies like you? Spare us the personal attacks...


----------



## sun&sun

looooooooooooooserrrrrr!


----------



## meds

neorion, just get out of this thread!!!!I mean the whole thing that you do is complaining and trying to create a fight. Go and look your greek cities.
By the way Istanbul looks AWESOME!!!!!!I haven't been there since ı was six. I'm planing to visit this autumn.


----------



## Gav-Mish

Amazing city. Will visit the place for sure.


----------



## neorion

EDIT:


----------



## sun&sun

Always the same buildings. You ve got 3 or five buildings in your hand which you post all the time. The next one is Cicek pasaji which isn`t greek at all but you don´t understand it LOOOOSERRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## Istanbullu

he is probably spending hours infront of the screen typing greek and istanbul words at google and trying to come up with news: "I've found another one! I've found another one! woohoooo now it's two buildings out of zillions! " 

keep digging pal we'll buy you a cake when you make it to five buildings... :laugh:


----------



## Kuvvaci

bravo Jakob! kay:

they are really wonderful photos.


----------



## coolink

when looking at istanbul from above I see around 5 big mosques......so how many big mosques do they have in the city? I love religious buildings...and now developing the taste for mosques


----------



## Giorgio

Kuvvaci said:


> Sharapova is so nice. Torunement is getting bigger year by year. I hope it will be better when the new court to be built.


What tournament?


----------



## Brisbaner21

Istanbul is one of the best cities in the world. It sits high on my "cities to visit" list.


----------



## emreprlk

[Gioяgos];14304178 said:


> What tournament?


istanbul cup. tenis tournament 

and istanbul will host WTA tenis tournament after 2010


----------



## www.sercan.de

bang said:


> when looking at istanbul from above I see around 5 big mosques......so how many big mosques do they have in the city? I love religious buildings...and now developing the taste for mosques


Actually there are only 4 i think (+4 minarets)
Süleymaniye
Sultan AHmet
New (IMO ugly) one in Maltepe
and i saw one somewhere in the asian aprt 
Kuvvaci may know it better


----------



## Jakob




----------



## emreprlk




----------



## asif iqbal

Turkey is a nice place, how does everyone feel about the Erdogan and AKP party winning how will things change and how does other Turks see this guy and party!


----------



## Jakob

asif iqbal said:


> Turkey is a nice place, how does everyone feel about the Erdogan and AKP party winning how will things change and how does other Turks see this guy and party!


We won't discuss political topics in this thread anymore. Cheers!


----------



## Jakob




----------



## asif iqbal

Jakob said:


> We won't discuss political topics in this thread anymore. Cheers!


yes your right im sorry actully i am going to delete my post this is a pictures thread!


----------



## Jakob

Someone on Flickr captured the street chic of Istanbul. Enjoy the shots:


----------



## Istanbullu

I enjoyed every single pic! Jakob, your the man.. kay:


----------



## mitasis

Amazing pics Jakob!!!


----------



## balamir

thnaks jacob


----------



## uA_TAGA

thnks jacob  love all


----------



## ZOHAR

amazing pics,Jacob!


----------



## Istanbullu

Nice sunglasses!


----------



## edo-padova

I love Istanbul .. and i love your pictures


----------



## Adams3

Skyprince said:


> Istanbul is great city, with beautiful mosques, nice and friendly people , with rising economy. I have a Turkish friend Mr Cezmi in Istanbul and he invites me many times, hopefully I could make a trip there soon .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wrote many ridiculous things in my Oman thread before and I'll always remember it ! Go away with your GDP-based judgement on cities n countries. I prefer to live in a poor country where people are friendly and hospitable, than to live in a rich country where people are cold n rigid.


Your Oman propaganda is precious. I think I can speak for everybody here about that.


----------



## Doukan

^^
You cant judge Istanbul. Istanbul was out there as a great metropolis when paris was a village and london was a town. Istanbul has more valuabe history and culture. I guess you should read more about Istanbul.


----------



## Doukan

*Istanbul: truly cool, truly magnificent, truly alive and truly sexy!*


----------



## Europa.

did you guys notice that despite Turkey being a muslim country it is still modern.. it just goes to show you that not all ilamic countries are stuck in the 7th century.


----------



## andypandy

The quality of photos on this thread is amazing! What a city, its high up on my list. So vibrant and colourful, it looks like a photographer's dream!!


----------



## Metsada

Skyprince said:


> I prefer to live in a poor country where people are friendly and hospitable, than to live in a rich country where people are cold n rigid.


BTW, Istanbul isn't that poor. I'm not saying it's on par with western cities, but Istanbul's GDP is larger than many countries. It has a massive economy.


----------



## Messi

Adams3 said:


> Well, London and Paris are true global cities, with a very high development level, reagarding health, income, education etc. Istanbul is still quite some distance behind, more like Rome at the beginning of the 60s.


Porobably you live in a small, empyt, rainy city and the only thing you can talk about are these numbers. What do I care about my city's ranking as Alpha city or it's global status or some numbers you mention here. The real life doesn't consist of rankings and numbers. Does a Londener have the quality of live I own in Istanbul? I do have a developed education system and health care and any kind of instastructure, I don't need any rankings on papers to feel good, I feel it outside while living in Istanbul. Btw Istanbul with a GDP of 160 billion USD is bigger than 65% of the EU members.


Doukan: I saw you posting several youth pictures in several topics, you might like them but they don't represent city's beauty. This thread consists the best Istanbul pictures and only the best added here so please be more careful with your pictures.


----------



## Messi

Adams3 said:


> Not bad. Not bad at all. Do they celebrate Christmas in Istanbul?
> 
> From the pics, it seems quite liberal. Are gay people allowed to walk freely in the streets holding hands?


Look what he asked on the first page of this topic! What do you expect of such a person with so little general knowledge?


----------



## Doukan

Istanbul is just amazing!


----------



## Skyprince

Metsada said:


> BTW, Istanbul isn't that poor. I'm not saying it's on par with western cities, but Istanbul's GDP is larger than many countries. It has a massive economy.


Lol, for sure Turkey is not poor. Turkey is an Upper-middle income nation, its per-capita GDP is about to reach $ 10,000 very soon ! I didn't refer to Turkey when I made that remark, I refer to some other countries with income per head of less than $ 4,000 but most of their people are friendly, genuine and clean by heart


----------



## Metsada

Skyprince said:


> Lol, for sure Turkey is not poor. Turkey is an Upper-middle income nation, its per-capita GDP is about to reach $ 10,000 very soon ! I didn't refer to Turkey when I made that remark, I refer to some other countries with income per head of less than $ 4,000 but most of their people are friendly, genuine and clean by heart


thanks, i agree. although i wish our cities were as orderly and clean as malaysian cities.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Guys, post pics with people and city.
Not only people.
Max only bulding when it is shown in a different way


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Tillate pictures do not suit the topic... post them to "nightlife of Istanbul" not "Urban Life of Istanbul"

Istanbul's daily urban life is much more attractive, cultural and intellectual...these simple "tillate.com" pics are just same with every other corner of the world.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I have come to the conclusion Istanbul is THE place to be. Im gonna cherry pick ur best pix and post them everywhere I can, the world needs to see this place as the World city it is!


----------



## Messi

Istanbul becomes more popular day by day. Just 5 years ago 2.5-3 million tourists visited Istanbul, this is in the first 10 month the number was about 8 million. I mean it is still not much for a city such as Istanbul but it's a good beginning.


----------



## Doukan

the spliff fairy said:


> I have come to the conclusion Istanbul is THE place to be. Im gonna cherry pick ur best pix and post them everywhere I can, the world needs to see this place as the World city it is!


I agree Istanbul has to be known! :cheers:

No more beautiful Istanbul pics? Common guys... Post more pics!


----------



## Doukan

THIS IS MY FAVOURITE PICTURE. GRANDMA GUARDS THE CASTLE. :lol:


----------



## Istanbullu

GREAT pics Doukan!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yesss,, doukan, Now these ones are great (mümkünse bir cevaba 5-8 resim yap. baslik daha cok sayfa kazanir)

8 mil tourist these years?


----------



## kilgarvan

Adams3 said:


> Well, London and Paris are true global cities, with a very high development level, reagarding health, income, education etc. Istanbul is still quite some distance behind, more like Rome at the beginning of the 60s.


Why do you compare Istanbul with London or Paris? Why do you feel the need for a comparison like that??? I think you also know very well that Istanbul is a truly first class city. But you can't accept the truth because of your racist, ultra-nationalist or ultra-religious attitude. Because Istanbul is an Islamic city and it is the main part of Islamic world heritage. 

Our city has a unique place of the world and nobody can compare it with any other city. 

Has London or Paris any Byzantine or Ottoman inheritance??? Has London or Paris any ancient miracles like Hagia Eirene, Hagia Sophia, Galata Tower, the Obelisk, the Wall of Valens, Theodosius Arch, Justinianus Monument etc? Has London or Paris any wonders of Islamic architecture like the Grand Bazaar, Blue Mosque, the Suleiman Mosque, Nuruosmaniye Mosque, Nusretiye Mosque, Topkapi Palace, Egyptian Bazaar etc. 

Your sentences are nonsense. I don't want to know your ugly and poor PERSONAL opinions about my city. But if you want to know our personal opinions about London (and if you like senseless comparisons so much) it's like that; 

London is not even a city when it is compared with my great Istanbul. Yes, London is richer and more organized than Istanbul. But that's all. As for natural beauties, strategical location, historical and cultural importance, original city texture etc. Istanbul much more advantageous than London. Istanbul has every fundamental elements of a TRULY WORLD CITY; a deep and rich history, a many important strategical location, a very huge economy, sea, many beautiful hills and mountains, greenness, a cosmopolit society, modernity, diversity (with its rich and poor areas), beautiful skyscrapers and a very famous silhouette. 

Yes we, all of Istanbulers, know that our city is one of the best.


----------



## DU999

^^ :weird:
at first Istanbul is definitive not an Islamic city !

and Adam is not the guy who started to compare Istanbul with other citys, he shared only his stupid opinion with us.


----------



## neorion

@ kilgavan you make some valid points, but I think you're over-reacting. Two things, firstly, London may not be your cuppa tea, but it is a World City, once the capital of the biggest empire (for better or worse) the world has ever known, rich in architecture, culture and other elements that make an A-list city. Also, I think the 'Islamophobia' accusations are too far-fetched and defensive. 

But yes, Istanbul is a unique and wonderful city, a city with many layers, a city of enormous varied cultural and historical significance, a true World City, be that doesn't just rest on the laurels of the past, but embraces the future.

No someone give us more pics!


----------



## HAMSI

I just wanna say that London and Paris started to transform theirselves to a world city with the begin of the 18th century.Most of the great architectural buildings there were built between the 18th and 20th century there like Versailles,Louvre,Tour Eiffel in Paris and Westminster Abbey,Buckingham Palace,Big Ben,Tower Bridge in London.London and Paris were nothing only a village from ancient time till the 17th\18th century.
Istanbul/Constantinople was the capital of 3 Empires and is a world city since the 4th century AD.It was new Rome.You can´t compete Paris and London´s history with Istanbul.Istanbul has a very rich imperial history.
Constantinopel was longer capital of the Roman Empire than Rome.


----------



## MakaWella

WOWWW,, no words.


----------



## Doukan

thank y'all. :cheers:


----------



## Doukan

common people post some more pics.


----------



## Zero00

DU999 said:


> ^^ :weird:
> at first Istanbul is definitive not an Islamic city !
> 
> and Adam is not the guy who started to compare Istanbul with other citys, he shared only his stupid opinion with us.


What do you mean its not an Islamic city, Im sure most people are muslims but they practice Islam the way Italians practice catholicism for example..


----------



## kilgarvan

neorion said:


> @ kilgavan you make some valid points, but I think you're over-reacting. Two things, firstly, London may not be your cuppa tea, but it is a World City, once the capital of the biggest empire (for better or worse) the world has ever known, rich in architecture, culture and other elements that make an A-list city.


Okey, I am over-reacting. But what about Adams3??? I am sorry but this is an effect-counter effect problem and I only wrote my HUMBLE and PERSONAL opinions. 



DU999 said:


> ^^ :weird:
> at first Istanbul is definitive not an Islamic city


Of course Istanbul is not ONLY Islamic, but absolutely an Islamic city with her other features like Byzantine, Turk, Ottoman, European, Asian etc. She is one of the main parts of cultural, architectural and historical heritage of Islam. Isn't she???

Okey. That's all. I only want to see more Istanbul pics here.


----------



## DU999

kilgarvan said:


> Of course Istanbul is not ONLY Islamic, but absolutely an Islamic city with her other features like Byzantine, Turk, Ottoman, European, Asian etc. She is one of the main parts of cultural, architectural and historical heritage of Islam. Isn't she???





Zero00 said:


> What do you mean its not an Islamic city, Im sure most people are muslims but they practice Islam the way Italians practice catholicism for example..



yes most of the people are muslims but Istanbul is still not an islamic city and 
Turkey is not an Islamic country, its a secular state and thats my point.


----------



## Gordion

kilgarvan said:


> Why do you compare Istanbul with London or Paris? Why do you feel the need for a comparison like that??? I think you also know very well that Istanbul is a truly first class city. But you can't accept the truth because of your racist, ultra-nationalist or ultra-religious attitude. Because Istanbul is an Islamic city and it is the main part of Islamic world heritage.
> 
> Our city has a unique place of the world and nobody can compare it with any other city.
> 
> Has London or Paris any Byzantine or Ottoman inheritance??? Has London or Paris any ancient miracles like Hagia Eirene, Hagia Sophia, Galata Tower, the Obelisk, the Wall of Valens, Theodosius Arch, Justinianus Monument etc? Has London or Paris any wonders of Islamic architecture like the Grand Bazaar, Blue Mosque, the Suleiman Mosque, Nuruosmaniye Mosque, Nusretiye Mosque, Topkapi Palace, Egyptian Bazaar etc.
> 
> Your sentences are nonsense. I don't want to know your ugly and poor PERSONAL opinions about my city. But if you want to know our personal opinions about London (and if you like senseless comparisons so much) it's like that;
> 
> London is not even a city when it is compared with my great Istanbul. Yes, London is richer and more organized than Istanbul. But that's all. As for natural beauties, strategical location, historical and cultural importance, original city texture etc. Istanbul much more advantageous than London. Istanbul has every fundamental elements of a TRULY WORLD CITY; a deep and rich history, a many important strategical location, a very huge economy, sea, many beautiful hills and mountains, greenness, a cosmopolit society, modernity, diversity (with its rich and poor areas), beautiful skyscrapers and a very famous silhouette.
> 
> Yes we, all of Istanbulers, know that our city is one of the best.





WELL DONE!!:applause::applause::applause::applause::applause:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs




----------



## Doukan

Zero00 said:


> What do you mean its not an Islamic city, Im sure most people are muslims but they practice Islam the way Italians practice catholicism for example..


Muslim is different, Islamic is differenet. Islamic means a way of life and justice in religous way. Turkey and Istanbul are mostly Muslim but they are not Islamic. Extreme religious rules dont shape the way of life. 
In addition, Turkey is a secular country so its wrong to indetify the country with any specific religion. However, of course Islam is the faith we mostly follow.


----------



## Doukan

Kafkas koydugun resimlerden bazilari acilmiyor ve cogunun da goruntu kalitesi cok dusuk. Mesela o siyah beyaz yuruyen merdiven resminin hicbir anlami yok bence. 2,3,4,5 resimlerde bence bulanki ve onlarda pek bir anlam ifade etmiyor. Bence resimlerden bir kacini kaldirsan iyi olur diye dusunuyorum. oke:

Ama park resimlerine bayildim.


----------



## Doukan

Enjoy. Good quality, nice people and magnificense come together.


----------



## Doukan




----------



## Doukan




----------



## kilgarvan

DU999 said:


> yes most of the people are muslims but Istanbul is still not an islamic city and
> Turkey is not an Islamic country, its a secular state and thats my point.


Oh no! I don't mean any political or religious thing. I just emphasize some architectural, artistic or historical point. Of course Turkey is a secular country and Istanbul is a very liberal city. I am innocent. Believe me.


----------



## kilgarvan

Doukan said:


> Muslim is different, Islamic is differenet. Islamic means a way of life and justice in religous way. Turkey and Istanbul are mostly Muslim but they are not Islamic. Extreme religious rules dont shape the way of life.
> In addition, Turkey is a secular country so its wrong to indetify the country with any specific religion. However, of course Islam is the faith we mostly follow.


You are right. "Muslim" and "Islamic" are different but I don't write about humans, but write about architectural structures. The word "Muslim" means "a people who believe the fundamental principles of Islam." Is it a proper expression to define an architectural or artistic identity? The expressions of "Muslim Architecture" or "Muslim Structure/Building" seem to me a bit weird. Aren't they??? 

Why are you afraid of the word "Islamic"? It's absolutely innocent. It means only an architectural or artistic identity. Istanbul is the most beautiful gem of Turkish-Islamic architecture. Isn't she? People come our city to see the main examples of Islamic arts like Hat, Tezhip, Tezyinat, Ebru etc. 

Okey. Islamic, Muslim or any other word. It's not problem. 

By the way the pictures are magnificent.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

please close the case... you are damaging this beatiful thread with replyin to all sensless posts and you're showing disrespect to the thread starter and other forumers stuff. If you are angry towards somethings, just use pm and say whatever you want for feel better...


----------



## Doukan

kilgarvan said:


> You are right. "Muslim" and "Islamic" are different but I don't write about humans, but write about architectural structures. The word "Muslim" means "a people who believe the fundamental principles of Islam." Is it a proper expression to define an architectural or artistic identity? The expressions of "Muslim Architecture" or "Muslim Structure/Building" seem to me a bit weird. Aren't they???
> 
> Why are you afraid of the word "Islamic"? It's absolutely innocent. It means only an architectural or artistic identity. Istanbul is the most beautiful gem of Turkish-Islamic architecture. Isn't she? People come our city to see the main examples of Islamic arts like Hat, Tezhip, Tezyinat, Ebru etc.
> 
> Okey. Islamic, Muslim or any other word. It's not problem.
> 
> By the way the pictures are magnificent.


There is nothing such Islamic architecture. Turkey is mostly Muslim, Yemen is mostly muslim but still we have nothing common with them.


----------



## Deanb

really wanna go someday


----------



## Kailyas

Beautiful and historic city. I wish having enough money to visit this city someday.


----------



## TEKKEN

Argentinian Messi said:


> Mondechampion even here? I see him in every Turkey related topic in this forum, in the euro section, in the mideast section and even here. He has got some complexes about Turks, I really don't know why. Actually I don't see his posts as long as someone quotes his posts since he is on my ignore list. You shouldn't take this guy seriously, his comments aren't worth anything.


Mondechampion with his old nick Weltmeister has been banned with several nicknames.He is from Germany and is crazy :nuts:


----------



## mondechampion

^^spreading false 'information' hoping it would be true doesn't make it so!


----------



## kilgarvan

Bu muhteşem başlığın eleştirilebilecek tek bir tarafı var, o da şu; fotoğrafların kâhir ekseri İstiklal Caddesi'ne ilişkin. Koskoca İstanbul'da başka yer yok mu Allah aşkına? Göt kadar tramvayı altmış küsür karede ayrı ayrı fotoğraflamaktan gına getirmiyor musunuz? İstanbul'u tanımayanlar, tek bir külüstür tramvayın şehrin her deliğine girip çıktığını sanacak. Oysa şuradaki yüzlerce fotoğrafın dönüp dolanıp vardığı yer topu kökü iki kilometrelik bir cadde ve onun ara sokaklarıdır. Arada birkaç klişe İstanbul manzarasına ve Sultanahmet fotoğrafına da rastlanmayacak olsa, başlıktaki İstanbul sözcüğünü silip İstiklal Caddesi yazın diyeceğim. 

Bu sitedeki İstanbul başlıklarının ortak sorunu bu. Seneler var ki bu foruma girer çıkarım, incelemediğim tek bir İstanbul başlığı yoktur. Bunca gözlemden sonra şunu der ve demekte diretirim ki, buradaki Türk vatandaşlarının İstanbul'u tanıdıklarını iddia edebilmek için, insanın kafa tahtalarından bazılarını ana rahminde bırakmış olması lazım. Size bu sitede tek bir fotoğrafı dahi olmayan en az iki yüz elli tane birinci dereceden tarihi eser sıralayabilirim. İstanbul'u İstanbul yapan orijinal eserler onlardır. Oysa siz bu başlıklarda elin Sao Paolo'sunda, Pnom Penh'inde, Bangkok'unda, Jakarta'sında, Manila'sında tillahlarına rastlanan ucube gökdelen, kaldırım, alışveriş mağazası, asfalt yol yahut süslü kokana resimleri sıralamaktan bıkacağa benzemiyorsunuz. 

Yok arkadaş! Bu iş başlıkları eleştirmekle, karalamakla olacak gibi değil. Yakında iyi bir fotoğraf makinesi alacağım kendime, fotoğraf sanatına ilişkin pratik tüyolar kapacağım. Yola revan olup şu ana kadar fotoğraflama lüzumunu duymadığınız ve bu kafayla dünyanın son gününe kadar da duymayacağınız İstanbul alamet-i farikalarını fotoğraflayacağım. O zaman İstanbul gibi beş başı mâmur bir kent dünyaya nasıl tanıtılırmış, görün. Böyle ukalaca iddialardan ömrüm boyunca nefret etmişimdir. Tiksindiğim bir kelâmı ağzıma yamadınız ya, insanları çileden çıkarmakta sizden mâhiri yok demektir. Hödükler, delüler, manyahlar! (Hödük, deli ya da manyak olmayanlar rica ederim sözlerimi üzerlerine alınmasınlar. Mâlum, içinizde malzemesinden çalınmış birkaç kişi mutlaka vardır. Bu sıfatları onlara atfediyorum). 

Bu sitenin Türk müdavimlerinin bir kısmının olağanın ötesinde bir asabiyete sahip olduklarını ve ne kadar yerinde olursa olsun hiçbir eleştiriye tahammül edemediklerini birçok kereler teşhis etmiş bulunuyorum. Bu yüzden, (dikkatli ve nazik arkadaşlarımı mevzuun dışında tutmak kaydıyla) mahalle ağzıyla ceffelkalem yuvarlayacağınız o klişeleşmiş eleştirileri kaleme almadan önce biraz durup düşünmenizi rica edeceğim. 

Buna rağmen, forumun en güzel İstanbul başlığı budur; üslubu ve havası var. Emek verenlere sonsuz şükranlarımı sunuyorum.


----------



## Messi

ne alaka! Ilk üc sayfaya baktim, her sayfada 20-30 taneden fazla resim var, aralarinda anca 2, tas catlasin 3 Istiklal resmi var.


----------



## kilgarvan

İster misin, bu başlıkta kaç tane İstiklal Caddesi fotoğrafı olduğunu sana bir sayayım. Onu da geçtim, kaç tane "güççük gırmızı tıramvay" fotoğrafı olduğunu rica ediyorum sen sayıver de bildir bize. Çıkan rakamın dörtte birini yazsan yeter. O dahi söylediklerimi kanıtlamaya yetecektir. Aynı fotoğrafın kırk ayrı başlıkta kırk ayrı kere yayımlanması meselesine hiç girmeyelim. 

Sevgili Messi, mesele fotoğraflanan yerlerden değil, fotoğraflanmayan yerlerden kaynaklanıyor ama son kertede bu başlığa laf yok. Bu başlık forumumuzdaki en güzel İstanbul başlığıdır. Emeği geçenlerin elleri dert, yürekleri tasa görmesin.


----------



## Galado

One of the best cities in the world! just great Istanbul! missing the time that i was there!
amazing city! thanks for the photos


----------



## Lombak

ISTANBUL.......................I will be hugging you next week.


----------



## archy_

Argentinian Messi said:


> He hates simply everything Turkish as I told you. Probably (I am just guessing) he's from one of the old Ottoman colonies or from nothern European countries which is well-known for its high share of xenophobia among the population. Otherwise there is no need to hate Turkey that much so 2/3 of someone's posts are about trying to bash Turkey on this forum. Ok there is a third option, 5 hairy Turks had gang-bang with him or his mother during his vacation in Turkey.


With such writing you aren't any better from him. hno:


----------



## Jakob

edited by Taller, Better

I hate deleting photos, especially beautiful ones like these. However, after three months of begging and cajoling people to credit their photos (that is, tell us where they came from), it appears nothing else is going to make people pay attention to the rule of the forum. So, please repost with a proper credit AT THE BEGINNING OF THE THREAD (if I have to hunt too hard for it, I might miss it...).


----------



## Alexriga

Nice pics. Lokks really lovely city. And people look really white. I thought turkish were more like Caucasus you know


----------



## Taller Better

I've seen some pretty fine looking Turkish people in my time!


----------



## Deanb

i'm sure some Turkish guys r extremely hot

what's the gay community like in istanbul/turkey?


----------



## _Sha_

Deanb said:


> i'm sure some Turkish guys r extremely hot
> 
> what's the gay community like in istanbul/turkey?


The gay community in Istanbul has secret but great population of course as many mega cities in the world. 
At many parts of the city, you can find also bars, cafes, organization teams, even some parts of the shopping centers. 
Istanbul also serves gay tourism. There are some travel agencies organizing popular gay tours in Sultanahmet and Taksim area also some gay friendly hotels are available at those areas. 
Last summer first gay parade was performed in Istanbul. But it wasn't as huge as in Tel Aviv


----------



## Joelre

Deanb said:


> i'm sure some Turkish guys r extremely hot
> 
> what's the gay community like in istanbul/turkey?


actually in my opinion its hard to be a gay in istanbul. i live in istanbul and im a gay, i can easily tell you that its really hard to find a boyfriend. there are sooo much hot guys, worth to see definitely but if you want to have them you got to be in a great gay community know about them or you have to be in the bars,discos and everytime and get clues about them :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor

Beautiful Istanbul!


----------



## Doukan

Alexriga said:


> Nice pics. Lokks really lovely city. And people look really white. I thought turkish were more like Caucasus you know


lol Caucasus is white, isnt it?


----------



## Doukan

Deanb said:


> i'm sure some Turkish guys r extremely hot


yes we are. thank you. :cheers:


----------



## Doukan

wowturkey.


----------



## streetscapeer

Gordon Gekko said:


> taken from trekearth.com...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cihat ak



This pic is so bad-ass:cheers::cheers:


----------



## _Sha_

i think probaby NY has the same scene


----------



## Densetsu

Kylie Minogue Concert
by DU999



DU999 said:


>


----------



## Taller Better

Jakob said:


> Found him on Flickr:


That is one of the best photos I have seen in ages!!! :hilarious


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Hidrellez Festival in Ahirkapi/Istanbul


















































































source; hidrellez.org


----------



## Taller Better

Great pictures, folks. Please remember to tell us, with each new entry, who took the photos, or where they were sourced from. Thank you.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

*Random photographs*









cody abram









_jpg_









one2c900d









Adam Franco









The Sizemore McCabe Project









buckofive









Tolga "Musato"









olotini









olotini









Ashley dinges

source; flickr.com


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## Jakob

Source: Scorpocat on Flickr.


----------



## Jakob

The posh side of Istanbul, found on Flickr by Scorpocat:


----------



## Lombak

Unbelivable...Coolest city there is.


----------



## DU999

source: www.bagdatcaddesi.net


----------



## Gordion

Amazing photos, missed Istanbul.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Thanks DU999, those pics are from my old neighbourhood. Well, at least that district was very close.


----------



## Deanb

just great... 

people look so liberal and stylish


----------



## ZOHAR

^^yeah they are... its almost like Tel Aviv but with higher per cent of religious


----------



## DU999

*Dinner in the Sky*





















































source: www.gokyuzundeyemek.com


----------



## Galado

Best thread ever!
There is no words to describe how great Istanbul is!
I wish i will be there until 2010!


----------



## Galado

Deanb said:


> just great...
> 
> people look so liberal and stylish


They are! you need to be in istanbul and feel the soul of the city!
the life style of Istanbul is wonderful.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

You're welcome, thankskay:


----------



## Jakob

Found on Flickr:


----------



## Gordion

Jakob said:


> Found on Flickr:



Nice view, where is Sapphire is this old photo?


----------



## RETROMANIA

*Very impressive, Europe & Asia in one place..Istanbul!! *


----------



## uA_TAGA

I thnk its too old cause i cant see Sapphirehno:


----------



## Densetsu

Not an urban life photo but nice skyline. 

by göksel_k from wowturkey


----------



## Jakob

Gordion said:


> Nice view, where is Sapphire is this old photo?


It's an older photo. But Sapphire can't be seen from this angle anyway. Comparing it with other skyline photos, Sapphire and Mövenpick Tower are much more on the right.


----------



## amsincero1

Very nice... Great Istanbul :cheers:


----------



## DU999

*galatamoda/ galata tower 2008*






























































by Turkan Arpaci (I Love Istanbul facebook group)


----------



## christos-greece

Densetsu said:


> Not an urban life photo but nice skyline.
> 
> by göksel_k from wowturkey


^^ Nice indeed 
by *suSpec+* - panoramio:


----------



## TuAnAy

nefes kesen bir gösteri seyretmiş gibiyim...her şey gönlünce olsun


----------



## christos-greece

^^ :?


----------



## DU999

TuAnAy said:


> nefes kesen bir gösteri seyretmiş gibiyim...her şey gönlünce olsun


thank you! but you should write english here.


----------



## DU999

by colm.mcmullan (flickr)


----------



## DU999

*global warming* and someone write "it tries to say don't fart " :lol:

by ekinny (flickr)


----------



## Gordion

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## el palmesano

wonderfoul city, I like a lot


----------



## DU999

Cafe Turco



















by G!Z (flickr)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Nice!!


----------



## alasi

Beautiful city, very eclectic. It seems more like European than the Middle Eastern.


----------



## Messi

why should it be mideastern at all?


----------



## christos-greece

DU999 said:


> *global warming* and someone write "it tries to say don't fart " :lol:
> 
> by ekinny (flickr)


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Deanb

LOL that does look funny


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

ntvmsnbc.com


----------



## ZOHAR

^^isnt it very deep?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Yes its very deep also its hard to swim in Bosphorus because of the stream but there are many ambulance boats around, i guess. And Istanbulites are familiar to Bosphorus


----------



## ZOHAR

I'll never jump to such water

Im never jumping to the pool :rofl:
I have a waterphobia


----------



## Hittite

Bosphorus under snow (2006 I guess)......


----------



## Hittite

Let's journey back in time......

January 1929/winter in Istanbul


----------



## Deanb

I bet it's freezing even during summer


----------



## ovem

i did jump into Bosphorus and it was great


----------



## Gordion

ovem said:


> i did jump into Bosphorus and it was great


I have been swimming since age of 5 but i wouldnt dare to swim in Bosphorus :nuts:


----------



## ScraperDude

what is intersting is the buildings located directly under the bridge deck


----------



## Densetsu

Deanb said:


> I bet it's freezing even during summer


Freezing? The temperature sometimesgets above 40º Celsius which is pretty hot for me. But the temperature is usually around ~30 degrees in summer.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

in water? I dont think so..Bosphorus is pretty cold. Even its hard to find 30º Celsius in Med. sea!


----------



## Libra

I swam in the Marmara Sea in August and it was quite cold, but it didn't seem to stop anybody from jumping in.


----------



## Metsada

Libra said:


> I swam in the Marmara Sea in August and it was quite cold, but it didn't seem to stop anybody from jumping in.


You really should visit Turkey's Mediterranean and Aegean coastline next time.


----------



## l'eau

ZOHAR said:


> I'll never jump to such water
> 
> Im never jumping to the pool :rofl:
> I have a waterphobia


hno:kediler sudan korkar:lol: (cats are scarring water)LOL j/k


----------



## filipe_ft

such a nice thread to remember my 5 months as an erasmus student in Istanbul... i've been to all those places, istiklal, beyoglu, ortakoy, besiktas,, etc etc and i miss it so much

the best city in the world


----------



## rhotidhs7

Wow tradition and modern are combinated. So coooool


----------



## Libra

Metsada said:


> You really should visit Turkey's Mediterranean and Aegean coastline next time.


I will for sure. I'm actually planning a trip back to Turkey in the near future.


----------



## DU999

by Turkan Arpaci (facebook)


----------



## System_Halted

:cheers:


----------



## Gordion

System_Halted said:


>


I like it too.....


----------



## christos-greece

Yes, the banner is awesome :yes:


----------



## ZOHAR

l'eau said:


> hno:kediler sudan korkar:lol: (cats are scarring water)LOL j/k


ben de bir kedi


----------



## Joelre

Istiklal Street and Taksim are awesome in winter!


----------



## DU999

*efes pilsen one love festival*




































































































​
source: www.efespilsenonelove.com


----------



## Jakob

Winter in Istanbul:





































































































Photos by Christopher Herdwig


----------



## Kuvvaci

very nice pictures...


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing


----------



## Galado

AWSOME PICS!
Great city!


----------



## Deanb

how cold does the city get?


----------



## Kuvvaci

depends on the season.


----------



## ww_lodz

what`s the average? :>


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Coldest months(average)

_month-min.-max._
Jan.......3.....8	
Feb.......2.....9	

Hottest months(average) 

_month-min.-max._
July.....18.....28	
Aug.....19.....28


----------



## Deanb

thanks, pretty cold in winter


----------



## Doukan

Kafkas said:


> Coldest months(average)
> 
> _month-min.-max._
> Jan.......3.....8
> Feb.......2.....9
> 
> Hottest months(average)
> 
> _month-min.-max._
> July.....18.....28
> Aug.....19.....28


no it gets colder than 2.


----------



## omercank

@Doukan the numbers Kafkas presented were obviously the averages of the minimums in two coldest months of the year. There are definitely times when it gets (or has got) colder than 2° C. He did not state that the minimum the city ever had is 2° C.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

yes, they are avereges... also it gets hotter than 28°C


----------



## Deanb

kinda resembles Jerusalem in terms of weather 

like the pix!


----------



## ZOHAR

Kuvvaci said:


> wich one! at the Galatasray square or Tünel (Tunnel) Sqaure?


show me both


----------



## christos-greece

I want to see those pics too


----------



## Kuvvaci

Nainawaaz said:


> Visiting Istanbul again in July of 2009. This time, I have to make my way to Izmir as well. Last time it was Eskeshire, but this time I have to hit coast areas.


so, visit Antalya city and Antalya Region as well!


----------



## ZOHAR

^^hey what about the pics?


----------



## Kuvvaci

ZOHAR said:


> show me both



I haven't found pix. I will take myself later.


----------



## ZOHAR

^^tesekkurler


----------



## Kuvvaci

*some more pix*


----------



## ZOHAR

whats Kumpir?
doner is 3.52l?
how many dollars?


----------



## Kuvvaci

Kumpir, backened patatos with full of cheese, butter and whatever you want to add inside.

3,50 liras is almost $3,10


----------



## ZOHAR

Kuvvaci said:


> 3,50 liras is almost $3,10


cheaper than here


----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## christos-greece

Kuvvaci said:


> Kumpir, backened patatos with full of cheese, butter and whatever you want to add inside.
> 
> 3,50 liras is almost $3,10


Almost 4 euros... its very cheep :lol:


----------



## ZOHAR

^^isnt it?


----------



## Gordion

I feel like eating Kumpir now, i am expert on Baked potatoes


----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## Mussoda

I found now how clean this city streets are, in spite of such a vibrant, crowded city.
thanx great pics guys.


----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## Rookie83

Hey try Adana Kebabs..... its the best


----------



## ZOHAR

Mussoda said:


> I found now how clean this city streets are, in spite of such a vibrant, crowded city.
> thanx great pics guys.


vibrant and crowded but clean not so much


----------



## ZOHAR

Rookie83 said:


> Hey try Adana Kebabs..... its the best


u should taste Iskender kebabi


----------



## Kuvvaci

Iskender is the best but heavy a little bit.


----------



## noonghandi

I love Iskandar kabob.


----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## dekosta

istanbul is uniqe!


----------



## Galado

AMAZING! Istanbul is amost perfect! love this city!
Iskender kebab, $i$ kebab, donner, lahmacum, tantuni all turkish foods are great! i missi so much!


----------



## christos-greece

Sis kebab is nice indeed :yes:


----------



## Kuvvaci

Natalino said:


> AMAZING! Istanbul is amost perfect! love this city!
> Iskender kebab, $i$ kebab, donner, lahmacum, tantuni all turkish foods are great! i missi so much!



next time try dürüm also.


----------



## vlker

some pics from my summer trip to istanbul:













































fishermen:


----------



## Kuvvaci

woow very nice pix... kay:


----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## Wezza

Looks great! I'd love to go there one day..... Maybe catch Harry playing for Galatasaray while i'm there!


----------



## Kuvvaci

you'll welcome... I hope you can watch Galatasaray at their new stadium.


----------



## Galado

HUMMM im get hungry seeming those pictures, simit saray is good and i also like pik-nik!


----------



## Hittite




----------



## Hittite




----------



## Turko

Give me one of those homes on the waterfront & I will disappear from society.


----------



## noonghandi

How expensive is a 2 bedroom apartment on sisli, not near the beach, or mejidyeh koy?


----------



## Kuvvaci

@Hittite,

it is better you to post Urban Life photos, instead of very old night pictures of the brigde my friend!


----------



## JAVICUENCA

Beautiful Istanbul!
:cheers:


----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## Kuvvaci




----------



## www.sercan.de

Wezza said:


> Looks great! I'd love to go there one day..... Maybe catch Harry playing for Galatasaray while i'm there!


Kewell and Galatasaray. Perfect!
Harry is really happy and he socres and scores 
10 games and 6 goals (3x League + 2x UEFA Cup + 1x Süper Kupa)


----------



## System_Halted

Kuvvaci said:


>


I loved this.. Very natural and warm.


----------



## Kuvvaci

thank you


----------



## benocanada

wow wonderful pictures, I'm from Mexico and I met lots of friends from Turkey in my school in Canada and next year I'll make a trip to Istanbul.


----------



## _BPS_

www.sercan.de said:


> no problem


Oh man.. these are amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing.

Please post more pics urban Istanbul under snow.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome pics :cheers: kay: ^^


----------



## Kuvvaci

okay when it snows I will take more pix.


----------



## lunarCarpet

Wonderful City & gorgeous women!!! Viva Istanbul!!!

Please visit this thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=719366


----------



## Wezza

www.sercan.de said:


> Kewell and Galatasaray. Perfect!
> Harry is really happy and he socres and scores
> 10 games and 6 goals (3x League + 2x UEFA Cup + 1x Süper Kupa)


I know mate! Great to see isn't it?  Hopefully they can win the UEFA Cup!

P.S. I love those snow pics, beautiful!


----------



## Kuvvaci

some more pix


----------



## ZOHAR

Irfan Im still waiting for the pics


----------



## christos-greece

Kuvvaci said:


> okay when it snows I will take more pix.


kay:


----------



## ZOHAR

Kuvvaci said:


>


isnt that dangerous that there is no fence?


----------



## christos-greece

Kuvvaci said:


>


This mall looks nice


----------



## Kuvvaci

zohar do you mean fence for the sea?


----------



## Inkdaub

_BPS_ said:


> Oh man.. these are amazing pictures! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Please post more pics urban Istanbul under snow.


Agreed. I was 'borrowing' one of those snowy street pics for use as a desktop background for a while.


----------



## Messi

ZOHAR said:


> isnt that dangerous that there is no fence?


Do you want us to build a fence along the Bosphorus and isolate the sea? I could kill you for this statement


----------



## Messi

this photo touched me as well! I wish we had higher resolution.


----------



## MakaWella

Argentinian Messi said:


> this photo touched me as well! I wish we had higher resolution.


I like it too..

This picture and to walk as that girl :lol:..


----------



## Jakob

Christian life in Istanbul:









































































































































Source: Flickr


----------



## ZOHAR

Argentinian Messi said:


> this photo touched me as well! I wish we had higher resolution.


really good one!!!


----------



## Elbenderro

Hey! Here are a few pictures from the first time when I falled in love in that amazing city!!


----------



## Gordion

Thanks for your photos.


----------



## Giorgio

The faux Euro plates are comical. :lol:
Istanbul is an amazing city.


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome :cheers:


----------



## Messi

Giorgio said:


> The faux Euro plates are comical. :lol:
> Istanbul is an amazing city.


these are custums union plates.


----------



## Joelre




----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

here is a "must see" video from Istanbul, thanks to SheLL for posting the link in Turkish forum.

http://www.ersineser.us/


----------



## Gordion

Fantastic video.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

I found the video on youtube also


----------



## noonghandi

Istanbul looks great as always.


----------



## Galandar

This commercial of Istanbul is just great!!! :cheers2:






P.S. Tüylerim diken diken oluyor ya! (Eng: I feel formication)


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

^^It doesnt show


----------



## _BPS_

Kafkas said:


> I found the video on youtube also


amazing! i would be willing to pay money just to see this video in high resolution.
thanks for posting

by the way, what place is that in the video where the clouds are at the same altitude as camera?


----------



## ww_lodz

Taken in July, 2007









































































Hope you don't mind


----------



## Mussoda

Jakob said:


> Christian life in Istanbul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Flickr




you have Orthodox Church?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

^^Istanbul was always the center of Orthodoxy, there are still large Orthodox communities live in the city. That guy is Archbishop of Istanbul, ecumenical patriarch. Also he is a Turkish citizen.

@BPS: 90% of the video shows southern part of the Bosphorus and mostly focused on Blue mosque and Hagia Sophia.

@ww lodz: great black&white pictures my friend, Thanks for sharing


----------



## DU999

source: www.istanbulview.com


----------



## JeyKey172

Superb shots, especially the last one. Thank you DU999.


----------



## Leofold

Beautiful!!


----------



## Galado

Kanyon looks really cool.


----------



## christos-greece

DU999 said:


>


Beautiful pic @DU999  the bridge under this colour is *amazing*


----------



## DU999

yes I like it in red, too.


----------



## helee

its nice but bangkok mega bridge its amazingand better


----------



## uA_TAGA

LOL


----------



## Doukan

helee said:


> its nice but bangkok mega bridge its amazingand better


what whats bangbok?


----------



## l'eau

kewl pics, thx.


----------



## Galado

helee said:


> its nice but bangkok mega bridge its amazingand better


Do Bangkok mega bridge cross the Bosphorus!?

:lol:

I dont think it has i better view than the Istanbul's bridges has.


----------



## Mr Bricks

Wonderful city!


----------



## christos-greece

helee said:


> its nice but bangkok mega bridge its amazingand better


Maybe... but here is Istanbul not Bangkok


----------



## Jakob

Istanbul street style by http://istanbulstreetstyle.blogspot.com/ :


----------



## Tyrone

^^Are they turkish???, they don't look like islamic people, specially women .......... sorry for my stereotypes :nuts:

Fantastic pics, Istambul is an amazing city


----------



## adeperdana05

*Yup*



Tyrone said:


> ^^Are they turkish???, they don't look like islamic people, specially women .......... sorry for my stereotypes :nuts:
> 
> Fantastic pics, Istambul is an amazing city


*Yup, Turky is a Secular Country...very Liberal there*


----------



## Jakob

Tyrone said:


> ^^Are they turkish???, they don't look like islamic people, specially women .......... sorry for my stereotypes :nuts:
> 
> Fantastic pics, Istambul is an amazing city


Wake up!


----------



## l'eau

Tyrone said:


> ^^Are they turkish???, they don't look like islamic people, specially women .......... sorry for my stereotypes :nuts:
> 
> Fantastic pics, Istambul is an amazing city


omg go back your box.

awesome pics jakob btw!


----------



## alitezar

Lovely street style pix, indeed very stylish


----------



## Buffalonian4life

Nice pics! Constantinople is awesome, even if I don't like the present name of Istanbul as much as its past glory name.

Any more pics of the Hagia Sophia?


----------



## Galandar

^^ and Baku too :nuts:

P.S. Mcem you are really exagerrating the situation  Istanbul is amazing city! Baku should learn many things from there:cheers:


----------



## intensivecarebear

DU999 said:


> it's always the same with you, you do that almost in every turkish thread!
> You must hate Istanbul and Turkey. Or you know nothing about Turkey and also about the world you live in, you only see what you want to see.
> The place where you was born is not important, there are young people in this city and they live their own life and see their city through their own eyes. And yes my view is different than yours!
> When you are missing the Istanbul where you live in when you was young, (it sounds like that) we can't do nothing for that.
> 
> AND DON'T BRING TURKISH POLITICAL AFFAIRS TO THIS THREAD!!!


I like these pictures but of course its stupid to try to say that all istanbul people are young, hip, and trendy like in most of these pics. Don't be so insecure. I lived in los angeles, new york, and many other cities like these and I'm telling you even in New York the vast majority of people are not trendy and hip. Big cities have all different types of people not all like those in these photos:bash:

I'm still enjoying the thread though, just calm down


----------



## DU999

intensivecarebear said:


> I like these pictures but of course its stupid to try to say that all istanbul people are young, hip, and trendy like in most of these pics. Don't be so insecure. I lived in los angeles, new york, and many other cities like these and I'm telling you even in New York the vast majority of people are not trendy and hip. Big cities have all different types of people not all like those in these photos:bash:
> 
> I'm still enjoying the thread though, just calm down



I know but it's alwys the same with him. It sounds like 10 mil. people in Istanbul are religious fanatics living in slums. 
I don't say people of Istanbul are like gods or something like that. 
But mcem's political fears are not normal, not that I like the turkish government of today, but these things have nothing to do in this thread.

"Finally,Turkey is a secular country,or it is supposed to be!I myself am a very secular-minded person but can you say that Turkey will keep its secularity considering the last 6 years?..."

this is sick


----------



## TEHR_IR

Galandar said:


> ^^ and Baku too :nuts:
> 
> P.S. Mcem you are really exagerrating the situation  Istanbul is amazing city! Baku should learn many things from there:cheers:


and Tehran too


----------



## Tomb Raider

WOW, everything looks incredibely amazing :banana:


----------



## mcem

DU999 said:


> it's always the same with you, you do that almost in every turkish thread!
> You must hate Istanbul and Turkey. Or you know nothing about Turkey and also about the world you live in, you only see what you want to see.
> The place where you was born is not important, there are young people in this city and they live their own life and see their city through their own eyes. And yes my view is different than yours!
> When you are missing the Istanbul where you live in when you was young, (it sounds like that) we can't do nothing for that.
> 
> AND DON'T BRING TURKISH POLITICAL AFFAIRS TO THIS THREAD!!!



That is too childish of you to respond like that!!Now ,open up your ears and listen to me carefully:

I adore İstanbul,I have known İstanbul at least 30 years before you were even born!I adore my country!!I am a Turk!!

However,I am not going to make myself a '' pig'' in saying that the urban life is 
same all over İstanbul!!

Most of you are too young and live outside Turkey!Do not try to make İstanbul look like it is different!!İstanbul is İstanbul!!

Moreover,I do not bring forward any political aspects to this thread;rather I talk about the truth!!

İt is so funny you bring about such unimaginary things about this city and I am absolutely sure that some foreigners here have already been to this city and seen it.

Very little part of İstanbul is modern and so as to say, may be,2-3 million people live upto ''modern'' standarts''

Why do we have to lie???Whom do we convince by the way??..

İstanbul is ,in my opinion the best and the most beautiful place on earth,but lets not be comical about ''urban life''!!

I have been to most cities of my own life,out of my 53 years!!I have known most cities and countries for that matter!

Oh yes,I am into politics !I want a secular state and I want those pictures to be real all over the country!!

Regards...


----------



## DU999

^^
did you read only one of my replys carefully?
You repeat yourself and not only in this thread, I am sure I have read all this stuff before...you know what it's enough I ignore you!


----------



## mcem

DU999 said:


> ^^
> did you read only one of my replys carefully?
> You repeat yourself and not only in this thread, I am sure I have read all this stuff before...you know what it's enough I ignore you!


Thank you,you are so experienced and you know it all!!


----------



## Hittite

...


----------



## Hittite

...


----------



## amidcars

Jakob said:


> Someone on Flickr captured the street chic of Istanbul. Enjoy the shots:



I enjoyed every single pic! Jakob, your the man.. ..thnkx lolx


----------



## merced12

mcem said:


> Thank you,you are so experienced and you know it all!!


mcerm sorry but i think you are such provacate this thread.richness and modernism isnt same thing.they are totally different values.but you think you are rich and other people poor so they arent modern.totally stupid idea.


----------



## Lombak

Jacob, where are you ?


----------



## christos-greece

This thread needs more pics, please


----------



## regjeex

calling calling... :cheers::lol::lol:



christos-greece said:


> This thread needs more pics, please


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

here are some of my reflections from an ordinary day in the streets


----------



## can_91




----------



## Leofold

Wow, great!!!!


----------



## Gordion

Lovely.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Many thanks for the updates kay:


----------



## JeyKey172

I miss Istanbul :?


----------



## regjeex

wow :cheers:


----------



## kilgarvan

mcem said:


> Tyrone,
> 
> İf istanbul today has 13-15 million inhabitants,you would see such secular-minded people in only about 1/4th of the city.I myself am an İstanbullite and I was born here.Not all urban life is as in these pics.Out of the 39 districts ,only 5-6 of them are quite modern.İt would be very comical to say that the whole city is like that!Having said that I may be drawing showers of rejections but this is the truth.I live in Bagdad avenue of İstanbul where life standart is high and most people dress like in the pics.Poor people that make up most of the city are not like that.
> 
> Regards...



I also live in Istanbul and I can confidently say that your comments are very exagerated. A sentence like "only 1/4 of Istanbul is modern" seems completely absurd to me. 

Istanbul is half of Turkish economy. Its economic size is over 350 billion USD (Turkey's total GDP is 750 billion USD). In addition its unregistered economy is very huge. We are talking about an economic giant and a rich city. 

Yes poorness is also one of the facts of the city. But every city in the world has their own peculiar rich and poor urban areas, rich and poor communities. It's very normal, especially for a terribly huge metropol like Istanbul. And nobody can say that all of people in Istanbul are wealthy, stylish, metrosexual, intellectual etc. Your comments are exaggerated and bootless.

The pics are excellent.


----------



## FelixMadero

is amazing how similar to Buenos Aires

I like this city!


----------



## l'eau

kilgarvan said:


> I also live in Istanbul and I can confidently say that your comments are very exagerated. A sentence like "only 1/4 of Istanbul is modern" seems completely absurd to me.
> 
> Istanbul is half of Turkish economy. Its economic size is over 350 billion USD (Turkey's total GDP is 750 billion USD). In addition its unregistered economy is very huge. We are talking about an economic giant and a rich city.
> 
> Yes poorness is also one of the facts of the city. But every city in the world has their own peculiar rich and poor urban areas, rich and poor communities. It's very normal, especially for a terribly huge metropol like Istanbul. And nobody can say that all of people in Istanbul are wealthy, stylish, metrosexual, intellectual etc. Your comments are exaggerated and bootless.
> 
> The pics are excellent.


great keep on raping the thread:applause:


----------



## Galandar

Istanbul is a typical metropol with its wealth and poorness. It is a city where you can meet any kind of people. It is one of the best in the world and nothing can change this statement for Istanbul, the city where dreams come true! :cheers2:


----------



## regjeex

:cheers:


----------



## can_91

*Hagia İrene*


by joanot


by K-Bo


by ghayesh68


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing as always


----------



## can_91

*İstanbul / City's Nişantaşı Shopping Center*


by Pınar Tan


by Pınar Tan


by Kuzeyli48


by Kuzeyli48


by Kuzeyli48


by eastnbull


by whatcouldpossiblygowron


by Pınar Tan


----------



## l'eau

kewlness, thanks:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better

Thank you to those who credit photos!! Remember, uncredited photos will be deleted. thank you


----------



## Gordion

Thanks for the photos.


----------



## helee

Edited by Taller, Better

Our little friend Helee (who is actually from Sweden, not Bangkok) has been given an infraction for multiple spammings in the photography section. Next time he/she does it, they are OUT.


----------



## the spliff fairy

I think you REALLY need to visit, Istanbul is possibly the most interesting city in the world at the moment. Its like saying Rome is not historic at all - check it out, zeitgeist:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=616934&page=2


----------



## alitezar

^^ This hele guy has issues, just ignore him


----------



## paderwan

My images from Istanbul 2005











by me


----------



## l'eau

thanks paderwan:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Amazing photos paderwan :cheers:


----------



## DU999

*famous artists demonstrated for a secular Turkish republic*





















































​source:www.ntvmsnbc.com


----------



## christos-greece

I would like to see more photos please


----------



## Doukan

this city is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Galandar

Timeless city! :cheers:


----------



## elbart089

Beautiful Istanbul


----------



## dekosta

beautiful people!!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful people? Yes, i totally agree :cheers:


----------



## Leofold

More pics please!!


----------



## Gordion

Leofold said:


> More pics please!!


Yes, more please.


----------



## christos-greece

Now there should be really "hot"  btw what is the temperature now in Istanbul?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

^^Current temperature is 27ºC (10 June, 18.50)


----------



## Lombak

Fantastic.


----------



## christos-greece

> Current temperature is 27ºC (10 June, 18.50)


In the same time in Athens was 29ºC... little hotter

and btw like @Gordion and @Leofold said: please more photos


----------



## can_91

*Efes Pilsen One Love Festival*


----------



## tonyssa

Nice pics, Istanbul is amazing! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ And Efes Pilsen photos looking nice too


----------



## isakres

amazing Istanbul.....absolutly a world class city.

more pics guys!:banana:


----------



## Joelre

Wanna eat out?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

LGBT Marching





















































































source:facebook.com lgbt marching 2009 group..


----------



## LAZO

Kuvvaci said:


>




Arkadaslar, bu firinci nerde?  Bilen var mi?


----------



## DU999

by cetin seker (flickr)


----------



## Lombak

Very nice.


----------



## Jakob

Let's focus once more on the fancy car scene on the streets of Istanbul for a change:


----------



## Lombak

Who owns a Bugatti Veyron in Turkey?


----------



## louisuuitt

hehe
ohh Taxim!!
great place


----------



## christos-greece

Those photos with the cars above are awesome!


>


----------



## DU999

by farniinistanbul (flickr)


----------



## Urbanista1

very nice pics...hope you're not offended, but it looks very European.


----------



## Messi

maybe because Istanbul is European.. what about that?


----------



## DU999

Urbanista1 said:


> very nice pics...hope you're not offended, but it looks very European.


Why should we? Turkey is a mix of cultures.


----------



## montyhar2

Nice capture. All the photos are fabulous. I really enjoyed.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## sam_18

alitezar said:


> Istanbul rocks. Algerian street is so lovely to hang out at


so true it should be 4it's name 4sure and 4it's beau ti :applause:


----------



## serhat

nice and beatiful city


----------



## Doukan

Urbanista1 said:


> very nice pics...hope you're not offended, but it looks very European.


if you said middle eastern, we would be offended. but "european" we turks like it :lol:


----------



## Aan

Urbanista1 said:


> very nice pics...hope you're not offended, but it looks very European.


I was travelling to Istanbul by bus, that difference between EU member Bulgaria nad Turkey was unbelievable, can't understand how can BG be in EU and Turkey not. Istanbul is very developed/modern city, most of the capitals of last EU members are far behind it.

Some of my 2.5yo photos of Istanbul urban life (it can be in conflict with what I written in prev.paragraph but I was trying to take photos of differences):


----------



## Messi

No they are not conflicting. it is still the same Istanbul but you just focused on street vendors, women in black bhurka and poverty for some strange reason.


----------



## Aan

I can sum differences for you if you probably can't compare it by not having experience with visiting Europe/EU and other countries in rest of world, what can one see in my photos:
- street vendors - everywhere, also in EU, normal

- safety at tourist spots - well I'm not used to that high level of safety (I'm not living in CCTV UK) and seeing soldiers with guns in streets or in front of any instituion (maybe in front of court when there is big trial with some dangerous mafia once in few months/years)

- fishing at dirty sea - also never seen crowds of people to catching fishes at Danube in Bratislava, Budapest or Vienna or any other town, people go to nature to catch fishes, I also saw what they catched in istanbul and no big deal, only very small fished not worth fishing, it would be easier to buy can of sardines

- playing desk games on street - not very usual in EU, but maybe in some parts

- guy offering weight metering and paper towels just on walk way - never seen (maybe when I was in India)

- cleaning boots at street - know it was here few dozens of years ago but haven't seen it in my life, just in very old movies

- single persons taking big heavy loads on their own body - no, we use cars, this was really eye catching how MANY people were always taking something to somewhere and had full hands of load

- yeah, and you mentioned it, burka, which I completely forgot ebcause I didn't find it worth talking - also probably never seen in Europe/EU by me, but I know there are some problems with this in France and maybe Netherland

btw. it's not for some STRANGE REASON, I have taken hundreds of photos, I just posted these to show differences against EU/Europe, but still think Turkey should be in EU sooner than Bulgaria or Romania

EDIT: except taking heavy loads without cars I didn't make photos of other typical (nice) istanbulian thing - waiter going with food/chay through street to it's customer outside of restaurant, now that's what I call services


----------



## Messi

Interesting the way you interpret this differences.

_safety at toursit spots:_ It is only the Turkish police that is in charge of safety in cities. Only in rural areas the military police "Jandarma" is active. This photo you took must tbe in front of a military building I guess.

_Fishing at dirty sea:_ The Bosphorus is not dirty, the water is flowing constantly from the Marmara sea to the black sea on the surface and from the black sea to the marmara sea in depth. Fishing on the Galata bridge is one of the most typical things of Istanbul which I used to do with my dad when I was a child. It has become city culture.









_cleaning boots at street_: still better than begging.


About bhurka, heavy loads, backgammon on street etc.. no need to talk. I don't know what to say about these things since they are not about culture or anything else but just some people you met on the streets.


----------



## Aan

it's in front of Aya Sophia or Topkapi palace

to other things rather won't answer, don't need to fight with nationalists


----------



## Isek

Wow! Is there such a high percentage of women wearing veil or niqab? Didn't expect it to see such massive scenes in Istanbul. It seems that Islamic propaganda is working very efficient in modern Turkish society.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

^^Nope, it depends on neighbourhood. It's a 12 million cosmopolit city after all. Some came from Iraqi border or other eastern parts of Turkey, some from even Iraq itself. More than 70 different nations live in the same city and the city is the closest derveloped metropole to the Middle East region. quite normal.


----------



## Messi

yeah that's definitly how the average Turksh women on street look like... Why does an idiot register here and his first pics are about veiled women including Arab women tourists.


----------



## Gzdvtz

Jünyus Brütüs said:


> *It's a dream city as everyone calls*, so both hot Turkish girls in the previous pages and religious people in this page make it more and more unique


To be honest I was glad to leave after 3 days, I didn't like it at all and simply never understood why everybody's raving about it.


----------



## Taller Better

No, definitely our Swedish friend should not have been making a fake profile for trolling. Should anyone see this happening, please contact me immediately. Thank you.


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice photos posted by Lombak above


----------



## iozcan

Gzdvtz said:


> To be honest I was glad to leave after 3 days, I didn't like it at all and simply never understood why everybody's raving about it.


may be you are a retard. a person with average IQ would enjoy to see, visit a different culture...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

^^This is much more retarded reply! 

It's a city among top 10 most visited cities around the world so there are millions of tourists coming to the city every year, of corse some people may not find it that adorable. It's not every city is a perfect heaven. Istanbul is just one of the closest cities to that term in touristic aspect and that's all. Gzdvzt is welcome to visit it again, maybe he changes his mind when he spen his time with a exprienced tourist guide like me


----------



## Gzdvtz

Oh I do intend to come again... on my way to Tehran, whenever that might be 

And sure why not, I'll contact you we could have a beer or two. There are things I did like, like Kadikoy, then one evening I went with a friend with his car along the Bosphorus and some districts such as Bebek and Arnavutkoy looked very nice and I'd like to see more of them. But the Eminönü part, which is where I spent all my time except the mentioned quick trips, was far from impressive, I absolutely hated how crowded it was (Ramadan made it even worse) and the rip off mentality was a big turn off too.

Oh and of course the food is absolutely fabulous.


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

of corse, please don't hesitate to contact me when you come

Btw as an Istanbulite I visit Eminönü almost just once a year since it's one of the most mixed and crowded place of Istanbul which gives me a headache. If I was foreigner and spend most of my time there, probably I feel the same things with you.


----------



## Aan

well I have been there for 5 days and didn't like it too much also, but it was probably by cold weather, when I left Bratislava we had nice and sunny 20C and when I arrived to Istanbul it was for most of the time rainy and like 15C and cold, with good weather it can be nice city, turkish women look good, food is good... I was staying in Sultanahmet Quarter and Divan Yolu most of the time

what I hated about Istanbul were smokers at every f*** corner, nowhere in my life I inhaled so much smoke, you should do something about it, it ruins image of city (even if in our country is phrase "he smokes like Turk", but that was just too much for me and couldn't wait to leave to breathe fresh air)


----------



## Vagamundo.

excellent pictures! a really good destination!


----------



## Istanbullu

Unfortunately tourists usually end up getting stuck in the historical peninsula.. which may not be very charming(especially in ramadan!!), if you exclude the historical places.. if you want to enjoy the city life you need to visit places that istanbulites go..


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Aan said:


> what I hated about Istanbul were smokers at every f*** corner, nowhere in my life I inhaled so much smoke, you should do something about it, it ruins image of city (even if in our country is phrase "he smokes like Turk", but that was just too much for me and couldn't wait to leave to breathe fresh air)


Smoking is forbidden in all enclosed public spaces in Turkey right now.


----------



## Lombak

Hey Brutus, do you know what part of Istanbul is this neighborhood?
Kuzguncuk?


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

It looks so Istanbul therefor It could be anywhere in Istanbul. But since it writes kuzgun on the image URL, I've googled Kuzguncuk and got that it's really Kuzguncuk on the Anatolian side which is a neighbourhood of Usküdar.


----------



## geoff189d

I see the population of Istanbul is now over 11 million. In 1975 it was two and half million (according to Wikipedia). That was the year I visited. It was a huge city then!


----------



## warden987

Istanbul is gorgeous:cheers:


----------



## Lombak

geoff189d said:


> I see the population of Istanbul is now over 11 million. In 1975 it was two and half million (according to Wikipedia). That was the year I visited. It was a huge city then!


It was a 2nd class city with heavy migration back on 1975. You should visit now after 35 years you won't believe your eyes, it's now a first class metropolitan city with 15 million and growing.


----------



## geoff189d

Lombak said:


> It was a 2nd class city with heavy migration back on 1975. You should visit now after 35 years you won't believe your eyes, it's now a first class metropolitan city with 15 million and growing.


I would absolutely love to visit again. In the meantime I,m content with looking at 1000's of pics of the city!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo

*Nice pics of Istanbul. Regards.*


----------



## DU999

​by mx. (flickr)


----------



## DU999

by Ganus (flickr)


----------



## DU999

by Ganus & GanusNavyBlue (flickr)


----------



## Kameel02

Cool pix. I can understand some Arabic-borrowed words from those billboards


----------



## christos-greece

Those colour-grey photos are really very nice :cheers:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mobilevirgin/4445307675/


----------



## odnarivon

turkey is one of the cities i want to visit..good architecture,good people,delicious food and beautiful women..


----------



## DU999

odnarivon said:


> turkey is one of the cities i want to visit..good architecture,good people,delicious food and beautiful women..


Istanbul is the city, Turkey the country


----------



## DU999

St. George's Austrian High School Istanbul
Österreichisches St. Georgs - Kolleg Istanbul




























www.sg.k12.tr


----------



## DU999

by Ganus (flickr)


----------



## christos-greece

^^ The white dog of the last photo looking cute...


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

*April 3rd, Istanbul (Caddebostan/Anatolian side)*























































source:http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=114811965196658


----------



## DU999

Street Design Week














































www.dexigner.com


----------



## Lombak

Nice pictures Du999, thank you.


----------



## DU999

Lombak said:


> Nice pictures Du999, thank you.


I will continue later
have some more


----------



## DU999

Street Design Week














































www.dexigner.com


----------



## DU999

www.dexigner.com


----------



## Lombak

Cool..


----------



## christos-greece

One photo of the urban life in Istanbul:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipohkia/2948851707/


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

You have to eat Waffle in Bebek or Ortaköy...


----------



## UltrAslanErkan




----------



## UltrAslanErkan




----------



## Lombak

UltrAslanErkan said:


>


Are these videos from movie called "Organize isler?"


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

^^Yes they are.


----------



## sali_haci

Can someone post some pics from the poorer areas of Istanbul? The city is great BTW!


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozgurozkok/1726522063/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ipohkia/2948851975/


----------



## UltrAslanErkan




----------



## UltrAslanErkan




----------



## Leofold

Very nice pics.


----------



## King of Kings

Istanbul is so beautiful. I hope to visit it one day. Much love from Bosnia!


----------



## UltrAslanErkan

by iharsten(flickr)


----------



## Jakob

*Political and Arty Graffitis in Istanbul*

*Political and Arty Graffitis in Istanbul*

Source: Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul is a fashion catwalk !!!*

*Istanbul is a fashion catwalk !!!*

Thousands of fotos of the street fashion by young Istanbulers can be found here.


----------



## Mindtrapper0

WOWW LOOKS LIKE THERES A LOT TO ADMIRE IN ISTANBUL!!!


----------



## DU999

source: dexigner.com


----------



## _Hustler__

*My trip to Istanbul*

Istanbul is nice city but it's sad how many immigrants the city have got from Palestine and other country from MENA. There are currently 2 million Arabs just in Istanbul.



































































-----------------------------------------------------------------



This is funny what I saw, If u are now in Istanbul you can see every one with Palestine flags and Palestine flags every where in Istanbul. But if you for example selling or just have a kurdish flag then you got yourself at the risk of one's life, you will not just only be forced to prison by the police u can also be stoned by the people too. And that is very truly believe or not. And you turks here can deny or hide how much u want it. This is just a example for why turks support a shit people like arabs but not other shit people like kurds. Do not have kurds right to have kurdish flags same as turks have palestine flags, also a state who doesn't even exits like kurdish state.


----------



## DU999

*Rihanna in Istanbul*





















































hurriyet.com.tr


----------



## skylinearth

Do you have any photos from Kurtuluş district?


----------



## can_91

By Hürriyet


----------



## DU999

skylinearth said:


> Do you have any photos from Kurtuluş district?






























by avedisius (flickr)


----------



## ainttelling

Picture Page | OleSha | Yandex.Fotki


----------



## Koobideh

Looks beautiful


----------



## christos-greece

Very nice, amazing photo updates from Istanbul


----------



## ¡Josh!

Güzel fotoğraflar!!


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Sweet, I like! :happy:










Nice ones Du :cheers:


----------



## juancito

nice photos' thanks for sharing.


----------



## can_91

Hürriyet(Turkish Newspaper)


----------



## DU999

*Vogue Fashion's Night Out @ Istinye Park Mavi Store*







































































facebook mavi group


----------



## Lombak

I love Mavi jeans.


----------



## DU999

Lombak said:


> I love Mavi jeans.


Me too especially the Istanbul tees


----------



## Maxim Prokopenko

YAALEX said:


> да максим, когда у тебя в следующий раз встанет на мужика,это-нормально!


Но деток он мне, увы, не родит!... hno:


----------



## DU999

www.reina.com.tr


----------



## christos-greece

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5011756764/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/omerorhon/4974291521/in/photostream/


----------



## DU999

thanks christos nice pics


----------



## DU999

*Efes Pilsen One Love Festival 2010*

























































































facebook efes one love group


----------



## Ramy H

Oprah ??? crazy!










This thread is great by the way!!


----------



## DU999

Ramy H said:


> Oprah ??? crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is great by the way!!


Yes it's Oprah, Turkey was part of her Mediterranean journey last year
and thanks Ramy H I like also the Beirut streetlife thread.


----------



## christos-greece

@DU999 welcome  couple more:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eforentropy/4946766467/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/michael_hamburg/4974751712/in/photostream/


----------



## DU999

*More from Efes Pilsen One Love Festival 2010*



































facebook efes pilsen one love group


----------



## DU999

http://hayatamakyajyapin.blogspot.com/2010/09/vogue-fashions-night-outistanbulabdi.html


----------



## þopsï

greaat!


----------



## DU999

*more from Fashion's Night Out*



































































































by Deniz Özgün
http://blog.markafoni.com/tag/fashions-night-out-istanbul/


----------



## DU999

ozzy_fb said:


> ^^
> Is there such a law In Turkey that prohibits a dude to grab his covered girl friend's tit in public? No, there is not. Therefore, it's none of your business how people behave in public, be they religious or secular, in our democratic, secular country. If you're going reply, please do so in politics thread of the Turkish forum... Let's not turn one of the best threads of CaSP into a political flame war.


You must have some serious problems I feel sorry for you hno:
and this thread is for sure not one of the best because of you! Now piss off!


----------



## DU999

by zouhair ghazzal (flickr)


----------



## DU999

by zouhair ghazzal (flickr)


----------



## DU999

by zouhair ghazzal (flickr)


----------



## Lombak

DU999 said:


> ​




Very nice... mmmm​


----------



## DU999

Lombak said:


> Very nice... mmmm


the tattoo?


----------



## Lombak

DU999 said:


> the tattoo?


Of course not!!


----------



## intensivecarebear

very interesting juxtapositions of lifestyles in the pics. I'm very surprised actually to see a woman in a hijab smoking and kissing in public. I'm not judging:lol:, but it's just not something I see....um ever!


----------



## aster4000

beautiful city and beautiful people too.
definately, there's a high level of freedom as compared
to other Muslim countries.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely, very nice updates about urban life in Istanbul, for sure :cheers:


----------



## DU999

by zouhair ghazzal (flickr)


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Thanks Du, such a vibrant city


----------



## DU999

*People protesting against the 3 bridge on the Bosphorus*













































​
cnn turk


----------



## christos-greece

^^ They want to built 3 new bridges (the authorities) on the Bosphorus?


----------



## DU999

christos-greece said:


> ^^ They want to built 3 new bridges (the authorities) on the Bosphorus?


yes here we discuss about it 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=700666&page=9


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

3rd bridge! not 3 new bridges.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Sorry but i didnt see anywhere the "rd" to understant that; thanks for the link btw DU999


----------



## DU999

by zouhair ghazzal (flickr)


----------



## DU999

by zouhair ghazzal (flickr)


----------



## Botswana

Istanbul is so pretty. It seems like quite the party city even though it's in a very Muslim country. Are muslims in Turkey more laid back and accepting of Western lifestyles?


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

What is a "very muslim" country?? Yes we are generally more open minded than rest of the Muslim and Asian countries.

Thanks for the update Du, Zouhair Ghazzal's photos shows Turkey's diversity quite well :cheers:


----------



## constipation

wowww..turkish r sooo european, istanbul is gorgeous.. i just cant find any european cities that hv sexy streetscape, people such as istanbul.. u should long time ago become full membership of EU, n using EURO as currency.


----------



## DU999

Botswana said:


> Istanbul is so pretty. It seems like quite the party city even though it's in a very Muslim country. Are muslims in Turkey more laid back and accepting of Western lifestyles?


Turkey was a secular country since its founding religion had no authority over the policy but now everything is changing...let's enjoy the pictures as long as we can.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Nothing is changing DU, and he's a troll.


----------



## DU999

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Nothing is changing DU, and he's a troll.


Perhaps not in the secular republic of Izmir 
and I don't think he is troll he knows just little about Turkey.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Just take a quick look at his posts..


----------



## Lombak

Wow, what a view for picture taken. Loved it.


----------



## DU999

*Tomtom Street*






























































by tomtom (facebook)


----------



## DU999

*Asmalimescit*












































facebook


----------



## Tyrone

Nice pics...

I'm a little bit amazed for seeing a Tex-mex restaurant in Istanbul, but mojitos are cuban, not mexican :nuts:


----------



## Linguine

^^ _^^


nice pics of istanbul daily life.....:cheers1:


----------



## christos-greece

Interesting and very nice new photos from Istanbul and especially those at night


----------



## Lombak

Tyrone said:


> Nice pics...
> 
> I'm a little bit amazed for seeing a Tex-mex restaurant in Istanbul, but mojitos are cuban, not mexican :nuts:


I live in Texas and Mojitos even served in original Tex-Mex restaurants in Texas. It's a hot seller so why not? :cheers:


----------



## DU999

Tyrone said:


> Nice pics...
> 
> I'm a little bit amazed for seeing a Tex-mex restaurant in Istanbul, but mojitos are cuban, not mexican :nuts:


guys this pics has nothing to do with the Tex-Mex restaurant it's Flavio an italian restaurante, cafe, bar


----------



## Tyrone

DU999 said:


> guys this pics has nothing to do with the Tex-Mex restaurant it's Flavio an italian restaurante, cafe, bar


Quite worse :lol:

Well, I guess in turkish restaurants located in my country (Peru, Latinamerica) they could sell iranian food and we would think they are from Turkey :nuts: ...Kebabs are from Turkey, isn't it???????:lol:

BTW Great photos of Istambul, it's an incredible city


----------



## DU999

Enjoy Istiklal Avenue
(try to ignore music)


----------



## geoff189d

I certainly enjoyed that walk down Istiklal St.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really amazing indeed


----------



## Erhan

I enjoyed the part he was walking down the street.


----------



## DU999

Do you like turkish baklava?










by zouhair ghazzal (flickr)


----------



## Lombak

UltrAslanErkan said:


>


WOW, This is a very cool video, thank you Ultra.


----------



## DU999

DU999 said:


> Nisantasi quarter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> http://isilincezvesi.blogspot.com/



same place at night


























milliyet.com.tr


----------



## Jakob




----------



## Linguine

^^



very nice collection of photos...:cheers:


----------



## Lombak

Great photos indeed Jacob, thank you.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Those New Year's decorations are awesome :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte

Nice video about Istanbul:cheers:


----------



## Lombak

Rekarte said:


> Nice video about Istanbul:cheers:


This is such a cool street level video.


----------



## Gordion

Great pictures of Nisantasi.


----------



## Stanpolitan

DU999 said:


> same place at night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> milliyet.com.tr


Absolutely ravishing!


----------



## Jakob

*Çapa-Marka Party*

Source: http://www.capamarka.com.tr/


----------



## Tyrone

^^EEehhh!!! ... interesting photos, drags queens and cosmetic surgery everywhere :happy:


----------



## iNotorious

holy fucking shit is that Sawyer?


>


----------



## Galandar

Amazing Istanbul


----------



## Jakob

iNotorious said:


> holy fucking shit is that Sawyer?


They're all big celebreties!


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Fashion Week 2011*


----------



## Cauê

Wonderful peaple...


----------



## Lombak

Cool thread, great photos.


----------



## DU999

*Turkey broke the Guinness World Record for the Largest Buffet thanks to Yeni Raki last summer.

Bi' Büyük festival*






































































































































by mutfaksirlari.com (flickr)


----------



## The Cake On BBQ

Sweet :cheers:


----------



## Rekarte

This thread is fat


----------



## Nightsky

Nice video and cars! It's amazing to see how many nice cars there are in Istanbul. I remember only about 10 years ago there were mostly very old cars on the streets, from what I have seen on pictures. Istanbul seems very beautiful.


----------



## _Hustler__

*Mini Concert at Istanbul Metro* :cheers:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

DU999 said:


> Bebek neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://blog.trendyol.com/


I find this very stupid when I see people using those retro handsets. Such an absurd trend!


----------



## serhat

nice photos and nice euriasan megacity


----------



## christos-greece

Indeed great, very nice new photos about urban life of Istanbul


----------



## Arda_1923

İstanbul Sailing Club, Kalamış. by ardac, on Flickr


Kadıköy Municipality Süreyya Opera House by ardac, on Flickr


Kalamış Marina and Sivriada at the back by ardac, on Flickr


----------



## Lombak

Nice pictures.


----------



## Jakob

*Gay Pride 2011*


_DSC0811 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0620 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0508 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0636 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0700 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0469 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0480 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


19. LGBTT İstanbul Onur Haftası 2011/19th LGBTT Istanbul Pride Week 2011 von Tuğba Kibar auf Flickr


_DSC0552 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0702 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


velev ki ibneyiz von Tuğba Kibar auf Flickr


19. LGBTT İstanbul Onur Haftası 2011/19th LGBTT Istanbul Pride Week 2011 von Tuğba Kibar auf Flickr


_DSC0818 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0445 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


_DSC0772 von pikniktupu46 auf Flickr


----------



## Joya

Is this talimhane ?


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

Doukan said:


> Dream of Istanbul...
> 
> source: flickr.


Pretty homes.


----------



## Alpos

Istanbul the city never sleeps! the city itself!


----------



## Jakob

*ISTANBUL'S CRAZY NIGHTLIFE*

^^ More of Istanbul's crazy nightlife from Tillate.com fotos from end of June 2011:


----------



## kingsway

wow, I can hardly believe this is Istanbul.
lot of beautiful people there.


----------



## Alpos

Well also you can look geçengece (lastnight)for more photos


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

This is an urban life thread, it's not a night life thread. This thread has lost of pages shows scenes from daily life of Istanbul such as demonstrations, festivals etc. But nightlife is not really reflect the urban life. This kind of photos suit maybe the threads about places like Ibiza but a major world city, Istanbul shouldn't represented with nightlife. It's for sure has large nightlife scene but that's another story. And to be true, there is nothing crazy about those ordinary photos taken from Tillate TR!


----------



## Deanb

beautiful people


----------



## Rekarte

turkish girls are perfect:cheers:


----------



## constipation

no wonder they all happy, Q1 economic growth exceed 11% this year highest in the world exceed China, goodluck Turkey!


----------



## el_turco05

by Toby Simkin (flickr)









by duncanmalashock (flickr)










by p.casso (flickr)


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Istiklal Kadessi,right? I love it!:cheers:


----------



## el_turco05

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Istiklal Kadessi,right? I love it!:cheers:


Yes, you are right, its Istiklal caddesi.


----------



## el_turco05

by twiga_swala (flickr)









by guraydere (flickr)









by Alf Igel (flickr)









by Alf Igel (flickr)









by Alf Igel (flickr)









by Okyanus Kolejleri (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05

by Pablo Monteagudo (flickr)









by Tulay Emekli (flickr)









by diwan (flickr)


----------



## Jakob

*KIA Bosphorus Race*

*KIA Bosphorus Race*


DSC_4311 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_4892 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_4931 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_4787 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_4812 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_4645 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_4833 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_4316 von sunumer auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Tango Festival*

*Istanbul Tango Festival *


Unbenannt von Bernardo Ricci Armani (www.RicciArmani.com) auf Flickr


_DSC8844 von Bernardo Ricci Armani (www.RicciArmani.com) auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Bernardo Ricci Armani (www.RicciArmani.com) auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Bernardo Ricci Armani (www.RicciArmani.com) auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Bernardo Ricci Armani (www.RicciArmani.com) auf Flickr


_DSC9633 von Bernardo Ricci Armani (www.RicciArmani.com) auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

by PNP! (flickr)









by Agadoin (flickr)


----------



## Aventador




----------



## el_turco05

by tamra hays (flickr)









by npangere (flickr)









by Jeannot56 (flickr)









by Oh-anghe (flickr)


----------



## Lombak

WOW great pictures el_turco.


----------



## el_turco05

by JRvu (flickr)









by Beautiful Afternoon (flickr)









by skicchera (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05

Kadiköy 









by clockwork lemon (flickr)









by tramturk (flickr)









by ustegen (flickr)









by colm.mcmullan (flickr)









by colm.mcmullan (flickr)









by scorpocat (flickr)


----------



## Lombak

El_turco you rock dude!


----------



## el_turco05

More pics from Kadiköy


Viktor Levi wine house in Kadiköy by Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../, on Flickr


Kadiköy by Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../, on Flickr


ışıksal by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Thanks to Kuvvaci


----------



## Deanb

really great shots


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

kadikoy is just amazing, one of the best city districts in the whole world


----------



## el_turco05

Pera Museum by yoshihisa.abe, on Flickr


Pera Museum, former Hotel Bristol, in Beyoğlu by sftrajan, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Crossing the Bosphrous*

*Crossing the Bosphrous*


DSC_0144 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_0166 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_0207 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_0101 von sunumer auf Flickr


DSC_0041 von sunumer auf Flickr


----------



## DWest

personally, this city is one of the world's greatest.


----------



## Lombak

Stunning pictures! Keep them coming El_Turco.


----------



## el_turco05

Akbiyik Cadessi von Shivaranjan auf Flickr


Hostel/Hotel Row Along Akbıyık Değirmeni Sk (Akbiyik Street) in Istanbul. von mutatdjellyfish auf Flickr


Hostel/Hotel Row Along Akbıyık Değirmeni Sk (Akbiyik Street) in Istanbul. von mutatdjellyfish auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

ISTANBUL - DSC0686 von p.casso auf Flickr


Terraza en el Taksim von solosacofotos auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Eyüp Istanbul von ladyisidra auf Flickr


----------



## Portogaia

Istambul, is with no doubt and even though some may not like, the capital of Europe.


----------



## Rekarte

Keep posting,el turco!:banana:


----------



## manon

thank you el-turco, tomorrow i will share some photos in this thread


----------



## Linguine

I just love the pics on this thread....really awesome.:cheers1:


----------



## DU999

I love the pics of this guy. She/He? has added very usfeful information that every istnabul visitor should take note of. 


*Bagdat street*

by Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ (flickr)


> 7 kilometers of shops, cafes, restaurants, and so on. The avenue bisects the prosperous southern part of the Asian side and is the biggest shopping street in town. Hardly anyone who isn't actually from Istanbul ever comes here, since there are no historic attractions or whatever. But it is a really great place for food and so I intend to blog it anyway!


----------



## el_turco05

The historic village of Arnavutköy von Simon E Martin auf Flickr


DSC00416 von DarkmaN34 auf Flickr


Istanbul2011-9014 von Jeannot56 auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Istanbul ITALIAN Hospital  von MEDCARE Medical Travel auf Flickr


Istanbul ITALIAN Hospital  von MEDCARE Medical Travel auf Flickr


Galata Tower von matt__sims auf Flickr


Frej Apartmani (Sarkuysan Binası) von melihcilga auf Flickr


inönü caddesi prueba-collage >IMGP6480 von davidbenito auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Nişantaşı von dmboyer auf Flickr


Barrio de Nisantasi - Estambul von Pablo Monteagudo auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Caddebostan, İskele Sokak von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Caddebostan, İskele Sokak von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

ISTANBUL - Ottoman Wooden Houses von Andra MB auf Flickr


Old wooden houses, Istanbul, turkey von j.labrado auf Flickr


Istanbul von osloann auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Emirgan - very beautiful place



DSC_3412 von temmuz7cg auf Flickr


Unbenannt von twinm0on auf Flickr


_IGP9952 von fermanbey auf Flickr


Lale Deresi / Tulip River von Hodolomax™ auf Flickr


DSC_3609 von temmuz14cg auf Flickr


Emirgan von kalakeli auf Flickr


----------



## ExcellentALWAYS

Emirgan is very beautiful. The flowers are so spectacular.


----------



## Lombak

Just WOW!


----------



## DU999

el_turco05 said:


> Caddebostan, İskele Sokak von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Caddebostan, İskele Sokak von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


this is in caddebostan a side street of bagdat street at the asian side :cheers2:


----------



## Rekarte

Perfect!:cheers:


----------



## DU999

DU999 said:


> I love the pics of this guy. She/He? has added very usfeful information that every istnabul visitor should take note of.
> 
> 
> *Bagdat street*
> 
> by Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ (flickr)



same place at night


Bağdat Caddesi/Baghdad Avenue von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Bağdat Caddesi/Baghdad Avenue von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Bağdat Caddesi/Baghdad Avenue von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Bağdat Caddesi/Baghdad Avenue von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Beyoğlu/istanbul/Turkey von Dilek Akdemir auf Flickr


rumeli von Haldun K auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

19 von osixandseven auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Kuledibi Dogan Apt./Istanbul von ustegen auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Old Financial District, Istanbul von opolat auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Besiktas



Beşiktaş regular street von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Beşiktaş square von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Beylerbeyi


Beylerbeyi von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Beylerbeyi von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

An afternoon with Derrick von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

Falling in love for this city *.*


----------



## aarhusforever

Great european city ..they should change the name back to Constantinople though


----------



## DU999

aarhusforever said:


> Great european city ..they should change the name back to Constantinople though


why would we do that? I mean there is no reason because the owners are happy with Istanbul.


----------



## Insider92

@DU999
I have question. It is little bit unordinary. Which football club has the most fans in Istanbul? If you can tell approximately in percentage. I am just curious 

P.S.: Great thread.


----------



## ozzy_fb

^^
Fenerbahce.


----------



## DU999

Insider92 said:


> @DU999
> I have question. It is little bit unordinary. Which football club has the most fans in Istanbul? If you can tell approximately in percentage. I am just curious
> 
> P.S.: Great thread.


This question has no answer 
Galatasaray fans will say Galatasaray 
Besiktas fans will say Besiktas
and Fenerbahce fans will say Fenerbahce


----------



## timo9

aarhusforever said:


> Great european city ..they should change the name back to Constantinople though


:nuts: :nuts: :nuts: absolutely NO


----------



## Insider92

Thank you for answers.

Hmm. Are fans of different clubs divided by different city districts or it doesn't matter in which part of Istanbul they live?


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Insider92 said:


> Thank you for answers.
> 
> Hmm. Are fans of different clubs divided by different city districts or it doesn't matter in which part of Istanbul they live?


im not istanbulite but i believe they are, galatasaray is based on the european side, and many neighboor hoods and areas of that side of istanbul house galatasaray fans, its dominated by them, their turf, while fener is on the asian side, hence the same for them

besiktas i think is also in the european side

and regarding the % of fans, i think besiktas has less supporters, but very special supporters, the atmosphere they create makes it seem as if half the world is behind their club


----------



## SutroTower

DWest said:


> personally, this city is one of the world's greatest.


I would dare to edit : *This* city is one of the world's greatest.[/


----------



## el_turco05

Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


----------



## Greg_E

Beautiful.


----------



## el_turco05

Beyoğlu, Istanbul: Istiklal Caddesi von zug55 auf Flickr









by ilkerl (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05

Sultanahmet


_MG_3506 von Brian Lee WY auf Flickr


_MG_3478 von Brian Lee WY auf Flickr


Sultanahmet , turkey von BrianWh auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Sultanahmet


1970 DSC01831 Istanbul - Sultanahmet - hotel area von zeddy1200 auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Grand Hotel de Londres - Istanbul von stefbel_stefbel auf Flickr


Germir Palas von alan33oh auf Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

el_turco05 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6081830689/
> Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6082373682/
> Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6081825541/
> Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6082372170/
> Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6081836855/
> Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6082375058/
> Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6082364192/
> Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


this shopping complex reminds me alot of the new don mills shopping centre here in toronto


----------



## el_turco05

P7020589 von ashmieke auf Flickr


Starbucks on the Bosphorus von glenos auf Flickr


Starbucks in Istanbul von Jeff Bergan auf Flickr


Starbucks has no bounds - old Istanbul - tick! von Gab & Liz auf Flickr


Istanbul centre by night von Jan Lund auf Flickr


----------



## japanese001

★ Dolmabahçe Palace


ドルマバフチェ宮殿　Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


ドルマバフチェ宮殿　Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


ドルマバフチェ宮殿　Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


ドルマバフチェ宮殿　Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


ドルマバフチェ宮殿　Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


ドルマバフチェ宮殿　Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


IMG_0193 by kom_thai, on Flickr


IMG_0191 by kom_thai, on Flickr


ドルマバフチェ宮殿　Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


ドルマバフチェ宮殿時計台　Clock Tower of Dolmabahçe Palace by ELCAN KE-7A, on Flickr


----------



## Lombak

Love it, what a city!


----------



## el_turco05

İş Bankası Müzesi von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Vakif Han, Istanbul von sftrajan auf Flickr


Bankalar Caddesi in Beyoglu, Istanbul von flyvancity auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

by Danielle_Kittredge (flickr)


----------



## el_turco05

istanbul streets von Coneflaps auf Flickr









by turbo_yerbo (flickr)


Street, Istanbul, Turkey von Pet_r auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

More,more,more!:banana:


----------



## el_turco05

Turkey-2863.jpg von BooShoot auf Flickr


Streets of Sultanahmet von FollowOurFootsteps auf Flickr


Sultanahmet von Imnotyourmom auf Flickr


Street Scenes - Sultanahmet, Istanbul von Dave Marcus auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

More perfect than perfection:drool:


----------



## Jakob

*More of Istanbul Fashion Week 2011:*


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


Istanbul Fashion Week 2011 - Backstage von lkopuz auf Flickr


----------



## Lombak




----------



## Jakob




----------



## Linguine

Nice updates.....thanks.:cheers:


----------



## el_turco05

Tarabya


Turkey, Tarabya on the Bosphorus P1030574 von ianw1951 auf Flickr









by ozgur_64 (flickr)


alman konsoloslugu von Ertugrul Balikcioglu auf Flickr


"Villa Tarabya" Istanbul von SWISS /+/ auf Flickr


Yeniköy von michael_stahl auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

el_turco05 said:


> Tarabya
> 
> 
> Turkey, Tarabya on the Bosphorus P1030574 von ianw1951 auf Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> by ozgur_64 (flickr)
> 
> 
> alman konsoloslugu von Ertugrul Balikcioglu auf Flickr
> 
> 
> "Villa Tarabya" Istanbul von SWISS /+/ auf Flickr
> 
> 
> Yeniköy von michael_stahl auf Flickr



Tarabya, harbour von blauepics auf Flickr


Tarabya, résidence présidentielle d'été sur le Bosphore von FrBeBos auf Flickr


tarabya_1 von aralik1cg auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Otağtepe'den Bebek koyu von Sinan Doğan auf Flickr


Istanbul-2010_ErikTorner von eriktorner auf Flickr











IMG_8298 von 卡卡的ShareHouse auf Flickr


IMG_8297 von 卡卡的ShareHouse auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Karaköy, waterfront von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Departing Karaköy iskelesi von lar-f auf Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

What a wonderful place!!


----------



## Lombak

Unbelievable pictures of an incredible city.


----------



## ozzy_fb

Stunning...


----------



## el_turco05

_IGP0491 von PH.Inc. auf Flickr


Villas on the Bosphorus von kunitsa auf Flickr


Sultanahmed area von le couquillage auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Bosphorus Istanbul 150811 von Tewkes auf Flickr


Into the Bosphorus again 180811 von Tewkes auf Flickr


Into the Bosphorus again 180811 von Tewkes auf Flickr


Into the Bosphorus again 180811 von Tewkes auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Great update!:cheers:


----------



## balthazar

nice pictures!


----------



## DU999

by Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../



> *Karaköy, waterfront*
> 
> For some reason some of the taverns on the Karaköy waterfront have become the hangout points of the Russian community living in Istanbul, and of course visitors from Russia too. But still mostly the local contingent...



Karaköy, waterfront von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr

 
Karaköy, waterfront cafe von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Karaköy, waterfront von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


Karaköy, waterfront von Elif Ayiter/Alpha Auer/..../ auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

A young girl fishing nr Karakoy, Istanbul von James Irish Photography auf Flickr


© Stefan Höchst von Stefan's Page auf Flickr


IMG_5754 von froetter auf Flickr


Aquarium Istanbul von ilador auf Flickr


Roller skating in Istanbul von xenotek auf Flickr


2011.06_turchia_01_istanbul_14_miscellanea_02 von mostrito75 auf Flickr


2011.06_turchia_01_istanbul_12_istiklal_caddesi_06 von mostrito75 auf Flickr


Istinye Park Istanbul von popaitaly auf Flickr


SWTurkey39 von chrisdebruyn auf Flickr


Nevizade Sk. von jgurcuoglu auf Flickr


IN İstanbul von محمد البسام auf Flickr


Istiklal Caddesi von istanbulnorthend auf Flickr


Columna de Hierro von Ãcrediŋe auf Flickr


couloir-ainte-sophie von stephanelhote auf Flickr


IMG_6256 von nglynn auf Flickr


Istanbul. - 34 von [email protected] auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Baya Khodja auf Flickr


Istanbul von frazer4eos auf Flickr


While the rain continues to pour down in Amsterdam... von CharlesFred auf Flickr


Grand Bazaar von Rob234363 auf Flickr


istanbul, turkey von 350.org auf Flickr


Weeeee! von jgurcuoglu auf Flickr


Istanbul. Artère piétonniaire Istiklal Caddesi - 01 von [email protected] auf Flickr


Istanbul. Palais Dolmabahçe. Dolmabahçe Sarayi. - 03 von [email protected] auf Flickr


Istanbul. Palais et vues de Topkapi Sarayi - 50 von [email protected] auf Flickr


istanbul'dan von ilkerali auf Flickr


Istanbul. Hippodrome. Sultanhamet. - 2 von [email protected] auf Flickr


Istanbul. Palais et vues de Topkapi Sarayi - 07 von [email protected] auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

[/QUOTE]

Thanks to Omarcurry


----------



## el_turco05

Thanks to Omarcurry


----------



## omarcurry




----------



## omarcurry




----------



## omarcurry




----------



## Deanb

magnificent


----------



## el_turco05

_MG_6936 von tanyalyashenko auf Flickr


Istanbul von Dennis Deng auf Flickr


Unbenannt von juhani_pildid auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

IMG_0297 von hscissons auf Flickr


----------



## DU999

Pedestrians von leyla.a auf Flickr








[/url] 
Modern Furniture von leyla.a auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 
Mado Caddebostan von leyla.a auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] 
Mado Caddebostan von leyla.a auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DU999

Bagdat Caddesi von leyla.a auf Flickr


McDonald's never looked so good von leyla.a auf Flickr



Kids face painting von leyla.a auf Flickr








[/url] 
Mom in Shorts and boy in Burberry rain boots on Bagdat Caddesi von leyla.a auf Flickr[/IMG]


Turkish Woman and her dog von leyla.a auf Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Great Pıcs!


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

By Uzak


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Suleymaniye by Umutlu101










Ayasofya by Jusepmarin










1435 By Erhan1958










FSM bridge by Okantekintek










Galata bridge by Munsea










Istanbul Bogaz by Canbeyimage


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

MegaTarkan concert by Hyashar


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Bostan Korkulugu


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Istanbul Archeology museum bu senetay










By Aydin


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Turkuaz and Florya Aquariums are 2 greatest aquariums in Istanbul and Europa

Photos by Xramm


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Saban uluca










Photo by Bursevi










photo by Murat










Esentepe by Shen dogan










Istanbul park by Jusepa


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Some Photos from Golden horn in istanbul

By H yasar










By Erbil Oguz










By Morac


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Mismet










BuyukAda Island by Setenay










By Mesutilgim










Hidiv palace by Hyasar


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Atha2pan










By Ozcan


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Photo by Gloriana


----------



## el_turco05

Akbiyik Caddesi von rezansky auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Streets of Istanbul von jyagres auf Flickr


Old merchants houses line this pedestrian street P1030380 von jtdytravels auf Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Beautiful Pics! El turko05


----------



## el_turco05

arnavutköy iskelesi von sularkralicesi auf Flickr


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

most of pics is from Istanbul center i don't see pics from north istanbul beaches!
but this beaches are very amazing


----------



## sumer urmiyeli

Istanbul forum shopping center by Akif09


----------



## manon

End of the day by maistora,


----------



## MakaWella

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

BY FATIH SAHIN / MakaWella (My Self)


----------



## manon

İstiklal Avenue by robokow, on Flickr


----------



## albertobusy

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

The video is a kind of summary of this thread which is made from the pics you can find around here.


----------



## alluux

Wonderful city. Love to visit it again


----------



## manon

Princes' Islands (Büyükada) -Turkey جُزُرْ الأميرات (بيوك أضا)- تركيا by Hussam Yaish, on Flickr


----------



## Lombak

manon said:


> End of the day by maistora,


Love this shot.


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul's Winter(2012)*


A bit of wet snow in Istanbul por CharlesFred, no Flickr


A bit of wet snow in Istanbul por CharlesFred, no Flickr


A bit of wet snow in Istanbul por CharlesFred, no Flickr

*Istanbul's Gypsies*


A beautiful mother with her son on Balat por CharlesFred, no Flickr


The beautiful gypsy women from Balat plus my sister Fiona por CharlesFred, no Flickr


Gypsy girls in Balat por CharlesFred, no Flickr


----------



## khoojyh

Istanbul is always the shinning pearl in the world.


----------



## Rekarte

*Markets in Kadikoy*

Kadıköy market por CyberMacs, no Flickr


Kadıköy market por CyberMacs, no Flickr


Kadıköy market por CyberMacs, no Flickr


Kadıköy market por CyberMacs, no Flickr


Kadıköy market por CyberMacs, no Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul's Winter(2012)*


Snow in Istanbul por CyberMacs, no Flickr


Snow in Istanbul por CyberMacs, no Flickr


Snow in Istanbul por CyberMacs, no Flickr


----------



## Jakob

Istiklal Street Istanbul von vivekvpsingh auf Flickr


A gift for you! von jsengland auf Flickr


Snow White & The Huntsman von koolandgang auf Flickr


Thinker von Samvise83 auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Institut francais de Turquie auf Flickr


Seyri doyumsuz von Kalem ve Mum auf Flickr


----------



## alluux

Beautiful pictures. Great city


----------



## Jakob

*Salsamalsa*


424841_258604717549165_133713090038329_569697_635951955_n von salsamalsa.com auf Flickr


425036_259286897480947_133713090038329_571492_1476527998_n von salsamalsa.com auf Flickr


420748_259285474147756_133713090038329_571458_67375726_n von salsamalsa.com auf Flickr


431764_258619697547667_133713090038329_570007_877222695_n von salsamalsa.com auf Flickr


426469_258623384213965_133713090038329_570104_611419057_n von salsamalsa.com auf Flickr


424814_259288560814114_133713090038329_571535_679516459_n von salsamalsa.com auf Flickr


421065_258617954214508_133713090038329_569962_901352664_n von salsamalsa.com auf Flickr


----------



## Joya

:cheers2:


----------



## Jakob

İstanbul 1470 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1468 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1473 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 0266 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 0370 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 422 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 740 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1073 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1130 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1219 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1184 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1211 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 1130 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


İstanbul 940 von 夫古大帝 auf Flickr


----------



## DU999

Enjoy Istanbul city drive


----------



## DU999

Traditional turkish ice cream vendors in Istanbul.

It is tradition in Turkey to play and tease with the customer before giving the ice cream.


----------



## Liriqual

OMG what a great city !!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

@Rekarte, those winter pics are from my neighbourhood, those are places that very close to my flat


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Good neighbourhood,when I go to Istanbul, I will stay in your home,ok?:cheers:


----------



## Linguine

nice videos and pics on Istanbul....really beautiful...kay:


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Good neighbourhood,when I go to Istanbul, I will stay in your home,ok?:cheers:


Sure.


----------



## Rekarte

*The North Shield pub, Istanbul por Andrew Law UK, no Flickr*


*Istanbul Tram (Modern) por Andrew Law UK, no Flickr*


*ISTANBUL - Lahmacun Sarayı por Andra MB, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Beyoğlu streetscape por the opoponax, no Flickr*


*DSCN0400 por the opoponax, no Flickr*


----------



## MakaWella

:lol: Student discount 15%..


----------



## Joya

Ambroise Tézenas for The New York Times


----------



## Lombak

Nice picture Joya. Thanks.


----------



## manon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deryaderya/218661818/


----------



## manon

Lazy Sunday afternoon - backgammon by maistora, on Flickr


----------



## manon

fishing by brownbeatle, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Populus by Steve Rosset, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Wonderful, very nice photos from Istanbul


----------



## Joya

The history is well camouflaged in the last pic


----------



## ezin

Istanbul is beautiful


----------



## Rekarte

Joya said:


> The history is well camouflaged in the last pic


What history?


----------



## manon

Eminonu by sait.erol, on Flickr


----------



## Joya

Rekarte said:


> What history?


The facades of the buildings on the either side are lost because of the plaster, tents, cables etc.


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Ahhh
I thought that would be anything worse


----------



## Rekarte

Wow,so very cool this zombie walk,hahaha


----------



## manon

Ortaköy by istanbulnorthend, on Flickr


----------



## manon

the dream is gone by u c c r o w, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Selling Pepper and Oranges by svenwerk, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Istanbul Fishing by Adon Buckley, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Galata bridge by night by bene_romani, on Flickr


----------



## Lombak

manon said:


> the dream is gone by u c c r o w, on Flickr


Very nice picture. Thanks Manon! Degistirdigin icin!


----------



## manon

ice cream cones in front of the mosque 2 by j.o.h.n. walker, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Mezquita Azul - Blue Mosque - Sultanahmet Cami - La guardiana by Pedro Ferrer / www.pedroferrer.com, on Flickr


----------



## manon

[ streets of istanbul #2 ] by [ changó ], on Flickr


----------



## manon

Mujeres turcas frente al acueducto romano en Estambul by Fernando Mandujano, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

Girls in uniform, at Republic Monument, Taksim Square, Istanbul, on National Sovereignty and Children's Day, April 23 von jorn_pettersen auf Flickr


Atatürk is watching! von Sigurd R auf Flickr


Golf in roofs (Istanbul) von Guillermo Fdez auf Flickr


DSC00183 von rgokturk auf Flickr


Istanbul  von s_u_n_n_n_n_n_y auf Flickr


Istanbul, Turkey von serezha_konkretniy auf Flickr


Fatih-Vezneciler-Beyazit von Zekeriya S. Şen auf Flickr


Don't steal my bike! von CyberMacs auf Flickr


Europe & Asia in one picture von KlausKniehase / KneeRabbit auf Flickr


----------



## Lombak

Jacob, thanks for your hard work. 



Jakob said:


> Source: vidcoparty


----------



## Lombak




----------



## Lombak




----------



## Lombak




----------



## Lombak

:cheers:



can_91 said:


> http://webtv.hurriyet.com.tr/category.aspx?cid=2&vid=1555&bid=1&hid=12907382


----------



## Lombak

:cheers:



DU999 said:


> Bebek neighborhood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source: http://blog.trendyol.com/


----------



## manon

ISTANBUL, VERTICAL B&W by André Pipa, on Flickr


----------



## manon

End of pray. by bernalmanuel, on Flickr


Untitled by in girum, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever

Guys, please don't turn the photo thread into a political or religious battle field, respect what the viewers has been enjoying in the last 7 years. If some of you want to show certain photos that they want, open another thread under different title that suit your interest. Any more fighting will lead to the closure of this wonderful thread.


----------



## Taller Better

I agree. There are some leftover tensions rising from threads in other forums and we are not going to allow that to seep into the photography section.* I have deleted the last 20
entries and advise all that the next person who starts the controversy up again will be given an infraction.* Manon, you've made your point, but let's please get back to some harmony here.
Thank you.


----------



## manon

Yellow Fever said:


> Guys, please don't turn the photo thread into a political or religious battle field, respect what the viewers has been enjoying in the last 7 years. If some of you want to show certain photos that they want, open another thread under different title that suit your interest. Any more fighting will lead to the closure of this wonderful thread.





Taller said:


> I agree. There are some leftover tensions rising from threads in other forums and we are not going to allow that to seep into the photography section.* I have deleted the last 20
> entries and advise all that the next person who starts the controversy up again will be given an infraction.* Manon, you've made your point, but let's please get back to some harmony here.
> Thank you.


thank you very much for the response, ok I agree with you, this thread is full of wonderful photos, although my aim to share hijab womens of istanbul was naive, i do not want to see this thread closed, so i will share urban life photos of istanbul covers everything every people .


----------



## el_turco05

OOley_Istamb_web-000000320008 von Olga Oleynikova auf Flickr 


istanbul Scenes (14) von Sui Mode auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Entrance to The House Hotel in Nisantasi von leyla.a auf Flickr


Efsun having a look at the menu von leyla.a auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

IMG_2974 von zoyabakalov auf Flickr


IMG_2973 von zoyabakalov auf Flickr


IMG_2976 von zoyabakalov auf Flickr


IMG_2978 von zoyabakalov auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

by duncanmalashock (flickr)


Bebek, Istanbul von cemhurturk auf Flickr


----------



## Lombak

Thank you El_Turco, superb pictures as always.


----------



## el_turco05

Starbucks in Istanbul von Jeffrey Sullivan auf Flickr


Starbucks von brewbooks auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Lombak said:


> Thank you El_Turco, superb pictures as always.


my pleasure.


----------



## yabbes

ISTANBUL <3 Thanks for the photos ! U show great the contrasts in this beautiful eternal city !!! TESEKKÜR FOTOLAR ICIN EDERIM (?)  =)))) SELAM ALMANYADAN, DOSTLAR <3


----------



## el_turco05

by Dean Stevens (flickr)


Anadoluhisarı2012 von hgemici auf Flickr


Untitled von e_walk auf Flickr


over the roofstops von xavi talleda auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

DSC05262 von eiku suyama auf Flickr


DSC05261 von eiku suyama auf Flickr


DSC05326 von eiku suyama auf Flickr


DSC05356 von eiku suyama auf Flickr


291211_Istanbul 13 von englishgirlabroad2010 auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Krispy Kreme von dmboyer auf Flickr


omnipresent gap von dmboyer auf Flickr


Louis Vuitton von dmboyer auf Flickr


Kiehl's von dmboyer auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Banks street von CyberMacs auf Flickr


Banks street von CyberMacs auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Freedom of Walk I von Omer.Orhon auf Flickr


Bosphorus Istanbul - Tvoygid.com von tvoygid auf Flickr









by Vlad Alexandru (flickr)


----------



## Rekarte

thanks very much El Turco for keep this thread alive!


----------



## Gordion

Beautiful...


----------



## Rekarte

*Fish Butty Boat por istanbulnorthend, no Flickr*


*Haydarpaşa por istanbulnorthend, no Flickr*


*Ortaköy por istanbulnorthend, no Flickr*


*Flower Sellers por istanbulnorthend, no Flickr*


*Delicatessen, Istanbul por istanbulnorthend, no Flickr*


*Spicy por istanbulnorthend, no Flickr*


----------



## Linguine

great updates from Istanbul....kay:


----------



## Jakob

Turkey - Istanbul - Beyoğlu by cerdsp, on Flickr


Istanbul_089 by Giulia Bergamaschi, on Flickr


Did you just see him move? by AlanFirth, on Flickr


Turkey - Istanbul by cerdsp, on Flickr


IMG_0722 by Marsha Powell, on Flickr


Turkey - Istanbul by cerdsp, on Flickr


Turkey - Istanbul by cerdsp, on Flickr


DSC_6321 by kere__m, on Flickr


IMG_0829 by pasha9, on Flickr


Turkey - Istanbul University by cerdsp, on Flickr


Verkehr by maxunterwegs, on Flickr


PA082082 by esatiskender, on Flickr


_SMO5773 by stamboul, on Flickr


Turkey - Istanbul by cerdsp, on Flickr


Turkey - Istanbul by cerdsp, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Istanbul Street Style*

*Istanbul Street Style*


----------



## Linguine

nice snapshots from Istanbul...kay:


----------



## el_turco05

DSC_0672 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0676 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0675 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0600 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

DSC_0524 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0553 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0543 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0591 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

DSC_0534 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0583 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0559 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

DSC_0561 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0584 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0557 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0560 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0562 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
I loved the last one district:cheers:


----------



## isakres

stunning city with unique places and a lot of charachter, among the most interesting world capitals IMO.


----------



## Lombak

El_Turco, gracias muchacho!


----------



## MakaWella

I love Vakko building, especially the one in Nisantasi, sooo great!! Thanks guys.! :cheers:


----------



## Norsko

Was there in October, definitely coming back!!!


----------



## Gordion

Great city, i am enjoying living in Istanbul...


----------



## el_turco05

Istanbul-Turkey von ayhanaltun auf Flickr









by Tugaysarikaya (flickr)


_DSC5292C1 von otumay auf Flickr


the way to the Garata tower von eiku suyama auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

DSC_0308 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0309 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0317 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0352 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0354 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0430 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
:drool:


----------



## DU999

These pics are from Nisantasi, Bagdat Avenue and Arnavutköy the European/Western faces of Istanbul and Turkey. They have a major common ground, these places are run by western thinking, liberal kemalist city administrations. I hope that one day the rest of the country will wake up and adapt the lifestyle culture etc. of these places.


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Arnavutkoy is not from Ottoman Times?


----------



## Jakob

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Arnavutkoy is not from Ottoman Times?


It's Ottoman:



> Arnavutköy is a historic neighborhood in Istanbul, Turkey, famous for its wooden *Ottoman *mansions and fish restaurants as well as the prestigious Robert College campus with its centennial buildings.


----------



## DU999

You guys know very very well that I am not talking just about architecture.


----------



## kratosburaq

DU999 said:


> These pics are from Nisantasi, Bagdat Avenue and Arnavutköy the European/Western faces of Istanbul and Turkey. They have a major common ground, these places are run by western thinking, liberal kemalist city administrations. I hope that one day the rest of the country will wake up and adapt the lifestyle culture etc. of these places.


We are not here for politics but i think no one deserves to govern our country and Turkey is not only include Istanbul. Today's prime minister is best of the worst.


----------



## DU999

kratosburaq said:


> We are not here for politics but i think no one deserves to govern our country and Turkey is not only include Istanbul. Today's prime minister is best of the worst.


Have you registered here just to answer me? These places are different compared to the classical Istanbul images. Perhaps people wonder about that so I wanted to give an explanation.

I'm talking about facts! These places are the modern faces of Istanbul and Turkey, this is the part of Turkey for which I am proud. And these places are among the most livable places in Istanbul and Turkey. Some neighborhoods are also among the world's best places to live. I want to see this high quality of life in whole Turkey so what is wrong with sharing my opinion? Feel free to share yours.

Why do you mention the prime minister? I was just talking about city administrations. So I am thankful for the people of Besiktas Sisli and Kadiköy districts for choosing western thinking city administrations because they do a very good job imo.


----------



## DU999

Bebek neighbourhood





































ucuzamoda.blogspot.com


----------



## Rekarte

*Look Up por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


*Oranges por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


*Kissing knees por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*



*. por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


*Couple on stairs with birds por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Old men por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


*lady in red por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


*Compo with three por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


*bicycles por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


*beach por Oguz Ozkan, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*2240 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*2209 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## DU999

Caddebostan on the Asian side of the city


4 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


5 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


7 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


2 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## Jakob

DSC_0222 by MRI Photos, on Flickr


Ottoman Kitchen - Istanbul, Turkey by Black.Dots., on Flickr


DSC_0309 by itsanikon, on Flickr


the way to the Garata tower by eiku suyama, on Flickr


DSC_0198 by itsanikon, on Flickr


İstanbul'da Yelken Yarışları by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


DSC_0205 by tehoh_gg, on Flickr


Istanbul 2012 by hunbille, on Flickr


Boğaz Köprüsü ve Maraton, (Bophorus Bridge and maraton) by Seraprecious, on Flickr


Istanbul by krum_yankov, on Flickr


Turkey Istanbul new town by mono_photo, on Flickr


DSC_0307 by itsanikon, on Flickr


DSC_0208 by itsanikon, on Flickr


Wall-e! by danichro [Thank you for 200,000 visits!], on Flickr


Galata Köprüsü by ApriorIN, on Flickr


20120424-03-Istikal Caddesi shops by Roger T Wong, on Flickr


Filastine Showcase by ZEMOS 98, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

DU999 said:


> Caddebostan on the Asian side of the city


I never saw before,interesting and unknow place:yes:


----------



## Lombak

Great pix Jacob.


----------



## DU999

Rekarte said:


> I never saw before,interesting and unknow place:yes:



Yes not known by tourists because tourists usually visit the historical parts on the european side of the city.


----------



## domtoren

*Earning a living by rowing?*

I found some images of Istanbul, it looks as if there are people who earn their living by rowing!
Looks wonderful, at least for lovers of this form of (tran)sport!!


----------



## domtoren

DU999 said:


> These pics are from Nisantasi, Bagdat Avenue and Arnavutköy the European/Western faces of Istanbul and Turkey. They have a major common ground, these places are run by western thinking, liberal kemalist city administrations. I hope that one day the rest of the country will wake up and adapt the lifestyle culture etc. of these places.


Does thisn imply that there are also places in Istanbul with another type of city administration? 
BTW, are there more than one city administration in Istanbul? Is in fact Istanbul like Amsterdam (liberal) and Staphorst (a VERY extreme religious and conservative village in Eastern Netherlands) in one?
Ansd BTW 2: what appears here looks more like Kalverstraat (fashion shopping street in Amsterdam where almost no decency limits exist) than Javastraat (the main shopping street of a district in Amsterdam inhabited by conservative Turkish and Moroccan Muslim immigrants, there you find small food stores and places with headscarves and other traditional islamic clothing and religious books and DVD). Does Istanbul also have Javastraat-looking places?


----------



## Rekarte

thanks for the old pics domtoren,I really like old pic
I have more old pics from Istanbul and others cities,here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1236241

:cheers:


----------



## DU999

domtoren said:


> Does thisn imply that there are also places in Istanbul with another type of city administration?
> BTW, are there more than one city administration in Istanbul? Is in fact Istanbul like Amsterdam (liberal) and Staphorst (a VERY extreme religious and conservative village in Eastern Netherlands) in one?
> Ansd BTW 2: what appears here looks more like Kalverstraat (fashion shopping street in Amsterdam where almost no decency limits exist) than Javastraat (the main shopping street of a district in Amsterdam inhabited by conservative Turkish and Moroccan Muslim immigrants, there you find small food stores and places with headscarves and other traditional islamic clothing and religious books and DVD). Does Istanbul also have Javastraat-looking places?


Istanbul has one major city administration, the Istanbul metropolitan municipality, led by mayor Kadir Topbas from the ruling islamic AKP party and 39 district administrations governed by various parties. The majority of these districts belong again to the AKP but very important districts which shine with healthcare, education, culture&arts, secular lifestyle etc. are ruled by the left CHP party and its liberal mayors. 










source:http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/İstanbul'un_ilçeleri


In Europe it is often said that Istanbul is Turkey's european face but that's not entirely true. Istanbul is Turkey's most liberal and most conservative city at the same time.

Istanbul has very liberal parts like Sisli on the European side and Kadiköy on the Asian side, which indeed have nice shopping streets and people living there are heavily influenced by the western culture. Abdi Ipekci street on the Sisili district or Bagdat street on the Kadiköy district are indeed comparable with Kalverstraat.

And then there is the conservative Istanbul, strongly influenced by religion. For example Fatih district on the European side and Sultanbeyli district on the Asian side. Headscarves and other traditional islamic clothing dominate the scene in such places so yes Istanbul has of course many Javastraat looking places.


I will also add that Istanbul is not only black and white, there are many crossroads and only because of these crossroads different people of different lifestyles can exist side by side.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^^ "western" or rather "modern" turkish culture

what we see today in the west is modern western culture, turkey can also have its own modern culture, calling that western in my opinion is a bit incorrect, although specific westernization has and is taking place in turkey, it should of been as a natural longterm adaptation rather than a politically and formally driven concept
,certainly cultures influence eachother, but i dont think they naturally replace eachother, we can have a modern and liberal culture that is not western


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Right:yes:
western not necessarily mean rich and modern


----------



## Jakob

- delete -


----------



## Jakob

*7th Bebek Festival*

*7th Bebek Festival *


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (9) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (77) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (16) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (57) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (73) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (62) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (22) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (58) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Bebek Şenliği 2012 (12) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Beautiful, very nice photos from Istanbul's life


----------



## Rekarte

Jakob said:


> *7th Bebek Festival *
> 
> 
> Bebek Şenliği 2012 (73) by Sui Mode, on Flickr


Interesting...Ipanema is a brazilian brand


----------



## DU999

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> ^^ "western" or rather "modern" turkish culture
> 
> what we see today in the west is modern western culture, turkey can also have its own modern culture, calling that western in my opinion is a bit incorrect, although specific westernization has and is taking place in turkey, it should of been as a natural longterm adaptation rather than a politically and formally driven concept
> ,certainly cultures influence eachother, but i dont think they naturally replace eachother, we can have a modern and liberal culture that is not western


Sure, cultures influence eachother but the term westernization has different definitions for me. It is not only economy as many people seem to think. 
I will continue in a PM for you because I don't want a political fight in this thread.

But the things I have said about Istanbul's city administrations are facts for me. Most of Istanbul's western and modern looking places are indeed gouvernt by left and western thinking politicians. Everyone is free to share his or her opinion when they have other explanations.


----------



## DU999

9 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


1 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


23 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


18 von Umut OZTURK - Spotter auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Brummyboy92

I am off to Marmaris in September for a very typical relax holiday, however I really really really would love to visit Istanbul, even if its for the day. Would the drive be long from Marmaris? If so is there any other method of transport I could take?


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs

Brummyboy92 said:


> I am off to Marmaris in September for a very typical relax holiday, however I really really really would love to visit Istanbul, even if its for the day. Would the drive be long from Marmaris? If so is there any other method of transport I could take?


Marmaris-Istanbul is around 10 hours by car. Plane is the best option, closest airport is 80 km away from Marmaris.


----------



## Rekarte

*ISTANBUL - Divan Yolu por Andra MB, no Flickr*


*ISTANBUL - Cistern of Theodosius por Andra MB, no Flickr*


*ISTANBUL - Palace Garden por Andra MB, no Flickr*


*ISTANBUL - Fatih District: Modern and Green (as seen by the Mayor) por Andra MB, no Flickr*


*ISTANBUL - Colours por Andra MB, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*urban beach of Istanbul por aydemiru, no Flickr*


*asyn9 por aydemiru, no Flickr*


*crs15 por aydemiru, no Flickr*


*crs9 por aydemiru, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

Turkish Love Football!​

*Galatasaray flags por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Galatasaray flag in the Istanbul Bazaar por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Galatasaray flags por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Fenerbahçe flag por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Grand Bazaar of Istanbul por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Grand Bazaar of Istanbul por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Grand Bazaar of Istanbul por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Winner is Galatasaray por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Fenerbahce shop por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Galatasaray shop por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

Istanbul*:* The City of Cats​

*Waiting for the ship - Istanbul cats por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Istanbul Cats por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*New cats in 2010 por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Cat club por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Today sleeping por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


----------



## Erhan

^^ 

Istanbulite cats on sightseeing 


miau by pat_zia, on Flickr


The Cats of Istanbul by pellesten, on Flickr


mosque-cat by gavface, on Flickr


Eyüp Mezarlığı - Mahzun Kedi by EfeH, on Flickr


İstanbul Bekçileri by sinek_valesi, on Flickr


Nyaaaaaaan by Jon Siegel, on Flickr


Cats of Hagia Sophia by Can Gurel, on Flickr


Istanbul - Cat in the Grand Bazaar by Aaron Julius Kim, on Flickr


the guard~ by EmrahCelal, on Flickr


byzantine cat with a view by kexi, on Flickr


The cat in Haya Sophia by Sinaloa237, on Flickr


Hagia Sophia's Cat. by γατακι, on Flickr


One of the many cats in Istanbul, Hagia Sophia by Lilbenne, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
I love cats,very cute


----------



## Hepec

:BOW::BOW: 

LOVE EVERYTHING ABOUT ISTANBUL especially the cat scenes.


----------



## Argentine

in Stambul there are cats on the streets?


----------



## Rekarte

*Ottoman fountain por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Yeraltı camii por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Genova wall - next to the Galata-tower por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Statue shop por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


*Lamp shop por CyberMacs, no Flickr*


----------



## Urbanista1

what a fascinating city with so many layers of history, was that a roman aquaduct I saw? I will hopefully be visiting soon.


----------



## Jakob

^^ It's the Valens Aqueduct spaning between the Istanbul University and the Fatih Mosque.


----------



## Jakob

The Wedding by fredrikreinius, on Flickr


DSC_1175 by stamboul, on Flickr


Sailing by ccarlstead, on Flickr


DSC_0460 by tehoh_gg, on Flickr


DSC_0243 by Megavolt17, on Flickr


Istanbul_14 by alicejah, on Flickr


Die asiatische Seite Istanbuls by north_brook, on Flickr


#zog953 #i̇stanbul #istanbul #turkey #beşiktaş #ortaköy #dog #pet #mansbestfriend #onemanandhisdog #madasaboxofdogs by Roger Aitken, on Flickr


Turkuazoo by Kadir Murat Tosun, on Flickr


Istanbul 254 by Brie and Julia RTW, on Flickr


Сиркечи by kugarov, on Flickr


P1060791 by odolya, on Flickr


Istanbul by Photopoche, on Flickr


Istanbul 2012 by hunbille, on Flickr


Ice-World ice rink Istanbul - Turkey - Ice show by Ice-World International, on Flickr


sailboat by ccarlstead, on Flickr


DSC_0500 by tehoh_gg, on Flickr


DSC_0256 by jorimzzz, on Flickr


Босфорский мост by kugarov, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
the last one is amazingkay:


----------



## DU999

DSC_0355 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0315 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0319 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## DU999

DSC_0063 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0064 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0077 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## DU999

DSC_0529 von itsanikon auf Flickr


DSC_0527 von itsanikon auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

A very busy Boğaziçi von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


Are they here? von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


Ulus Cafe von Ulus Cafe auf Flickr


İstanbul sarı-lacivert! von Eren AyyÄ±ldÄ±z auf Flickr


----------



## Insider92

Last photo is incredible


----------



## Rekarte

El Turco,Long time no see!


----------



## myararat04

* Ulker Sports Arena Indoor*









Photos by Ahmet Barış IŞITAN


----------



## Insider92

Who is the Turkish basketball champion? Fener, Efes...?


----------



## myararat04

Insider92 said:


> Who is the Turkish basketball champion? Fener, Efes...?


2011-12 Beşiktaş Milangaz 
http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Türkiye_Basketbol_Ligi_şampiyonları_listesi


----------



## Jakob

Bubbles by Kerem Tapani, on Flickr


. by Nazim Keven, on Flickr


Istanbul 2012-17-2 by lookymeyer, on Flickr


Walking the Dog by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


Untitled by Teyyareci, on Flickr


newspaper by Gerard Koopen, on Flickr


Hey Girl! by Emre Otlu (Street Photography), on Flickr


Istanbul by jacque_the_idiot (is missing Iran!!), on Flickr


Medusa by RFKatzenberger, on Flickr


vacation shot by anders.rorgren, on Flickr


Istanbul - tea time NB by Philippe Marquand, on Flickr


----------



## myararat04

Sukru Saracoglu Stadium Panorama Fenerbahçe Galatasaray Match
Photos by Ahmet Barış IŞITAN/ www.panoramio.com


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Now I can see,how the stadium is small for a great club like Fenerbahçe
but I think the feellings is very good inside the stadium


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul May 2012 por Moody75, no Flickr*


*Istanbul May 2012 por Moody75, no Flickr*


*Istanbul May 2012 por Moody75, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7209983614/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7209964642/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7209968426/









http://flickr2.netbits.co.uk/large/photo/7209862012/1048d24e40









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7210072416/


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Insider92

myararat04 said:


> 2011-12 Beşiktaş Milangaz
> http://tr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Türkiye_Basketbol_Ligi_şampiyonları_listesi


That's suprising, I have to say. Will they play next year in Euroleague?


----------



## myararat04

Insider92 said:


> That's suprising, I have to say. Will they play next year in Euroleague?


 of course


----------



## Jakob

Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


ZGR_0546 by OzgurDortyol, on Flickr


Istiklal Cad by paulopintoq, on Flickr


2012_0520_165018 by Damien HUANG, on Flickr


Istanbul Ephesus 061 by mfoleym, on Flickr


_JEE1348 -wedding photos in front of galata kiva restaurant, Istanbul, turkey by joeeisner, on Flickr


Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


Galatasaray University/İstanbul by Rafael Medeiroos, on Flickr


The New City - Istanbul, Turkey by Black.Dots., on Flickr


Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


Allison Walking the Hagia Sophia by Black.Dots., on Flickr


Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


Turkey 024 - Copy by jimhaz1, on Flickr


Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


Untitled by Mark Bethune, on Flickr


Untitled by StormyAzar, on Flickr


Dicle & Karim by paulopintoq, on Flickr


untitled shoot-20120608-0108 by ampersandyslexia, on Flickr


----------



## nurhak

isnt that can bonomo


----------



## Rekarte

what is this church(I think is a church)?


----------



## BJK67

It is the Aya Triyada church. It looks wonderfull. They should demolish the buildings infront of it so it becomes one with taksim square..


----------



## Rekarte

^^
thanks for the info,looks a beautiful church:yes:


----------



## japanese001

_JEE1332 - bufe vitamin shop, galata, istanbul, turkey -2 by joeeisner, on Flickr


----------



## brazilteen

The best that a mix of asia and europe could be


----------



## Rekarte

^^
I agree with you:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por Black8817, no Flickr*


----------



## jose l.

Deanb said:


> two gays?
> so cute...


not for nothing but i really love this picture,


----------



## matchboxND

jose l. said:


> not for nothing but i really love this picture,


^That photo is from oil wrestling. It's the Turkish national sport. You can read about the sport here:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oil_wrestling.

The are terrific photos of a beautiful city! Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## DU999

Martini Rosato Lansman Partisi von MARTINI_Turkiye auf Flickr


Martini Rosato Lansman Partisi von MARTINI_Turkiye auf Flickr


Martini Rosato Lansman Partisi von MARTINI_Turkiye auf Flickr


Martini Rosato Lansman Partisi von MARTINI_Turkiye auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## ww_lodz

I love the fact that Istanbul is so vibrant and people enjoy their lives and don't chase the money or high positions. Well, I'm sure they do but I guess it's not the aim of their lives itself. Would be fair to say that?


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Jakob

Istanbul 2012 1116 by sambraus2000, on Flickr


Istanbul by Signore Aceto, on Flickr


Istanbul couple by KAM0S, on Flickr


Istanbul by Signore Aceto, on Flickr


Istanbul, 21/06/2012 by fredalix - อาลิกส์, on Flickr


Galata-tower with GalatSaray flag by CyberMacs, on Flickr


Efsane Gurmelerini Arıyor İstanbul 4.Yemek by buzbagsarap, on Flickr


DSC_0350 by Fritz1949, on Flickr


istanbul ve kuşlar ve ben  by betülnazakçaöz, on Flickr


Turkey 021 by jimhaz1, on Flickr


D3S_1391_copy by Kostas Tsomakos, on Flickr


DSC_4633 by Sassaker2010, on Flickr











Strassenmusiker - HDR by bohnengarten, on Flickr


Istanbul by Signore Aceto, on Flickr


Photo - Istanbul, Turkey by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


----------



## Lombak

Great pix, thanks Jacob!


----------



## el_turco05

Around Istanbul (#0488) von Kordian auf Flickr


Bosphorous Cruise (#0966) von Kordian auf Flickr


Taksim & Beyoglu (#0861) von Kordian auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Great update Jakob and El Turco!:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte

*Around Istanbul (#0330) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0487) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0332) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0732) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0729) por Kordian, no Flickr*


----------



## Lombak

Very nice updates.


----------



## Erhan

I was thinking of staying in Sweden this year but you guys made me reconsider that decision kay:


----------



## Rekarte

*Around Istanbul (#0484) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0480) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#1044) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#1045) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#1047) por Kordian, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Around Istanbul (#0730) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0731) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0333) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#0566) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Around Istanbul (#1032) por Kordian, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Transit - Istanbul Tram (#0895) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Transit - Istanbul Tram (#1050) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Transit - Istanbul Tram (#0451) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Transit - Istanbul Tram (#0617) por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Transit - Istanbul Tram (#0894) por Kordian, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 2012 por hunbille, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Uskudar (Asian Side) [#0753] por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Uskudar (Asian Side) [#0764] por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Uskudar (Asian Side) [#0765] por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Uskudar (Asian Side) [#0766] por Kordian, no Flickr*


*Uskudar (Asian Side) [#0768] por Kordian, no Flickr*


----------



## el_turco05

by Colin Masson (flickr)


Bebek von Everita auf Flickr


Istanbul 215 von homasmafia auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
What's this palace in french style?


----------



## Jakob

French style? It's the Egyptian embassy.


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Art Nouveau with Neo-classical architecture,right? so french:yes:


----------



## Rekarte

*Next Page*


----------



## Jakob

_SBA4466 by Salvator Barki, on Flickr


Istanbul by CarlOhrn, on Flickr


Istanbul by CarlOhrn, on Flickr


Neil on the Theodosian Walls by Tzama, on Flickr


Untitled by B.K.U., on Flickr


Istanbul_Bosphorus_youths by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


Untitled by Everita, on Flickr


Istanbul_store_motorcycle by chiang_benjamin, on Flickr


Istanbul by mshamaeva, on Flickr


Istanbul by mshamaeva, on Flickr


Istanbul - avril 2012 - jour 6 - 047 - Üsküdar - Kuzguncuk - İcadiye Caddesi by Lost in Anywhere, on Flickr


Istanbul by CarlOhrn, on Flickr


Telefon by Dan Kreeger, on Flickr


Fishing by Dan Kreeger, on Flickr


Istanbul fishermen by Andy Loghin (andy42.com), on Flickr


IMG_2826 by isa fakir, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Gülhane Park on a sunday in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Miniaturk Park in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Group of children at Miniaturk in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Children visiting Miniaturk Park in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Miniature of the Bosphorus Bridge (Istanbul) from Miniaturk in Istanbul by Laura713*


----------



## Jakob

*Tuborg Goldfest Istanbul*

*Tuborg Goldfest Istanbul *


Tuborg Goldfest In Flames Performance by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


Tuborg Goldfest In Flames Performance by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


Tuborg Goldfest Istanbul by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


Tuborg Goldfest In Flames Performance by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


Tuborg Goldfest In Flames Performance by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


Tuborg Goldfest Dio's Disciples Performance by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


Tuborg Goldfest Skindred Performance by Erman Peremeci, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
*Metal in Istanbul!*:rock:


----------



## Rekarte

*Entrance to Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Ecumenical Patriarchate of Constantinople in Istanbul by Laura713*









*St Stefan Bulgar Church in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Hagia Triada Church in Istanbul by Laura713*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Bargaining in front of the Egyptian Obeliks on Hippodrome by Laura713*









*Librarry of Süleymaniye Mosque in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Tomb of Sultan Mahmut II in Istanbul by Laura713*









*German Fountain on Hippodrome in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Street in Istanbul by Laura713*


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice new photos from Istanbul


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul Commerce University byLaura713*









*Building in Taxim Square in Istanbul byLaura713*









*One of two fountains in Taksim Square byLaura713*









*Building in Istanbul byLaura713*









*Arasta Bazaar in Istanbul byLaura713*


----------



## Linguine

thanks for the nice photos from Istanbul...:cheers2:


----------



## el_turco05

DSC02055 von chrispeters3001 auf Flickr


DSC02078 von chrispeters3001 auf Flickr


DSC02042 von chrispeters3001 auf Flickr


DSC02057 von chrispeters3001 auf Flickr


DSC02051 von chrispeters3001 auf Flickr


DSC02047 von chrispeters3001 auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*City Hall in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Rainbow behind the City Hall by Laura713*









*Children eating ice cream in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Children and pigeons in Taksim Square by Laura713*









*Fish market near Galata Bridge in Istanbul by Laura713*


----------



## firoz bharmal

Fell Good life Style of Istanbul.......!


----------



## Rekarte

*Kinaliada Island near Istanbul by Laura713*









*Douglas DC-3 'Dakota' airplain of Rahmi M Koç Museum in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Torpedo launcher of Rahmi M Koç Museum in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Garden of Dolmabahce Palace in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Singing on the shore in Istanbul by Laura713*


----------



## manon

istanbul street candid - 3 (06-2012) by joeeisner, on Flickr


Istanbul juice stand at dusk by joeeisner, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Baghdad Kiosk by adrian.haisan, on Flickr


Galata Bridge by adrian.haisan, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

IMG_0994 by ugur kedi, on Flickr


IMG_1190 by ugur kedi, on Flickr


IMG_1105 by ugur kedi, on Flickr


IMG_1187 by ugur kedi, on Flickr


IMG_1196 by ugur kedi, on Flickr


IMG_1151 by ugur kedi, on Flickr


IMG_1039 by ugur kedi, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*Gate towards Eminönü in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Greek priests visiting Kariye Church in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Restaurants beneath Galata Bridge in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Dolmabahçe Mosque and Tower in Istanbul by Laura713*









*Dolmabahçe Mosque and Tower in Istanbul by Laura713 by Laura713*


----------



## manon

Freeriding a tram up Istiklal Caddesi by lassi.kurkijarvi, on Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Istanbul von K Deme auf Flickr


Istanbul von K Deme auf Flickr


----------



## zergcerebrates

Istanbul looks awesome, gotta visit when I have the chance.


----------



## Jakob

Istanbul Views ( 8761 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 7388 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 8795 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 7446 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 9163 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 8773 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 8223 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 8230 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 9186 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 9050 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 9070 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 6983 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Istanbul Il Bosforo by Sarsy66, on Flickr


Istiklal St., Beyoğlu by poppyjuice, on Flickr


Street View by Funky Tee, on Flickr


Istanbul 0017 by mwmclaren3, on Flickr


Untitled by terrible_volk, on Flickr


DSC_0466_201205_Istanbul.jpg by Frederic Soustra, on Flickr


Istanbul by Oriolus, on Flickr


Taksim. by Shivya Nath, on Flickr


IMG_1238 by Seval E., on Flickr


IMGP7653 by hulamm, on Flickr


Istanbul by Oriolus, on Flickr


Istanbul Modern by JonathanDavidBrandon, on Flickr


2012_0603_132322 by Damien HUANG, on Flickr


long hot summer scene by svabodda, on Flickr


2012_0603_112739 by Damien HUANG, on Flickr


Courtyard of the Four Seasons Hotel by Steer pike, on Flickr


taksim square. by accentedcolours, on Flickr


Untitled by tekmon, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Black n White*


Anglers by languitar, on Flickr


waterfront • istanbul, turkey • 2012 by lem's, on Flickr


summer light melting things by aydemiru, on Flickr


on the boat • istanbul, turkey • 2012 by lem's, on Flickr


36-2 by perre_tt, on Flickr


la sosta by Gaspare Greco, on Flickr


after shopping ... by Gerard Koopen, on Flickr


Istanbul by jacque_the_idiot (is missing Iran!!), on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

*Some impressions from the Istanbul ferries*


Istanbul - arriving @ Bosporus by kubse, on Flickr


Istanbul by Signore Aceto, on Flickr


Istanbul Views ( 8792 ) by Niels Linneberg, on Flickr


Untitled by TaMiMi Q8, on Flickr


On the boat by Oguz Ozkan, on Flickr


DSC05609 by RussianSparrow, on Flickr


Istanbul ferry boat by bilakis, on Flickr


Spanısh hunk by CharlesFred, on Flickr


Bosphorus Ferry - Istanbul, Turkey by Maciej Dakowicz, on Flickr


IMG_3643 by geraldm1, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
Thank you Jakob, but I think is better less pics per post


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 021 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 022 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 023 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 055 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 056 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 067 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 070 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 068 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 090 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 081 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


----------



## Linguine

nice images from Istanbul....kay:


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 084 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 085 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 038 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Istanbul 047 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 048 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 053 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


*Istanbul 054 por Brian O. Randolph, no Flickr*


----------



## manon

IMGP2055e by anjin-san, on Flickr


IMG_1493e by anjin-san, on Flickr



IMGP2056 by anjin-san, on Flickr


----------



## manon

DSC03361e by anjin-san, on Flickr


IMG_1482e by anjin-san, on Flickr


DSC03363ec by anjin-san, on Flickr


IMG_1497e by anjin-san, on Flickr


IMGP2078e by anjin-san, on Flickr


IMGP2082e by anjin-san, on Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

*IMG_0400 por carre22, no Flickr*


*IMG_0412 por carre22, no Flickr*


*IMG_0435 por carre22, no Flickr*


*IMG_0482 por carre22, no Flickr*


*IMG_0462 por carre22, no Flickr*


----------



## Rekarte

*Kid games in Istanbul por carre22, no Flickr*


*Backgamon por carre22, no Flickr*


----------



## manon

Haydi Rastgele! by Kalem ve Mum, on Flickr


Trolley by Funky Tee, on Flickr


Asırlık Yolculuk by Kalem ve Mum, on Flickr


Farklı Hayatlar/Different Lives by Kalem ve Mum, on Flickr


Gün İstanbul'da Ayrı Batar by Kalem ve Mum, on Flickr


----------



## DU999

*Rally against restriction of abortion laws*



IMG_7519 von masisus auf Flickr


IMG_7517 von masisus auf Flickr


IMG_7521 von masisus auf Flickr


IMG_7504 von masisus auf Flickr


IMG_7508 von masisus auf Flickr


IMG_7560 von masisus auf Flickr


IMG_7564 von masisus auf Flickr


----------



## Rekarte

^^
beautifull feminist! =O


----------



## manon

Hagia Sophia, Istanbul by ragingwire, on Flickr



Istanbul by Seb.px, on Flickr


Untitled by Mr Dalloway, on Flickr


look what I've found... by svabodda, on Flickr


----------



## DU999

Are they here? von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


P5161167 von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


P5161140 von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


----------



## manon

Sirkeci by FREITAGSPHOTO, on Flickr


the shadow • istanbul, turkey • 2012 by lem's, on Flickr


Taksim - Istanbul by Seb.px, on Flickr



Untitled by B.K.U., on Flickr


----------



## DU999

*Nisantasi quarter*


P1030378 von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


rude to stick your tongue out! von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


P1030487 von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


Daughters & Mothers von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


P1030457 von Tulay Emekli (still on a sort of break auf Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

DU999 said:


> I can't agree with that. What century do we live in? I give you an example there are many Iranians of turkish origin in Iran but they are Iranian as you. Blood has nothing to do with national identity. Important is if you feel connected to a country or culture. That feeling is important. Sorry but the idea that only blood defines our identity is very backward.


depends, for immigrants its different, there are also many turkish people of iranian origin but they have mixed and migrated and been completely turkified and are beyond a definitive stage

i was born in germany, but i am not german, no matter how much i try to or they try to make me german

and yes many people in iran might have ottoman ancestry (because i think less turkish people moved to iran after) but they are completely mingled and are iranified to such extent over a long time they arent a foreigner anymore and dont know their history to such extent to identify themselves as turkish people, or with balkan turks, many people in turkey have bosnian, serb etc origins but because they have become fully fused over generations they are turks by natiionality
like african americans, they are american, because they are fully fused as a part of america, rather than an immigrant 
blood is not the only thing,but a very large part, depends on how "fresh" the blood is and how "fresh" it is kept
i mean, i personally think this way, if you cant remember your origins, then take the identity of the place you live in , if you still remember or know where you originally are from , then you are from there

just because we are in the 21st century , doesnt mean a passport can change where we are from  i find that fairly backward, that we must accept that we adopt the nationality on a border-derived sense
its not that one blood is superior, if you think that is what i think, i dont think like that, im saying, this is just the way it is 

anyone is free to believe where they are from but there is also physical truth to everything


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Nababesco said:


> *In Brazil, there are thousands of descendants of syrian, lebanese and palestinians. It is very hard to find iranians here. I absorbed the arab culture by necessity. It was the only way to practice my faith, since muslims in Brazil are mostly sunni. My parents made a difficult choice, but I'm happy in this country.
> 
> I hope you understand.*


you practice islam? wow lol
what a surprise, almost 95%+ or iranians that are out of iran dont care about religion especially islam, even in iran majority are indifferent towards religion
interesting to see a religious family in brazil


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

DU999 said:


> I have never been in Iran but I believe that Iran has a very rich culture unfortunately they can not show to the world because of the regime.


:applause:

im very happy turkey didnt fall in the hands of islamist thieves , you guys should be thankfull, sadly many of my turkish friends say that islamism is becoming more popular in turkiye hno:


----------



## nurhak

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> :applause:
> 
> im very happy turkey didnt fall in the hands of islamist thieves , you guys should be thankfull, sadly many of my turkish friends say that islamism is becoming more popular in turkiye hno:


actually it did fall sorta , but its too complex to explain it


----------



## Dmerdude

Nababesco said:


> * O meu comentário está totalmente fulcrado na parada gay de Istambul. Nenhum país de maioria islâmica, ainda que laico, permitiria tamanha manifestação de um grupo que até mesmo em algumas partes do Ocidente encontra-se à margem dos direitos civis. A Turquia, portanto, é uma rara exceção no mundo islâmico.
> 
> Você está tergiversando por não aceitar opiniões divergentes. Para quem age como especialista em Direito Civil, o seu pretenso conhecimento sobre o Islã é muito limitado, para não dizer inexistente. Eu sou muçulmano e lhe asseguro que conheço mais minha religião do que você. Pare de fazer demagogia. *





Rekarte said:


> ^^
> Eu sou estudante de jurisprudencia islâmica, e tenho contatos e amigos na comunidade islâmica de Salvador e do Rio de Janeiro, e eu sei que o seu comentário era uma tentativa de diminuir a Turquia e por consequência atacar bilhões de pessoas que você sequer conhece, se você é muçulmano então por consequência se considera homofobico(seguindo sua linha de pensamento?:|
> E como um muçulmano não sabe que não existe mais nenhum Estado Islâmico no mundo? estranho por que os sheiks e outros muçulmanos sempre informam sobre o islamismo para aqueles que pensam em se converter, mas parece que este não foi o seu caso...


*English only in international forums.*


----------



## Dmerdude

Rekarte said:


> I think I know more about my country than youkay:
> I hope that not all turkish people is a gay fanatic like youhno:


And I hope not all Brazilians are heterosexist like you.


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

nurhak said:


> actually it did fall sorta , but its too complex to explain it


well yea i know what you mean 
im talking about the constitution


----------



## Nababesco

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> you practice islam? wow lol
> what a surprise, almost 95%+ or iranians that are out of iran dont care about religion especially islam, even in iran majority are indifferent towards religion
> interesting to see a religious family in brazil



*The religion is important to me. It's what makes me remember Iran.*


----------



## Nababesco

Dmerdude said:


> And I hope not all Brazilians are heterosexist like you.


*The Brazil is a tolerant country.* kay:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Nababesco said:


> *The religion is important to me. It's what makes me remember Iran.*


religion is what makes everyone forget iran! thats what im saying, religion, especially a foreign one, certainly is not what you should remember iran by, especially when it is destroying iran into bits
it makes no sense
its like saying you escape jail and then lock yourself up to remember jail again 
you should remember iran by persian new year, persian music, azeri dancing, feta cheese and flat bread , not something that in many ways denies people of the real iran 
you can always look at the TEHRAN/IRAN thread on my signature

lol
i still dont get it,so are you religious? you are something special my friend

and boy this thread is getting derailed 


4.vakıf han-eminönü-istanbul-2012 by sNMsyrgC, on Flickr


Hayırlı Bayramlar / Eid Mubarak / عید مُبارک by frans.sellies, on Flickr


IMG_2274 by lino_hm, on Flickr


----------



## Nababesco

^^

* My situation is different from yours. You can live this reality. I do not. I live my culture through faith. I am Muslim. I'm not extremist.

The problem is not religion. It is the interpretation that is given to it. *


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

i never said you are extremist, i just said its very interesting to see a religious muslim in brasil

im saying if the religion is so un-clear that there are so many different interpretations , there is something wrong with the religion, and not only with islam, but all religions 
we have to learn to edit it and make it the best form possible
there is many good things in islam and a some bad practices , but im sure that you are following the good parts 
i call myself muslim ,i am "muslim" although i dont practice my faith,like most iranians, i believe in god and being a good person and that all you really need in my opinion , you can call yourself muslim, jew, christian zoroastrian etc , the goal is humanity 

 

i hope i can save enough money to come to brasil2014 world cup 

anyway 

donek asli metleba (istanbul)


----------



## Nababesco

^^

* Cool. I would like to meet you. * m))


----------



## DU999

SoroushPersepolisi said:


> depends, for immigrants its different, there are also many turkish people of iranian origin but they have mixed and migrated and been completely turkified and are beyond a definitive stage
> 
> i was born in germany, but i am not german, no matter how much i try to or they try to make me german
> 
> and yes many people in iran might have ottoman ancestry (because i think less turkish people moved to iran after) but they are completely mingled and are iranified to such extent over a long time they arent a foreigner anymore and dont know their history to such extent to identify themselves as turkish people, or with balkan turks, many people in turkey have bosnian, serb etc origins but because they have become fully fused over generations they are turks by natiionality
> like african americans, they are american, because they are fully fused as a part of america, rather than an immigrant
> blood is not the only thing,but a very large part, depends on how "fresh" the blood is and how "fresh" it is kept
> i mean, i personally think this way, if you cant remember your origins, then take the identity of the place you live in , if you still remember or know where you originally are from , then you are from there
> 
> just because we are in the 21st century , doesnt mean a passport can change where we are from  i find that fairly backward, that we must accept that we adopt the nationality on a border-derived sense
> its not that one blood is superior, if you think that is what i think, i dont think like that, im saying, this is just the way it is
> 
> anyone is free to believe where they are from but there is also physical truth to everything


I never said that your passport defines your identity. I said it is a feeling. You can live in Germany and feel Iranian. I have different roots I don't know how much of me is turkish but I feel turkish. It is not so that my family has forgotten our different roots I could also feel more caucasian but I don't. People migrate for different reasons like political or economic reasons but some people feel like they were born in the wrong country and find happiness in another country because they feel they belong somewhere else. If you ask me an african can also become iranian or turkish if he feels like that.


----------



## DU999

*Beyoglu 
​*

DSC_0050 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr


DSC_0049 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr


DSC_0047 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr


DSC_0044 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr


DSC_0039 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

Nababesco said:


> ^^
> 
> * Cool. I would like to meet you. * m))


absolutely lol


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

DU999 said:


> I never said that your passport defines your identity. I said it is a feeling. You can live in Germany and feel Iranian. I have different roots I don't know how much of me is turkish but I feel turkish. It is not so that my family has forgotten our different roots I could also feel more caucasian but I don't. People migrate for different reasons like political or economic reasons but some people feel like they were born in the wrong country and find happiness in another country because they feel they belong somewhere else. If you ask me an african can also become iranian or turkish if he feels like that.


oh well certainly can feel anything! im saying that you cant eliminate what you originally were though! and beyoglu is beautiful!


----------



## DU999

DSC_0041 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr


I not C - 6 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr


DSC_0037 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr​


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

DU999 said:


> DSC_0041 von Dizzy Tea auf Flickr
> 
> ​


love this


----------



## manon

Clown rouge by picturefromus, on Flickr


Question musicale by picturefromus, on Flickr


Tram Tunel Taksim by picturefromus, on Flickr


Famille by picturefromus, on Flickr


A l'ombre de la Mosquée bleue by picturefromus, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Fatigue by picturefromus, on Flickr


Chapeau by picturefromus, on Flickr


L'homme sans tête by picturefromus, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Non loin de la Mosquée bleue by picturefromus, on Flickr


Danse de rue by picturefromus, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Pêcheur by picturefromus, on Flickr


Tradition et modernisme by picturefromus, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Cornets by picturefromus, on Flickr


Manif by picturefromus, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Baggamon by picturefromus, on Flickr


Pêche speciale by picturefromus, on Flickr


Regard by picturefromus, on Flickr


Pose en rose by picturefromus, on Flickr


----------



## DU999

Unbenannt von Andrei Singer auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Andrei Singer auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Andrei Singer auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Andrei Singer auf Flickr


----------



## DU999

Unbenannt von Andrei Singer auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Andrei Singer auf Flickr


Unbenannt von Andrei Singer auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

Bosphorus shore von piwiyan auf Flickr


Bosphorus shuttle von piwiyan auf Flickr


----------



## el_turco05

From my hotel window, Beyoğlu von i blame science auf Flickr


Istanbul 2012 von hunbille auf Flickr


Istanbul 2012 von hunbille auf Flickr


Istanbul 2012 von hunbille auf Flickr


Istanbul Night von M.KJ auf Flickr


----------



## ProdayuSlona

Such a unique city, one of my favorites! Thanks for posting!


----------



## DU999

Cağaloğlu - İstanbul - Türkiye, 2012 von markantonis auf Flickr


Cağaloğlu - İstanbul - Türkiye, 2012 von markantonis auf Flickr


----------



## DU999

:cheers2:

Bob Sinclar Nisantasi party







AVICII Caddebostan party


----------



## manon

view from the galata bridge, istanbul, turkey (06-2012) by joeeisner, on Flickr


----------



## DU999

enjoy Istiklal avenue at night


----------



## midrise

1st couple of pix......."I do not care what anybody says, I need a break".....this thread is a pure joy too view, as always. m))


----------



## DU999

Waffle (delicious!) stands from Ortaköy, an area of Istanbul, Turkey von katespov auf Flickr


Waffle (delicious!) stands from Ortaköy, an area of Istanbul, Turkey von katespov auf Flickr


Waffle (delicious!) stands from Ortaköy, an area of Istanbul, Turkey von katespov auf Flickr


Waffles (delicious!) from Ortaköy, an area of Istanbul, Turkey von katespov auf Flickr


----------



## DU999

*vogue fashion's night out Istanbul Nisantasi*



































source:http://farfalle-ag.blogspot.de/


----------



## el_turco05

ISTANBUL SEPT 2012 073 von zeenat2008 auf Flickr


Istanbul, Turkey von gold4503 auf Flickr


Istanbul von FaceMePLS auf Flickr


Itt volt a Malév von CyberMacs auf Flickr


20120918_143344 von steve&louise2012 auf Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl

nice photos...very vibrant street scene.


----------



## Jasmine Williams

Amazing photos from different cities. would like to see more pictures especially from istanbul.


----------



## DU999

*WTA Championships Istanbul 2012*







































































http://wtaistanbul2012.org/


----------



## sebvill

Istambul is such a beautiful and vibrant city. One of the Worlds top urban destinations, with the best of Europe and Middle East combine. This thread its a show-off of that. Amazing pictures.


----------



## Linguine

nice updates....kay:


----------



## manon

http://500px.com/photo/17628887










http://500px.com/photo/13693859


----------



## Jakob

DSC_6152 by Joop Reuvecamp, on Flickr


Sights of Istanbul by Panasonic UK, on Flickr


Istiklal Avenue 29 by David OMalley, on Flickr


IMGP0072 by eroku, on Flickr


Beyazit 2 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Human are waiting by seraneren, on Flickr


Upper Beyoglu 32 by David OMalley, on Flickr


DSC_0336.jpg by ah_fotobox, on Flickr


Love by seraneren, on Flickr


Upper Beyoglu 127 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Bosphorus Bridge by bass_nroll, on Flickr


dragon boat racing by Ian Riley, on Flickr


Honeymoon - Istanbul - July 2012 213 by Lizziedragon, on Flickr


Upper Beyoglu 147 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Couple in Taksim Square by Tomasz Nowak, on Flickr


Upper Beyoglu 64 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Plaza by Neil Melville-Kenney, on Flickr


Upper Beyoglu 136 by David OMalley, on Flickr


Istanboel by markskiekjes, on Flickr


La Dame du Bosphore by Sherbil, on Flickr


dining in saltanahemet by Ian Riley, on Flickr


istanbul bosphorus bridge by Philips Communications, on Flickr


----------



## Jakob

Rumeli Hisarı'ndan Boğaz by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Rumeli Hisarı'ndan Boğaz by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Rumeli Hisarı'ndan Boğaz by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Rumeli Hisarı'ndan Boğaz by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Rumeli Hisarı'ndan Boğaz by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## Skyprince

miss my Istanbul  

I was there last month , and I definitely want to come back


----------



## Jakob

The _other_ reality of Istanbul:


----------



## firoz bharmal

I love this thread and beautiful landscape , faces , streets.....!


----------



## Dr.Luay

lovely Istanbul ..


----------



## manon

Religious Practice by Ecar, on Flickr


Strolling in Pera by Ecar, on Flickr


Carpet Repair by Ecar, on Flickr


Under Threat by Ecar, on Flickr


----------



## aramatrcx

i love Istanbul )


----------



## manon

Pigeon Attraction by Ecar, on Flickr


Istanbul by Ecar, on Flickr


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

^^ cox guzel

boy, istanbul is CUTE lol , its rare for such a massive city to have keep alot of these very small scale neighborhoods, though much has been destroyed, what stands today is still impressive


----------



## Jakob

crowd of young adult gathering near galata tower at night by setboun photos, on Flickr


crowd of young adult gathering near galata tower at night by setboun photos, on Flickr


crowd of young adult gathering near galata tower at night by setboun photos, on Flickr


crowd of young adult gathering near galata tower at night by setboun photos, on Flickr


crowd of young adult gathering near galata tower at night by setboun photos, on Flickr


crowd of young adult gathering near galata tower at night by setboun photos, on Flickr


crowd of young adult gathering near galata tower at night by setboun photos, on Flickr


----------



## Dmerdude

Tablerone said:


> *WTA Championship Istanbul*


Wow, they look so different like that.


----------



## manon

http://muratcicek.deviantart.com/


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^lovely....let it fall......


----------



## Chin273




----------



## DU999

*Kadiköy district on the asian side of Istanbul*

T3 kadıköy-moda tramvay von Ian Riley auf Flickr


tram canyon von Ian Riley auf Flickr


tea club von Ian Riley auf Flickr


red at the tea club von Ian Riley auf Flickr


kadıköy street von Ian Riley auf Flickr


fish von Ian Riley auf Flickr

 
kadıköy alfresco von Ian Riley auf Flickr​


----------



## DU999

*Kadiköy (secular district) * *19 May the Commemoration of Atatürk and Youth and Sports Day*


19 Mayıs Bağımsızlık ve Özgürlük Yürüyüşü von KadikoyBelediye auf Flickr


19 Mayıs Bağımsızlık ve Özgürlük Yürüyüşü von KadikoyBelediye auf Flickr


19 Mayıs Bağımsızlık ve Özgürlük Yürüyüşü von KadikoyBelediye auf Flickr


----------



## Ishimura

Istanbul Levent


----------



## manon

http://utkuyzc.deviantart.com/art/OTTOMAN-RULES-144658389









http://mustafasezer.deviantart.com/art/OTTOMAN-STREET-208689055









http://masisus.deviantart.com/art/The-Ottoman-Door-277183655









http://rezzanatakol.deviantart.com/art/istanbul-seni-kaybetmis-154607134









http://canankk.deviantart.com/art/Houses-Of-Istanbul-VI-202926015


----------



## manon

http://oscarsnapshotter.deviantart.com/art/listening-to-Istanbul-100523001









http://rezzanatakol.deviantart.com/art/Historical-Ottoman-houses-343034914









http://barisboduc.deviantart.com/art/Love-in-Istanbul-342617180









http://mustafasezer.deviantart.com/art/Egyptian-Bazaar-Istanbul-356706253









http://mustafasezer.deviantart.com/art/Istiklal-Street-ISTANBUL-359986673









http://mustafasezer.deviantart.com/art/Street-Artist-ISTANBUL-II-360188758









http://mustafasezer.deviantart.com/art/Historic-streets-ISTANBUL-363065257


----------



## DU999

*Crazy Turks!*


Istanbul-21 von mtmsphoto auf Flickr


Istanbul-22 von mtmsphoto auf Flickr


Gezi%20Park7 von mtmsphoto auf Flickr


#occupygezi von Gökçen Tunç auf Flickr

 
Gezi%20Park5 von mtmsphoto auf Flickr










 
08.06.2013 Taksim Gezi Parkı / Park von arassio auf Flickr


----------



## Time Lord

Share more photos from Istanbul please. They're just looks like amazing.


----------



## APOQUINDO

UltrAslanErkan said:


>


Hi guys! Which neighborhood is this one? I love it!


----------



## Linguine

great series of images from Istanbul. :cheers2:


----------



## Jakob

L1003566FjiRea by Marco Bottazzi, on Flickr


CAMEOKIDS ISTANBUL_2013 by cameokid, on Flickr


Afternoon chat by mirza peakovsky, on Flickr


Istanbul Modern - books by nakwoodford, on Flickr


sub-hug by srvmusti, on Flickr


mysig takterass by Rolf Lindström, on Flickr


Skateboarder by Muratkaana, on Flickr


Untitled by UNLV Rebel Yell, on Flickr


IMG_7242 by rumyana-n, on Flickr


Istanbul Day Five Topkapi and Bosphorus (172 of 113) by davidcoleman2, on Flickr


Istanbul Traffic Police by t_p_n, on Flickr


Village of fishermen by gluecksaktivist, on Flickr


CAMEOKIDS ISTANBUL_2013 by cameokid, on Flickr


IMG_3596 by meurer, on Flickr


IMG_7078 by 子云2012, on Flickr


----------



## Time Lord

God! What an amazing photos! Thank you for them Jacob, share with us more.


----------



## manon

On a ferry, Istanbul | Turkey by BeyondBordersMedia, on Flickr


One of the city's many juice stands by Merton Wilton, on Flickr


Bosphorus from Galata Tower by Merton Wilton, on Flickr


Fisherman on Galata Bridge by Merton Wilton, on Flickr


Narrow street view in Sultanahmet, Istanbul by Merton Wilton, on Flickr


People on the Galata Bridge by Merton Wilton, on Flickr



Prince's Islands, Istanbul | Turkey by BeyondBordersMedia, on Flickr


Restaurants of Eminou by rajagopal_rajeev, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Bosphorus Bridge Istanbul. It is 1,510 m (4,954 ft) long with a deck width of 39 m (128 ft). The distance between the towers (main span) is 1,074 m (3,524 ft) and their height over road level is 105 m (344 ft).









http://www.facebook.com/istanbulairport


----------



## vonbingen

APOQUINDO said:


> Hi guys! Which neighborhood is this one? I love it!


french district in istambul


----------



## hakan44

*Ramadan*


----------



## manon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9734926185/in/pool-turkey


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/srdnckaya/9577187627/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9473710021/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9473713379/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nuran/9288265116/


Kadikoy aciklari by Umut Sensu, on Flickr


Haydarpaşa akarken by Umut Sensu, on Flickr


Tarihi Çarşı'da Bir Gelenek Başlıyor by KadikoyBelediye, on Flickr


----------



## DU999

*Kadiköy (secular district) *


Doya Doya Sanat von KadikoyBelediye auf Flickr


Doya Doya Sanat von KadikoyBelediye auf Flickr


Doya Doya Sanat von KadikoyBelediye auf Flickr


Doya Doya Sanat von KadikoyBelediye auf Flickr


----------



## artemiyd90

Can any body help explore the roofs of istanbul to find fantestic view of this city? legal or illegal
/I visit it from 4th to 11th of october/


----------



## manon

http://www.trekearth.com/gallery/Middle_East/Turkey/


----------



## manon

http://www.flickr.com/photos/kotomi-jewelry/2354939649/









http://khrmnens.deviantart.com/art/Istanbul-Bridge-Series-I-256558340



























http://www.mydestination.com/istanbul/attractions/110722/ortakoy



























http://zarzor.tumblr.com/post/36527474688/slope-istanbul-kuzguncuk-wooden-travel


----------



## manon

http://www.zeynepinyeri.com/hosgeldiniz/istanbul/page/4/


----------



## Jakob

48-DSC_5419 by RachBox, on Flickr


_MG_0485 by hakanilban, on Flickr


Istanbul1949.jpg by RR Groves, on Flickr


Aquarium - Istanbul by Aso Nihad, on Flickr


Eminönü by alexanderkuzmenko, on Flickr


Istanbul 1 - Bride getting into car 2 by Mzuriana, on Flickr


17-DSC_5287 by RachBox, on Flickr


DSCN3771 by mezitli, on Flickr


Pink tree of summer by G.OZCAN, on Flickr


20130809-_DSC7466 by alecshaw1, on Flickr


Guney Restaurant - Istanbul by Bill Davies (SA), on Flickr


Istanbul Whirling Dervishes (5 of 5) by stefanos-, on Flickr


Istanbul2246.jpg by RR Groves, on Flickr


Istanbul2011.jpg by RR Groves, on Flickr


The ferry by Sven Van Echelpoel, on Flickr


Untitled by Wells Baum, on Flickr


Istanbul by gherdanantonio, on Flickr


Sail Away Istanbul 2 by Lynn and Rob, on Flickr


----------



## DWest

one of the best, in terms of architecture and culture and one of the most exotic places in the world.


----------



## manon

http://www.pinterest.com/bahadirbermek/


----------



## DubaiWorldCentral

Tiger Woods hits golf ball from asia to europe


----------



## joecole

Rumeli Feneri, Sarıyer









http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/9114008501/


----------



## joecole

Kalenderhane, Fatih









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/6628635513/


----------



## joecole

Dolmabahçe, Beşiktaş









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5207328768/


----------



## joecole

Esenyurt









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/11328200515/


----------



## joecole

Beykoz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatih_kocaoglu/533069620/


----------



## joecole

Beykoz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatih_kocaoglu/533069646/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole

Beykoz









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fatih_kocaoglu/501083583/


----------



## joecole

Rumeli Feneri









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/11239714464/


----------



## joecole

Rumeli Feneri









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/11239709586/


----------



## joecole

Marmara









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5204269937/


----------



## joecole

Beşiktaş









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilkerk/2517969007/


----------



## joecole

Sultanahmet, Fatih 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73366278


----------



## joecole

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilkerk/3395782494/


----------



## joecole

Üsküdar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/10499826813/


----------



## joecole

Suleymaniye, Fatih









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5204265857/


----------



## firoz bharmal

I visit over and over again this thread...!...I love Istanbul...!


----------



## joecole

Nuruosmaniye, Fatih









http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/9044963980/


----------



## joecole

Sinan Paşa, Beşiktaş









http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/8950643701/


----------



## joecole

Arnavutköy, Beşiktaş









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8361331576/


----------



## joecole

Büyükada, Adalar









[URL="http://www.flickr.com/photos/runningralph/9386952876/"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/runningralph/9386952876/[/URL]


----------



## joecole

Kandilli, Üsküdar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/10499624834/


----------



## joecole

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/10499622915/


----------



## joecole

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/10499628744/


----------



## joecole

http://www.flickr.com/photos/salvatorbarki/10499614056/


----------



## joecole

Hobyar Eminönü, Fatih









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73384936


----------



## joecole

Salacak, Üsküdar









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9441176972/


----------



## joecole

Büyükada, adalar









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96044246


----------



## joecole

Sultanahmet, Fatih 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/one1stanbul/9956730943/


----------



## xanterra

Very good pics-thx for your effort. But Urban Life? donno


----------



## joecole

xanterra said:


> Very good pics-thx for your effort. But Urban Life? donno


 yeah I know this thread seems to be more about street scenes and events etc. But I didn't see a Istanbul city thread. If there is, point me in that direction.


----------



## xanterra

Actually you are doing very good - maybe I should shut up!


----------



## joecole

Bebek, Beşiktaş 









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/73384237


----------



## joecole

Zeynep Sultan, Alemdar, Fatih









http://www.flickr.com/photos/uncleriotous/1191642426/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wishingbone/7116457347/in/photostream/


----------



## joecole

Kuzguncuk, Üsküdar









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/75967013


----------



## joecole

Sultanahmet, Fatih









http://www.flickr.com/photos/wishingbone/6970789212/


----------



## joecole

Beyazit, Fatih









http://www.flickr.com/photos/jhattam/2701666297/


----------



## 1683TheSiege




----------



## Edil Arda

52506412

74656714

94428959

69477277


----------



## christos-greece

Wonderful, very nice updates (photos and videos) :cheers:


----------



## Denjiro

Sainte-Sophie Istanbul by www.antoniogaudenciophoto.com, on Flickr


----------



## TangaBOBOFilo

nice photos and videos


----------



## SumoSarmani

Park Hotel in Taksim with view to Bosphorus :cheers:


----------



## Ayten Düz

edit


----------



## voight_kampff

my photos


----------



## musiccity

Gulhane Park by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr


Istanbul by Lisa, on Flickr



Untitled by w1ms, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity

Eminönü / Günbatımı / Ramazan 2015 by Tevfik Teo, on Flickr


fim de expediente by Vitor Coelho Nisida, on Flickr


Long Exposure Night by weekendplayer, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

anyone please update more picture, thankyou :cheers:


----------



## Edil Arda

kay:
modern times by faydalialetckc, on Flickr









http://www.florianedelassee.com/portfolio/inside-views/#prettyPhoto









https://www.flickr.com/photos/efkansinan/16576147433









https://de.foursquare.com/v/nuteras/4c00234237850f479fcc973f


----------



## eastman

Exotic Port by Doug, on Flickr

Galata Tower - Istanbul by night by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

Port Walk by Doug, on Flickr

Istanbul by Senol Demir, on Flickr

伊斯坦堡Portra160-Para03 by richatol, on Flickr

Flag draped Street by Doug, on Flickr

Metro Bridge by Doug, on Flickr

Topkapi Palace by Doug, on Flickr

Restaurant by the Bosphorous by Doug, on Flickr

Lookout by Doug, on Flickr

Craft Show by Doug, on Flickr

Montana Café & Restaurant by Doug, on Flickr

Asian Waterfront by Doug, on Flickr


----------



## eastman

#karakoy ün en güzel saatleri... sessiz sakin ☕✌#iphoneshot by Shep AppleTV, on Flickr

Sirin by Doug, on Flickr

Teatime at Bosphorus by halbag, on Flickr

@wilcovanherpen ile #Karakoy #IkiGozBirSehir #IzTv #Istanbul by Luca Borghi, on Flickr

Cruising the streets of Istanbul by Mindaugas Danys, on Flickr

Iftar in Istanbul by Kadir Celep, on Flickr


Rua de bares e galerias em Karakoy | Barbara Donhini | Irlanda by Com Legenda, on Flickr

Karakoy/Istanbul by ayhan uraz, on Flickr

Karakoy/Istanbul by ayhan uraz, on Flickr

Karakoy/Istanbul by ayhan uraz, on Flickr

Karakoy/Istanbul by ayhan uraz, on Flickr

Karakoy/Istanbul by ayhan uraz, on Flickr

Karakoy/Istanbul by ayhan uraz, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez

One of my favorite threads on SSC, easily!! :banana:


----------



## midrise

Nice eye candy...sweet..kay:kay:kay:


----------



## manon

The 3rd Bosphorus Bridge rises above Poyrazköy beach


----------



## Edil Arda

It's a matter of time and space by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Stare for Tides Time by James Hughes (lost parables), on Flickr


----------



## sebvill

I would love to live in Istambul or at least stay there a year


----------



## apinamies

Istanbul doesn't look megapolis of 15 million people. It looks much smaller. And that is not bad thing. Idyllic look is pleasant.


----------



## sebvill

^^ Its very extended. You can go through the coast in every direction for hours and it keeps going


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Beautiful pictures as beautiful Turkey...!


----------



## eastman

Istanbul is heaven for Street cats

http://www.mnn.com/earth-matters/animals/blogs/why-cats-rule-in-istanbul

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2406121/Meet-street-cats-Istanbul-How-citys-legged-locals-Turkish-highlight-pair-snap-happy-travellers.html


----------



## kolesiowy

so funny


----------



## Edil Arda

http://www.arkitera.com/proje/4736/ferahfeza


----------



## hey dude

Beautiful pictures from Turkey. Islamic government or not , Ataturk will always remain as one of the greatest men of his country in history.
Best Regards from Iran.


----------



## manon

Turkey by Moyan Brenn, on Flickr


----------



## manon

https://www.pinterest.com/pin/226094843770410699/


----------



## Edil Arda




----------



## manon

Boat and Bosphorus Bridge by ahmeterbil15, on Flickr

Untitled by Vesna Bojović, on Flickr

Taksim by Sait Erol, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Few days ago, own photo,


----------



## Edil Arda

Istanbul Cihangir_4603 by jb nl, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000

the city's streets are virtually vibrant with people milling around, enjoying the great warm weathers, 
in sidewalk cafes or in the beach, wow! what a wonderful life.


----------



## Edil Arda

Republic day celebrations from past years,

AHMET GÜLER_2 by Sunumer, on Flickr


SALVATOR BALKI-2 Cumhuriyet Coskusu 2 by Sunumer, on Flickr


CUMHURIYET BAYRAMI by ZEYNEP DOGAN, on Flickr


Istanbul 29 Ekim 2013 by Nazli Sanberk, on Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ozgurtopcu/11493786533/


29 Ekim 2012 - Büyük Cumhuriyet Yürüyüşü 1 by Kadıköy Belediyesi, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

http://onedio.com/haber/22-fotograf-ile-istanbul-dan-kar-manzaralari-651061


----------



## gwiATLeman

apinamies said:


> Istanbul doesn't look megapolis of 15 million people. It looks much smaller. And that is not bad thing. Idyllic look is pleasant.


It's seems to have the intimacy of a small city with the amenities and benefits of an international metropolis. Beautiful!


----------



## Edil Arda

Let it snow by betulvargun, on Flickr

Snowy day in Istanbul by Sertaç Mavişerit, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Came from the light / Visitors by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr


----------



## manon

cihangir narrows by Eric, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Continental Drift by cormend, on Flickr


----------



## hakan44

15 July 2016 democracies night


----------



## manon

www.aydinbuyuktas.com


----------



## 21Saeculum

such a beautiful city with so much history!


----------



## detta.priyandika

keep update please, 
love this city so much!


----------



## manon

DSC01763_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Kız Kulesi-Üsküdar by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Kadıköy-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Balat-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Haydarpaşa Garı-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Kuleli Askeri Lisesi by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Şehzade Mosque-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Üsküdar by Said Akgonek, on Flickr

Istanbul by Said Akgonek, on Flickr

Üsküdar by Said Akgonek, on Flickr

Üsküdar by Said Akgonek, on Flickr


----------



## manon

100 - Pencereden / from the window by Yavuz Halıcı, on Flickr

Üsküdar by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr

Moonlight over Istanbul by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Istanbul my love by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Istanbul .Turkey by Mustafa Ala'a, on Flickr

Üsküdar by Safia Osman, on Flickr

Final Day in Instanbul-35 by AaronP65 - A sincere thnx for over 2 million views, on Flickr


----------



## manon

Istanbul City by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Constantinople, Îstanbul, Stenbol,qaqlibaz.. by Mordem Zerwan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Follow the Light by can demircan, on Flickr

Istanbul - Tram by night by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr

at night by Alex Szymanek, on Flickr

Downtown by Anastasios Georgakopoulos, on Flickr


----------



## enrigue8

Istanbul is featured among the world most futuristic cites in the world.
The Istanbul part start at 4:16 if you dont want to watch the full video.
Enjoy it my friends!


----------



## christos-greece

Sunrise Istanbul Galata Bridge by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr

Red alert in istanbul by Ciddi iyi1i, on Flickr

Untitled by Şener Hayat, on Flickr

Istanbul's cityscape by 25th Anniversary Summit of BSEC in Istanbul, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

any pictures Istanbul in Ramazan ? 
pleas post more pictures.


----------



## christos-greece

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 026 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Hagia Sophia by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 012 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Hippodrom by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Arriving in Şişli by Diego Cupolo, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

Istanbul view from the tower. by Enes Özbecetek, on Flickr


The Historical Group by Pi István Tóth, on Flickr


Istanbul by Dusan Smolnikar, on Flickr


Istanbul by Dusan Smolnikar, on Flickr


Istanbul by Dusan Smolnikar, on Flickr


DSC_0872 by Joseph Kepferle, on Flickr


DSC08945 (2) by Paula Félix, on Flickr


Bosphorus cruise, Istanbul by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


DSC08766 (2) by Paula Félix, on Flickr


DSC08830 (2) by Paula Félix, on Flickr


Istanbul by aslak50, on Flickr


DSC09385 (2) by Paula Félix, on Flickr


General cargo vessel 'Zeko Y', Bosphorus, Istanbul (with Topkapı Palace in the background) by Steve Hobson, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul the capital of Turkey, eastern tourist city. by asemkhaled Dajani, on Flickr

Sultan Ahmed Mosque by Marcel Bachmann, on Flickr

a bridge with a view / walk of the shadows by Özgür Gürgey, on Flickr

Evening in Istanbul #istanbul #turkey #evening #goldenhorn #bosphorus #mosque #bluemosque #sunset #cityscape #cityscapephotography #islam by Jason Row Photography, on Flickr

Urban Life by ugur can, on Flickr


----------



## manon

DSC08605_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Galata Kulesi-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

DSC08147_HDR by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Balat Sokakları-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

Istanbul by BoRa KiLiC, on Flickr


8H5A7307 by Vladimir Sokolov, on Flickr


Adalar Ferry by Josh Levinger, on Flickr


IMG_7588_DxO by Romain Perron, on Flickr


Istanbul - Sultan Ahmed Mosque (prayer) by Samsara Ilknur Donmez, on Flickr


IMG_2354 by Big Belly Travels, on Flickr


Istanbul by Axelle Brunet, on Flickr


Hagia sofia Pano (Turkey-Istanbul) by Bryan asmar, on Flickr


ISTANBUL, TURKEY - APRIL 9: Yellow tulips are seen near Hagia Sophia in Istanbul, Turkey on April 9, 2017. Tulips, which gave a name to an era in the 18th century, ornament the streets, parks, gardens and squares of Istanbul. ( Veli Gürgah - Anadolu Agen by 25th Anniversary Summit of BSEC in Istanbul, on Flickr


ISTANBUL, TURKEY - APRIL 9: Yellow tulips are seen near Sultan Ahmed Mosque in Istanbul, Turkey on April 9, 2017. Tulips, which gave a name to an era in the 18th century, ornament the streets, parks, gardens and squares of Istanbul. ( Veli Gürgah - Anado by 25th Anniversary Summit of BSEC in Istanbul, on Flickr


. by Said Tetik, on Flickr


8H5A5995 by Vladimir Sokolov, on Flickr


Istanbul_20170429_102931-66 by Santiago Zarate, on Flickr


Galata bridge by Vladimir Sokolov, on Flickr


Moda by Vladimir Sokolov, on Flickr


Galata tower by Vladimir Sokolov, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Rumelihisar by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr

Istanbul - Eyüp by Yusuke Tsutsui, on Flickr

LEVENT B&W by Mohamed Reda Ait Saada, on Flickr

Bridge by Senem Anlı Ilgaz, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC00188 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

DSC00192 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr

taksim square, Istanbul by Jaber.TV, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-175 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Shahi Cannon, Edirne, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Straßenkatzen in Üsküdar Downtown (126LIEBE_6632) by Janko Hoener, on Flickr

Istanbul – Turkey by d.aniela, on Flickr

Taksim Meydani by WALID AHMAD, on Flickr

DSC00192 by Orhan Kılıç, on Flickr


----------



## detta.priyandika

Çamlıca Camii by Detta Priyandikawardhana, on Flickr


Blue Mosque, Istanbul by Andy, on Flickr


The Blue Mosque Through The Domes (Sultanahmet Camii) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr


Sultanahmet Camii by Peter, on Flickr


Süleymaniye Camii by Hanoi North End, on Flickr


Centre of Suleymaniye Mosque by Azul Adnan, on Flickr


Günaydın mutlu sabahlar hayırlı Cumalar Arkadaşlar ��*♂��*♂������ Fatih camii Galata 15 temmuz  by Hacer INCE, on Flickr


Fatih Mosque 35 by David O'Malley, on Flickr


Yeni Camii - Eminonu by Omer Yildiz, on Flickr


Yeni Mosque (Istanbul, Turkey) by Marcela, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UMT07911 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr

ISTANBUL by Ilgaz DEGER, on Flickr

Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr

Beyoğlu by Susan Ritschel, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-175 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSCF0865 Camlica Hill2nrw by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr

Istanbul: Connecting The Continents by Guner Gulyesil, on Flickr

Urban Life by ugur can, on Flickr

Santa Sofia Istanbul by Nicola Camporese, on Flickr

Galata Tower, Istanbul by Mehmet Atacan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streetcar by Patrick Nguyen, on Flickr

ISTANBUL by Ilgaz DEGER, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-167 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 009 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Sultan Ahmed Camii (Blaue Moschee) by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

- Cruising The Bosporus - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-152 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

the bridge by Ali Efdal Işıkak, on Flickr

Untitled by L.N.1, on Flickr

Istanbul streets by peopletimer2009, on Flickr

Istanbul by Le Marque, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Streets Of Istanbul by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Istanbul's cityscape by D-8 Organization for Economic Cooperation, on Flickr

Night View Of Süleymaniye Mosque, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Timeless City by Can TUNÇERLER, on Flickr

DSCF0873 Camlica Hill7nrw by Luciana Adriyanto, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

alone by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Slow down by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Midnight Ortaköy and Bosphorus Bridge by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr

5 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

City Night Photowalk by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

City Night Photowalk by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Dusk Light Over Blue Mosque, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Süleymaniye'den II by Celalettin GUNES, on Flickr

Straßenkatzen in Üsküdar Downtown (126LIEBE_6632) by Janko Hoener, on Flickr

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 022 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Sultan Ahmed Camii (Blaue Moschee) by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

Downtown by Tasos Georgakopoulos, on Flickr

Istanbul, 2017 by Antonio Trogu, on Flickr

Taksim-Tünel by Sebnem Gulfidan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul, Kadikoy: street scene with the old trolly by Hulya, on Flickr

Shebsefa Hatun Mosque by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Istanbul by Cloud Monger, on Flickr

SDIM5830 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Istanbul - Street scene Sultanahamet station by roland luistro, on Flickr

IMG_0369 by Sonia Medina, on Flickr

E L E G A N C E . . .👑 beylerbeyi palace bosphorus istanbul 📷 fuji XPro2 & 55-200 #fujifilmtr by brs1959, on Flickr

Cansel2 by didemtali, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Night View Of Süleymaniye Mosque, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Night View Of Süleymaniye Mosque, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Sunset Cruise In Golden Horn, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Cityscape From Galata Tower, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Downtown by Tasos Georgakopoulos, on Flickr

Instanbul by Murat Mutlu, on Flickr

spi_260 by Dietmar, on Flickr

istanbul 2017 by Evrim Faydalı, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gulhane Park by Keith Mac Uidhir, on Flickr


Untitled by w1ms, on Flickr


Eminönü / Günbatımı / Ramazan 2015 by Tevfik Teo, on Flickr


Long Exposure Night by weekendplayer, on Flickr

Istanbul_Turkey_ 2013_346 by Predrag Mladenovic, on Flickr

DSC_2747 by TheLokeFamily, on Flickr

Istanbul, day 4 by kaneko amury, on Flickr

Street 439 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

City Girls, Istanbul by Ante Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

SDIM6814 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

People by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Istanbul street by Tony Chen, on Flickr

6002 - Istanbul - XIX by Joanot, on Flickr

Istanbul, Kadikoy: one of the main roads... by Hulya, on Flickr

girl in street of Istanbul by Ante Fischer, on Flickr

spi_266 by Dietmar, on Flickr

Hagia Sophia Museum by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Sunset At The Asian Side || Istanbul by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

The Genoese Quarter || Istanbul by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

köprü by ismail kavaklıdan (instagram : smileykav), on Flickr

Cityscape by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

IMG_9920 by davemacnoodles59a, on Flickr

IMG_9779 by davemacnoodles59a, on Flickr

Cityscape by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Street by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr

Early morning in Istanbul by Tony Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Bomonti,








http://www.studiomajo.com/TR/Work/Architectural/24/bomontiada/


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr paisaman37*









*Flickr paisaman37*​


----------



## Rekarte

*Flickr paisaman37*​


----------



## christos-greece

Bosphorous by Barry Collins, on Flickr

köprü by ismail kavaklıdan (instagram : smileykav), on Flickr

Blue Mosque at night by Michael Gerber, on Flickr

At The Asian Side || Istanbul by Manuel Bischof, on Flickr

Local Street In Büyükada, Princes' Islands, Adalar District, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Cityscape From Galata Tower, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Bridge by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr

Bosphorus by Ahmet Keskin, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

DSC06322 by Dicha O, on Flickr

DSC06324 by Dicha O, on Flickr

DSC06334 by Dicha O, on Flickr

DSC06339 by Dicha O, on Flickr

simitçi by Anıl Çağal, on Flickr

Tram by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr

Sultan Ahmet by Claudia Loughran, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

20180508101 by gahong's global explorer, on Flickr

Street 502 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

IMG_9947 by davemacnoodles59a, on Flickr

Beyoglu, Istanbul 62 by Sanyam Bahga, on Flickr

Cormorants of Istanbul by Kaan Aksoy, on Flickr

IMG_0708 bw by davemacnoodles59a, on Flickr

Istanbul's cityscape by D-8 Organization for Economic Cooperation, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

ist 580 by Esherez, on Flickr

6061_TURKEY_ISTANBUL by Kevin Mullarkey, on Flickr

ISTANBUL by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Blue Mosque at Ramadan by CS Travels, on Flickr

İstanbul Semtleri by eniyi yerler, on Flickr

İstanbul BW by Haluk Gini, on Flickr

Street Thug of Istiklal Avenue by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

istanbul (49 von 53) by thorsten fenten, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul by vittorio vida, on Flickr

Maria by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Spiritual Retreat in Istanbul by Reed Summers, on Flickr

Eminonu, Istanbul city by Andrii Iarygin, on Flickr

Street Snapshot, Istanbul by faungg&#x27;s photos, on Flickr

4 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

Urban Development by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr

Eminonu by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Lights by Eren Çevik, on Flickr

Tram, Istiklal Caddesi, Beyoğlu, Istanbul, Turkey by Paul, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cross between continents in 20 minutes by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Palm/Laughing Dove, Sultanahmet, Istanbul by east med wanderer, on Flickr

Turkey 2019 024 by David, on Flickr

Golden Hour Kartal by Harold Litwiler, on Flickr

SDIM0634 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Hagia Sophia - Istanbul 02 © Udo Siegfriedt 2015 by Udo Siegfriedt, on Flickr

Return to 2008 by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

historical peninsula by Ezgi Işık, on Flickr

Sevda by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Karakoy streets and people by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Taksim square streets and people by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Downtown Istanbul, Turkey by Steve Raj, on Flickr

People relaxing on gulf shore by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Parallel universe underground by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Beyoğlu District (İstanbul, Turkey) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Urban decadence by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Small mosque in Istanbul, Turkey by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Istanbul street by Tony Chen, on Flickr

Sunset Cruise In Golden Horn, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-183 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ending by Bora Özkan, on Flickr

Fishing at Eminönü by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Taxi driver by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Atiye by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Süleymaniye ve Rüstem Paşa Camii (Mosque) by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Middle of the street by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Sirkeci, Istanbul by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Ferry tour on the sea front of historical mosque in istanbul by Ciddi Nikon D5600, on Flickr

Istanbul Hagia Sofia by Jussi Toivanen, on Flickr

Pelin by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Couple by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Angela by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul, Turkey by Omar Mejia, on Flickr

Istanbul, Turkey by Omar Mejia, on Flickr

03TX4316 by Kemal Riza, on Flickr

The look between the bars by Kaan Ozturhan, on Flickr

Beyoğlu by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Çıkmaz demeyin, şansınızı deneyin by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

istanbul, turkey 07/20 by Oles Moskalchuk, on Flickr

Untitled by umut koruyan, on Flickr

Covid 19 Days .. Lovely wife with mask 😷❤ by Kaan Ozturhan, on Flickr

Ozlem by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

DSC08272 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UMT07911 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr

Eminonu by Omer Yildiz, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-175 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

İkitelli by Mehmet Atacan, on Flickr

Istanbul&#x27;s cityscape by D-8 Organization for Economic Cooperation, on Flickr

5 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-152 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Straßenkatzen in Üsküdar Downtown (126LIEBE_6632) by Janko Hoener, on Flickr

Taksim-Tünel by Sebnem Gulfidan, on Flickr

Istanbul, 2017 by Antonio Trogu, on Flickr

Cansel2 by didemtali, on Flickr


----------



## Edil Arda

Moda Deniz Kulübü'nde biranın sırlarına yolculuk – [Kadıköy Life]


Moda Deniz Kulübü, ünlü gusto Mehmet Yalçın'ın sunumuyla biranın sırlarını anlatan özel bir etkinliğe ev sahipliği yaptı...




www.kadikoylife.com


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul Streets by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

Istanbul Streets by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

istanbul street by karlheinz_2001, on Flickr

Istanbul Street by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Istanbul streets by peopletimer2009, on Flickr

İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Frebruary in Istanbul by Caroline Gouffier, on Flickr

The brave boy by Kaan Ozturhan, on Flickr

Sevda by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

The Lady in the Parade by Kaan Ozturhan, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul by Said Akgonek, on Flickr

Istanbul City by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Kızkulesi-Üsküdar-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Haydarpaşa Garı-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Istanbul .Turkey by Mustafa Ala&#x27;a, on Flickr

Sunrise Istanbul Galata Bridge by Ayhan ÇAKAR, on Flickr

Istanbul the capital of Turkey, eastern tourist city. by asemkhaled Dajani, on Flickr

8H5A7307 by Vladimir Sokolov, on Flickr

Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr

Galata Tower, Istanbul by Mehmet Atacan, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Blue Hour in Ortakoy by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Photographing The City by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

20170714-DSC_8200 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Spiritual Retreat in Istanbul by Reed Summers, on Flickr

Untitled by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Hülya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Lights by Eren Çevik, on Flickr

Shoping by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

night in Taksim Square by Albyn Davis, on Flickr

Stylish by Alp Cem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Turkey_XijiaCao-175 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Streetcar by Patrick Nguyen, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-167 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

5 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

Süleymaniye&#x27;den II by Celalettin GUNES, on Flickr

Istanbul by Cloud Monger, on Flickr

Instanbul by Murat Mutlu, on Flickr

Istanbul, 2017 by Antonio Trogu, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr

Lost in Dreams by William Tomsche, on Flickr

Bridge by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr

Street Thug of Istiklal Avenue by Erhan Meço, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Yellow Tones by Selcuk Emin Tuncay, on Flickr

Metro Bridge, Istanbul by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Blue Mosque by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Galata Tower - Istanbul, Turkey by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr

Hagia Sophia / Istanbul by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Behind the bridge, &quot;camlica mosque&quot; and television broadcast tower by Ciddi Nikon D5600, on Flickr

Ortaköy Mosque, Istanbul, Turkey by www.SamAntonioPhotography.com, on Flickr

Istanbul, self portrait by elsa bleda, on Flickr

Istanbul Julio 2015_043 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Maria by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Ceren.. by Semih Palancı, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

100 - Pencereden / from the window by Yavuz Halıcı, on Flickr

Istanbul by Dusan Smolnikar, on Flickr

Dusk Light Over Blue Mosque, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Sultan Ahmed Mosque by Marcel Bachmann, on Flickr

Galata bridge by Vladimir Sokolov, on Flickr

Bridge by Senem Anlı Ilgaz, on Flickr

ISTANBUL, TURKEY - APRIL 9: Yellow tulips are seen near Hagia Sophia in Istanbul, Turkey on April 9, 2017. Tulips, which gave a name to an era in the 18th century, ornament the streets, parks, gardens and squares of Istanbul. ( Veli Gürgah - Anadolu Agen by 25th Anniversary Summit of BSEC in Istanbul, on Flickr

Street photography,Istanbul,Turkey. by Mohamed Abdelrazek, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

City Girls, Istanbul by Andreas Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Eminonu by Omer Yildiz, on Flickr

The Blue Mosque Through The Domes (Sultanahmet Camii) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-175 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Istanbul&#x27;s cityscape by D-8 Organization for Economic Cooperation, on Flickr

Dusk Light Over Blue Mosque, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Istanbul by Cloud Monger, on Flickr

Sunset Cruise In Golden Horn, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

Istanbul street by Tony Chen, on Flickr

İstanbul Semtleri by eniyi yerler, on Flickr

- Cruising The Bosporus - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul by nejix, on Flickr

istanbul by C Tav, on Flickr

Istanbul by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

İstanbul by Harun Çağan, on Flickr

istanbul by Clyde Darra, on Flickr

Istanbul by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Istanbul by elif&amp;taha, on Flickr

İSTANBUL by d u, on Flickr

Istanbul by Myriam Bardino, on Flickr

DSC04635 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

DAY ONE - Laura by Marlena OntheWay, on Flickr

Two girls at Taksim by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galata Tower, Istanbul by Mehmet Atacan, on Flickr

The Blue Mosque Through The Domes (Sultanahmet Camii) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

UMT07911 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-175 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

5 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

Süleymaniye&#x27;den II by Celalettin GUNES, on Flickr

Istanbul by Cloud Monger, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-152 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

E L E G A N C E . . .👑 beylerbeyi palace bosphorus istanbul 📷 fuji XPro2 &amp; 55-200 #fujifilmtr by brs1959, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Istanbul by linwujin, on Flickr

Istanbul by michael_jeddah, on Flickr

Red Tower by Y. Oğuz, on Flickr

GOLDENHORN BRIDGE SHIP AND GALATA TOWER by Bruce Cumhur Arslan, on Flickr

Istanbul. by @ tameristan, on Flickr

İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Istanbul by Mary Duniants, on Flickr

İSTANBUL by d u, on Flickr

İstanbul by meltem minnetoğlu, on Flickr

Gülhane Parkı-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Two girls at Taksim by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Two girls at Taksim by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Street with colorful umbrellas in Istanbul by kemalh, on Flickr

Everyday streetlife by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

20170719-DSC_9127 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Rainy Day by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Spiritual Retreat in Istanbul by Reed Summers, on Flickr

smoke by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Hülya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Lights by Eren Çevik, on Flickr

Stairs by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Karin Schuitema by Past Preservers, on Flickr

Metro Bridge, Istanbul by Alp Cem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

police by Anıl Çağal, on Flickr

city relaxations by Alper Orus, on Flickr

3 Istanbul - Turkey by Joseph B, on Flickr

turkish cafe 3 by Anıl Çağal, on Flickr

Beyoğlu District (İstanbul, Turkey) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

IMG_5090 by Ahmet Polat, on Flickr

_MG_5156 - Ortaköy Mosque in blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Istanbul by Dusan Smolnikar, on Flickr

Ghost of The Navigator by Saffet Ülker, on Flickr

Istanbul by Said Akgonek, on Flickr

Contemplando el Bósforo by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr

Orange Seats by Antoine K, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

cihangir narrows by Eric, on Flickr

IMG_0891 by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 026 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Hagia Sophia by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

Galata bridge panorma by Pete Lamb, on Flickr

Istanbul by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

Galata Kulesi by Un Hombre, on Flickr

_MG_5156 - Ortaköy Mosque in blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

500px Photo ID: 269297691 by Bilgehan Bilge, on Flickr

Istanbul morning by Dmitriy Alimkin, on Flickr

Estambul desde la torre Gálata. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

Ghost of The Navigator by Saffet Ülker, on Flickr

Contemplando el Bósforo by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Good Morning Istanbul by Peter Boolkah, on Flickr

Two girls at Taksim by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Two girls at Taksim by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kubra by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Thinking deeply.. by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Curly Hair by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Istanbul by Alisa Z, on Flickr

Simitçi-Üsküdar by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Observing the chaos in the magenta universe... by bb1mm1, on Flickr

Eminonu port at dusk by Ruben Vicente, on Flickr

Istanbul ferry about to depart from Eminonu by Ruben Vicente, on Flickr

Sellers at Besiktas Fish Market by Ruben Vicente, on Flickr

Gizem by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Those covid days... by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Natalina by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Gülhane Parkı-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Three girls by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

A business center in Istanbul by Eren Çevik, on Flickr

Sirkeci by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Kalabalik by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Vista on walls by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Untitled by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Crowds of people walking along old street by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Esra Tekkaya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Jump by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Hülya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Edirnekapı, Fatih, Istanbul by Paul, on Flickr

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

&quot;Two of them, can you believe?..&quot; by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

turkish cafe 3 by Anil Che, on Flickr

_MG_5156 - Ortaköy Mosque in blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Üsküdar by Said Akgonek, on Flickr

Tersane Cd. by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Balat-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Moonlight over Istanbul by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Modern tram in Istanbul, Turkey by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 - Istanbul Turkey by Daniele Maiolo, on Flickr

Istanbul street stories by Moise Levi, on Flickr

Contemplando el Bósforo by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr

20110811 The cats of Istanbul II by [Ananabanana], on Flickr

Maria by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Ceren.. by Semih Palancı, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Gülhane Parkı-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Beer time by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Beyoğlu District (İstanbul, Turkey) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

IMG_5090 by Ahmet Polat, on Flickr

Istanbul by _PhotOguz_, on Flickr

Ghost of The Navigator by Saffet Ülker, on Flickr

Moonlight over Istanbul by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

Modern tram in Istanbul, Turkey by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Istanbul (3) by kingu_y, on Flickr

Istanbul street stories by Moise Levi, on Flickr

People by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

istanbul by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr

Turkish Dancers by Sami Haidar, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul by nejix, on Flickr

istanbul by Clyde Darra, on Flickr

iStaNbUL by BURAK Bahadır, on Flickr

Istanbul by siebenberger, on Flickr

istanbul by Clyde Darra, on Flickr

Istanbul by Pedro Szekely, on Flickr

Istanbul by siebenberger, on Flickr

Istanbul by elsa bleda, on Flickr

Istanbul by nejix, on Flickr

İSTANBUL by d u, on Flickr

İSTANBUL by d u, on Flickr

Women Only Modest Wear Mall Opened in Istanbul by Goltune News, on Flickr

DAY ONE - Laura by Marlena OntheWay, on Flickr

beauties by Zouhair Ghazzal, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Kalabalik by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Digital Photo Magazine Interview :: Istanbul by Mark A Paulda, on Flickr

Sirkeci by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

vision of division by Ezgi Damla Saruhan, on Flickr

20170714-DSC_8140 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

Crowds of people walking along old street by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

20170716-DSC_8979 by patricktangyephotography, on Flickr

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Ceren. by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Istanbul by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

DSCF4483 by Mustafa Bilgin, on Flickr

Sometimes you feel alone.. by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Khalidge metro station by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul by rene koops, on Flickr

Istanbul by siebenberger, on Flickr

Istanbul street by Tony Chen, on Flickr

Istanbul Streets by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

Obelisk of Theodosius by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

Istanbul Streets by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

Istanbul Streets by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

Istanbul Streets by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

Sultan Ahmed Mosque by Hajer Ben Charrada, on Flickr

Istanbul street by Sergey Galyonkin, on Flickr

IMG_0040 by Alev Doğan, on Flickr

Beer time by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Istanbul, Turkey 2015 by f.d. walker, on Flickr

Two girls at Taksim by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Two girls at Taksim by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

police by Anil Çağal, on Flickr

Beyoğlu District (İstanbul, Turkey) by Jordan McAlister, on Flickr

Galata bridge panorma by Pete Lamb, on Flickr

Estambul desde la torre Gálata. by Pablo Gonzalez, on Flickr

cihangir narrows by Eric, on Flickr

Balat-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Hagia Sophia - Istanbul by Piotr SB, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul street stories by Moise Levi, on Flickr

20110811 The cats of Istanbul II by [Ananabanana], on Flickr

MISIR ÇARSISI [SPICE BAZAAR] by MLP PhotoBlog, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

UMT07911 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr

Blue Mosque, Istanbul by Andy, on Flickr

Streetcar by Patrick Nguyen, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-167 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Istanbul&#x27;s cityscape by D-8 Organization for Economic Cooperation, on Flickr

5 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

Süleymaniye&#x27;den II by Celalettin GUNES, on Flickr

SDIM5830 by Osman Tümay, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-152 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

- Cruising The Bosporus - by Manuel Kaboth, on Flickr

Cansel2 by didemtali, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr

City Girls, Istanbul by Andreas Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Local 0 by da Lamba, on Flickr

Soda by da Lamba, on Flickr

Greetings from the ground by da Lamba, on Flickr

Local 5 by da Lamba, on Flickr

Pinky by da Lamba, on Flickr

Balat from the top by da Lamba, on Flickr

Galata and çamlica towers from balat by da Lamba, on Flickr

O.R.B by da Lamba, on Flickr

Kalabalik by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Hülya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Istanbul Julio 2015_102 by c a r a p i e s, on Flickr

Crowds of people walking along old street by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Galata Kulesi by Un Hombre, on Flickr

_MG_5156 - Ortaköy Mosque in blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

Women&#x27;s bath, Topkapi by Eflows, on Flickr

cihangir narrows by Eric, on Flickr

Moonlight over Istanbul by Sizun Eye, on Flickr

IMG_0891 by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

Istanbul by Jeremy Pratt, on Flickr

cvb84dft by Dimitris Pagiantzas, on Flickr

Istanbul, Turkey, 2018 by Ed Peters, on Flickr

Istanbul by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

wedding by ismail öztürk, on Flickr

Ermigan/5 by Cath Forrest, on Flickr

P1250690.jpg done by michael jennings, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

P1240278.jpg....1 by michael jennings, on Flickr

Blue Mosque, Istanbul by Andy, on Flickr

The Blue Mosque Through The Domes (Sultanahmet Camii) by Mustafa Kasapoglu, on Flickr

Eminonu by Omer Yildiz, on Flickr

ISTANBUL by Ilgaz DEGER, on Flickr

İkitelli by Mehmet Atacan, on Flickr

Night View Of Süleymaniye Mosque, Sultanahmet, Istanbul, Turkey by Feng Wei, on Flickr

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 012 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Hippodrom by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-107 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr

Lost in Dreams by William Tomsche, on Flickr

spi_260 by Dietmar, on Flickr

City Girls, Istanbul by Andreas Fischer, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

In the Convertible by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Grand Bazaar in Istanbul #4 by jimsawthat, on Flickr

Kalabalik by Vladimir Dimitroff, on Flickr

Vista on walls by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr

Crowds of people walking along old street by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

night walk by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Fish hunt by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Esra Tekkaya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

reflection by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Street Scene, Istanbul by faungg&#x27;s photos, on Flickr

DSCF6831 by Nico, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Ceren. by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

UMT07930 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

5 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

Sirkeci, Istanbul by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Metro station in Istanbul, Turkey by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Istanbul, Turkey by Omar Mejia, on Flickr

Yellow Tones by Selcuk Emin Tuncay, on Flickr

İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Tram by Ekrem Koray Berkin, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cat by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

20220210_00260.jpg by Aydin Ersoz, on Flickr

city relaxations by Alper Orus, on Flickr

IMG_5090 by Ahmet Polat, on Flickr

Galata Kulesi by Un Hombre, on Flickr

cihangir narrows by Eric, on Flickr

IMG_0891 by Philip Bradford, on Flickr

Istanbul by Dusan Smolnikar, on Flickr

Modern tram in Istanbul, Turkey by Phuong Nguyen, on Flickr

Space Invader IST_20 by Denis, on Flickr

Grand Bazaar by Neil Noland, on Flickr

The Egyptian Obelisk by Tjetjep Rustandi, on Flickr

With the White Horse by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Tannaz by A A, on Flickr

Elif Su by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Cheers! by Alp Cem, on Flickr

ISTANBUL by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

ISTANBUL by Adem Doğan, on Flickr

Ayasofya-İstanbul by olym., on Flickr

Selling boiling corn by yusufaltunel, on Flickr

Gate of the Sultan. Dolmabahche palace by Svetlana Belokon, on Flickr

Sultanahmet Mosque-İstanbul by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

Istabul by Oleg Naydis, on Flickr

Istanbul, Turkey. by Mario Gonzalez Leyva, on Flickr

Street 345 by ARroWCoLT, on Flickr

the hand by Carlos Prieto, on Flickr

DSC02842_1 by Tünay Kasımoğlu, on Flickr

DAY ONE - Laura by Marlena OntheWay, on Flickr

Hello, Stranger! by William Tomsche, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Istanbul Youth Exchange Program 188E by Stine Lysemose, on Flickr

Galata Kulesi by Un Hombre, on Flickr

_MG_5156 - Ortaköy Mosque in blue hour by Alex DROP, on Flickr

cihangir narrows by Eric, on Flickr

Tersane Cd. by Levana Una Laitman, on Flickr

Istanbul - Tram by night by JuanAlcaraz, on Flickr

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 026 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Hagia Sophia by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

IMG_2253 by Kee Yip (葉麒麟), on Flickr

100 - Pencereden / from the window by Yavuz Halıcı, on Flickr

Contemplando el Bósforo by Carlos ZGZ, on Flickr

Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Winter Heat by Alp Cem, on Flickr

Esra Tekkaya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Cansel2 by didemtali, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Istanbul by Said Akgonek, on Flickr

IMG_5090 by Ahmet Polat, on Flickr

Galata Kulesi by Un Hombre, on Flickr

Behind the bridge, "camlica mosque" and television broadcast tower by Ciddi Nikon D5600, on Flickr

cihangir narrows by Eric, on Flickr

Istanbul by Dusan Smolnikar, on Flickr

Istanbul (3) by kingu_y, on Flickr

Istanbul 2018 - Istanbul Turkey by Daniele Maiolo, on Flickr

Environmental portrait by bb1mm1, on Flickr

Reyhan_Up by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Downtown by Erdem Civelek, on Flickr

Hülya by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Luna by Semih Palancı, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Maria by Semih Palancı, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Spiritual Retreat in Istanbul by Reed Summers, on Flickr

Eminonu, Istanbul city by Andrii Iarygin, on Flickr

Street Snapshot, Istanbul by faungg&#x27;s photos, on Flickr

4 by Su Korkmaz, on Flickr

Urban Development by Bernardo Ricci Armani, on Flickr

Turkey_XijiaCao-175 by 希佳 曹, on Flickr

Tram, Istiklal Caddesi, Beyoğlu, Istanbul, Turkey by Paul, on Flickr

historical peninsula by Ezgi Işık, on Flickr

Straßenkatzen in Üsküdar Downtown (126LIEBE_6632) by Janko Hoener, on Flickr

Cansel2 by didemtali, on Flickr

Stylish by Alp Cem, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Tempting by Alp Cem, on Flickr

UMT07911 by Umit Cukurel, on Flickr

Blue Mosque, Istanbul by Andy, on Flickr

İkitelli by Mehmet Atacan, on Flickr

2015-03-30 04-15 Nepal 009 Zwischenstopp Istanbul, Sultan Ahmed Camii (Blaue Moschee) by Allie_Caulfield, on Flickr

Untitled by L.N.1, on Flickr

Beşiktaş, Istanbul by Miki Takes Photos, on Flickr

Süleymaniye'den II by Celalettin GUNES, on Flickr

Istanbul by Cloud Monger, on Flickr

alone by Abdulaziz Ceylan, on Flickr

Cruising by William Tomsche, on Flickr

girl in street of Istanbul by Andreas Fischer, on Flickr

Cityscape by Burak Kebapci, on Flickr

Istanbul by Said Akgonek, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece

Poetic_ by PoéticoLab, on Flickr

Christine is back 🎬 by Deniz Ozturhan, on Flickr

Istanbul by Can Sural, on Flickr

Istanbul - Taksim Square & Istiklal Street 021 by Willy Tan, on Flickr

street photography by Ali Mustafa, on Flickr

street photography by Ali Mustafa, on Flickr

street photography by Ali Mustafa, on Flickr

street photography by Ali Mustafa, on Flickr

street photography by Ali Mustafa, on Flickr

Küçüksu Palace by Can Sural, on Flickr

Woman in red by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

11_2021 by www.rainerneumannphotography.de, on Flickr

streets of Istanbul by Serhat Koç, on Flickr

Couple by Hakan Kavas, on Flickr

Street Life by Neil Noland, on Flickr

Style in the Street by Alp Cem, on Flickr


----------

